# ANOTHER MIRACLE No: 16



## aweeze

New home all......

CYCLING - IVF/ICSI/FET  

woo - ICSI - started DR 20/9/07
Saggy - ICSI - started DR 21/9/07
**Hannah** - IVF?  - testing 3/10/07 ?
QueenVic - ICSI - start DR 4/10/07
becca - IVF - stimms 23/10/07


IN_BETWEENIES/TTC Naturally  

ClaireB
Shelley
GAC
Martine - hoping to start Clomid Oct 07
Maarias
keri
stressedem
jojomama
pingpong - IVF? DR Sept 07
Cleo1
Yoda - FET Winter 07
Hun 
Kate12 
Scoop
~SUGAR~
Mable
Mae1
TracyNBaz
Lotties mom
Samia
Edna - FET Oct/Nov 07
sarahc
LiziBee - waiting to start DIVF
Karen 
Gail M
•clare•
Charlie1
-debs-
PaulaB
ready4family
Frankie B
Hopeful emma - IVF - Nov 07
sallyo
karen

PREGNANT  

Amanda - ICSI - due October 2007
CJ - ES/ICSI - due 31/10/07
Mish3434 - due 27/11/07
kittyt - twins - due Dec 07
owennicki - twins - due Jan 08
Minkey - IUI - due 7/4/08
Skiwizard - FET - twins - due 15/4/08
Lisa H - due 24/5/08
leanne marie - IVF - due 9/6/07
Ashy - Clomid - due 25/6/08
CK78 - ICSI - due ?
birthbaby - IVF - due ?

BABIES  

Karen1 - baby boy 7/7/06 - welcome to the world baby Jack 
Bev - baby girl 27/7/06 - welcome to the world baby ELizabeth 
Clare_S - baby girl 21/7/06 - welcome to the world baby Elizabeth 
BettyM - baby boy 20/10/06 - welcome to the world Zachary Jon 
Dixie - baby girl 29/10/06 - welcome to the world Catherine 
Dopey dinah - baby girl 22/11/06 - welcome to the world Bria 
Helenab - baby girl and baby boy 1/2/07 - welcome to the world Annabelle  and Oliver 
encore - baby girl and baby boy ?/3/07 - welcome to the world Abbey  and Daniel 
Wicklow - baby boy 2/5/07 - welcome to the world Thomas Charlie 
Suzy - baby boy 18/5/07 - welcome to the world Sean 
Julz - 2 baby boys 12/6/07 - welcome to the world Jake  and Finlay 
Imogen - baby girl 20/7/07 - welcome to the world Annabelle 
Lynne1 - baby girl 11/8/07 - welcome to the world Isabel Mia 

Please let me know if I've missed anyone or if there are any changes/updates to the list......

Lou
X


----------



## aweeze

I'm afraid I got a bit behind with the list as I had to take a short time out from FF and have only just caught up - sorry . 

Hopefully, I have got most details right - not sure about testing dates as I've had to guess quite a few of them! Just let me know if any are wrong and I'll update. 

There are quite a few of you cycling or on 2ww at the mo - sending good luck to you all.    

Lou
X


----------



## karen

Aweeze thanks for moving us - not long to go for you now so good job we got moved in case wiggle arrives early!

Sarah: Welcome your photo is v cute!

Edna: I would love to take my embies to blast but quality isn't usually good so they may not make it that far, I'm going to talk to embryologist this morning when they call. Had a 5 day transfer last time as did pgd and results took along time but of the 2 left (had 8-9 fertilise last time) one was pre blast and one was morola (or something like that) but then again one of those two is now 4 years old! Edna you are a star keeping up with us all so well when you aren't even cycling - I'm constantly amazed by your posts!

Ready4: Glad first day went ok. Usually the thinking of it is worse than the reality. My work are quite friendly but noone will ask anymore than "did you have a nice hols?" "did you go away?" just kills me that they will expect me to be relaxed. 

Sally: I can't believe the nanny either. i've just had a friend who was badly let down by a nanny who she has only been with 2 weeks and she is now considering switching back to nursery. I guess I've got all that joy to come as I was previously with a nursery and now have a childminder.

Leanne: Don't know about discharge, at the moment I'm suffering either from mild OHSS or side effects of pessaries. Am v bloated (so bad that at 5pm last night I gave up on clothes as even t suit too tight and reverted to d gown) and windy and slightly sick and mad dashes to loo - thank god my embies aren't inside me or I'd be paranoid!

Looking forward to nice day today as childminder is having DD on own for first time so I'll drop her at school at 1h15pm and not collect her until 5h45pm - soooo looking forward to laying on the sofa!  (after checking in here of course - am totally addicted!)

Have a nice day

Karen
x


----------



## becca

aweeze...your so good at doing that for us thank you 
wow not long for you now is it !!! good luck xx

r4f how you doing hunnie...hope those meeting wasnt to stressful.
xx

sally hope everything is ok today xx

edna- you ok hun ??

karen hope you have a chilled out day and watching a good girly film xx (karen keep drinking water hunnie)

leanne not sure on discharge.......im sure all is ok as long as it doesnt get smelly !

and to all the other girls.....happy tuesday !!! 

becca xx


----------



## leanne marie

Hi , i think your all getting me mixed up with sallyo, i am sure she said something about discharge, not me!


----------



## ready4Family

Thanks for the list aweeze.  It's always great seeing where everyone is at.  I wish you all the best in your upcomming birth.  I see it's very soon!

karen, does your work know about your tx?  I haven't told anyone (but did say I was having a medical procedure at our last ivf in July).  Glad you'll have awhile to rest today, knowing your DD is well looked after.  Enjoy your relaxing time.  I know the addicted feeling!

becca, having good days and bad days. thanks for asking.  How are things going wtih you?  You're starting soon aren't you?

Had a really bad morning and evening as I'm feeling so down (usually happens around now in the 2WW).  Last night I was feeling down since dh was tossing evan up and down (which I hate..he plays so rough with him!) and running all around with him.  And all I could do was sit and rest on the sofa.  when dh would ask if he watned to go and read a book with mommy, he would yell 'no'.  What happened to my little boy that was so attached to me?  And he seemed to get pleasure out of hitting me and stepping on my toe.  Is this normal for a (almost) 2.5 year old?  He was always such a sweet little boy (alhouth it's more of a game to him..don't think he realizes these things can hurt).  

I'm also feeling really down because I'm pretty convinved that this cycle hasn't worked as I feel completely normal..just as i did in our last 2 negatives.  Last cycle I even had a bit of the light headedness and then after that felt normal.  Don't know if it's my body fighting off the embryos or what?  Was yelling at dh this morning for no reason.  I think deep down inside I just feel so alone in this as (1) he feels as though "if it works, then great.  And if not, then oh well, we have Evan", so have different feelings on this and he doesn't understand how this affects me, and (2) as my MIL said, "we cannot rely on guys emotionally" so I can't even talk to him about it.  With the second point, it makes me not even want to be around him since if we can't talk, then I don't want to just talk about the weather (i.e. I'd rather not talk at all)


----------



## Minkey

All well at the scan - my risk for downs is as low as it can be for my ripe old age of 35 (1 in 4000 & something).  Baby is absolutely fine, with all it's bits in the right places.  We are over the moon.  

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope you are all well this sunny lunchtime.

*Aweeze*, thanks for the new list and keeping us in order. Not long till you meet wiggle now. You must be getting very excited. I note the time on your post so I hope you are getting enough rest you are going to need it.

*Ready4*, I think Evans behaviour is perfectly normal. All little ones love rough play with their dads but it must be frustrating to sit and watch them having so much fun. As for being attached to you I'm sure he is just that he didn't want a story. As for the hitting and stamping thats not unusual either. They don't have any concept that they can hurt you and think its fun. Evelyn has been known to bite and I'm sure shes not malicious as shes usually a sweet natured girl. Its bad enough when its one of us but the other day she left a perfect set of teeth prints in a friends little girl. I wasn't happy. I'm trying to come up with a permanent solution but not had success yet. I currently tell her its wrong and remove her from the situation. As for your DH I think your MIL is right men don't get this. Particularly if they already have an adored child. My DH loves Evelyn so much I don't think he'd be too bothered if we don't have another (although he is keen to try). You're not alone though talk to us and your MIL.

*Leanne*, hi there hope you are surviving the tww rollercoaster.

*Becca*, hope all is well do you have a date to start yet.

*Karen*, I love chatting here, it helps me keep positive until I can try again. Hoping your embies are doing really well. Even if you can't take them to blasts every day will help your clinic to pick the best ones.

*Minkey*, thats a fantastic Nuchal result you must be so relieved. Hope your sickness is easing up.

Right better leave this here, we go to a music group on Tuesdays so I've got to get us both ready.

lol

Edna


----------



## alison123

Hi All, 

Hope everyone is OK today.

Sarah - welcome and isn't Highgate great!! it is such a small clinic its unusual to meet anyone who has been there - but like you have also have a happy experience there before. Mr Gadir is great and they are so friendly. I must have just missed you there as only had embryo transfer on Friday.

Ready - Evie is a bit like that at the moment, after spending the whole weekend with DH she is suddenly a daddys girl and not interested in me at all - and you like you say was telling me to go away and hitting me and wouldn't let me touch DH - however  got up with her this morning and spent an hour with her and she didn't want to leave me, it soon swaps around again!!
What a shame you don't have anyone to talk to at work, though like you say you don't have to lie about your tx - I have the opposite problem and work with a few friends and so I am lying all the time - I feel terrible!! 

Edna - My DH is the same, after we had ordered the drugs for this tx he started saying to me that he thought DD was totally enough for him, and what if the next one wasn't as cute and how could it be etc - I think the maternal need we feel for another is missing!! heres hoping it comes back!!

Becca - yes its me with the discharge  - not Leanne - sorry Leanne - though its gone now!!! thanks. - How are you today?

Leanne - are you feeling better today??

Its a week since I had EC and I know that its at least another week before I should start even considering my symptoms - if I have any - so I am trying my best to just go about my normal business - but we cant can we, because every single minute of the day, even when were distracted there is something else going on, even if were not thinking about it at that time - its there!! I feel like I should be wearing a badge letting people now that they should be careful round me!!! that I'm not normal right now - but cant tell them why!! - THEN after all that I am convinced that I feel exactly the same as I did last month between ovulation and AF!!! - I convinced myself this morning that as Highgate don't use an ultrasound to put your embryos back that what if they didn't go back and instead we put in the wrong place!!! - well they managed just fine with DH!! so whats that all about!!

Anyway - enough ramblings!!

Sallyo


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ready

Sounds as though you're really having it tough at the moment. Please try and stay focused on one thing at a time. Evan is a normal little 2.5 year old boy, he doesnt feel any less for you than his Dad, he's just getting more attention from Daddy at the moment and finding it strange that you are taking a back seat. Of course he doesnt understand why, but hugs and kisses and a small explanation as to why you cant get too involved Im sure would help him understand a bit more. As far as DH is concerned, its just your anxieties and apprehensions coming out and one tends to take it out on their nearest and dearest. He probably feels exactly the same way as you do about having another child, but they arent as vocal as us women, and they dont explain their feelings too well, and tend to supress then, giving an impression that they dont care, but they do, its just shown differently, that's all.

Please try not to compare your BFNs with this cycle. They are all so different. I never had any symptoms with my son, and I had loads this time around. Ive read your posts and Im still positive all is well, but keep up that happy spirit. It does help the embryos. Remember, some embryos dont implant until much later, up to 10 days post transfer, so please dont give up yet.

You love Evan, you love your husband, and they love you, and you're trying for another baby. That's it in a nutshell, forget everything else for the time being. Just concentrate on what's important and keep away from those negative thoughts. Hugs and kisses are great, give out loads and keep up the faith. You'll get a much better response back from your family if you're happy and positive, which in turn will make you feel so much better.

Spoken from experience, Ready, ok. 

Good luck hun. 

Trish


----------



## karen

Hiya,

Just a quick one as friend only just gone and I was meant to be resting - its 4pm! Am extremely happy as clinic called and all 9 divided   . Usually they are dropping like flies by now so much be all your good vibes and baby dust. Still don't know if transfer tomorrow or fri but told embryologist that would rather have one good blast than 2 ok ones so she has made a note and we are aiming for day 5 - yeah!

Also feel little better today although friend from work did say if I was at work people would assume I was 20 weeks at least! nice! (noone knows apart from this one girl who is on mat leave).

Got to go and lie down! have a nice evening all

xx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Aweeze Thanks for moving us hunny, hope all is well with you! Its not long now till you will be a mummy hunny 

R4F ^hugs^ Hope you feeling much better hun 

 to Karen, Edna, Becca, Skiwizard, Sallyo & Minkey

Sorry for the lack of personals tonight but will pop on tomorrow and do some then.

Martine xx


----------



## leanne marie

Morning


Ready4: How are you today? I hope you are feeling abit more positive, I know what you mean about men, my hubby is the same, he would really love another baby but i also think that he is more than happy just having bethany, and he doesnt really understand how desperate i am for another! He is so positive all the time aswell which is good but sometimes it annoys me coz he doesnt prepare himself for it not working even after 2 failed cycles, he has got it in to his head that this tme has to work because of how good our embies where, i keep telling him that it doesnt work like that! anyway, i hope your ok!!


Minky: Great news about your scan, how is the sickness now adays??

Edna: how are you?

Sally: How are you today, this 2ww is a nightmare isnt it, its all i can think about 24/7, well and my dd of coarse, it just drives you mad doesnt it, it will all be over with soon and we will all be going out buying maternity clothes   

Trish: How are you doing?

Karen: Thats great news about your embryos, i am sure you will have some fantastic 
ones ready for transfer.

Martine: Hope your keeping ok!!

Well i have made it to day 7 today, this is it now, the second week is always he worst, i am trying not to worry about it to much ( yeah right!!!!) I have convinced myself that its not going to work, i am so scared as to how i will cope if it doesnt because i have 2 friends that are pregnant and both are due around christmas, so thats worrying me, as to how i will cope seeing there babies!!!  anyway i suppose i will have to sort myself out!!

buy for now
leannexx


----------



## alison123

Good Morning Everyone, 

I decided to come back to work today and take tomorrow off instead, dont ask thought it would break the week up a bit - so here I am with sooo much to do and deadlines looming!! - among other things we publish a local magazine - and we are way behind!! so no stress there then!!

Oh a thought - maybe FF would like me to put a free AD in!!! who do I contact for that?? 

How is everyone today?? Ready? - are you feeling better today? your working from home arnt you?

Leanne - I am only on day 5 - though Embies 8 days old - trying to think of it like that!! - I know what you mean about the second week, I am continually looking for signs and symptons!! - its the final countdown now - how are you feeling?? I think it is totally normal to feel negative, I did on my first and I do now, its human nature! and a defense mechanism! 

Karen - any news on your little Embies today? fingers crossed for you. 

Martine - Hello, hows things??

Edna, how are you? 

I woke up in the night feeling sick - which I get every cycle at this time - didnt make me feel good - and then came to work this morning feeling so normal its not true, I am so desperate for something - like a bolt of lightning - or just maybe sore (.)(.) would be nice!!! - now I normally do get that every cycle but havnt this time!!

I have my last 2ww diary still on here so I keep looking at that and I started getting symptoms the equivalent of Friday!!! - so no pressure there then!! thought it would be a good thing to have that to look at but maybe not!!


----------



## leanne marie

Hi, i forgot to say earlier, that I have got some little spots down my left side of my face and all over my chest! does anyone know if the pesseries can coarse these? I have never had then before, they arent big spots just small ones!!!!

Thanks
leannexx


----------



## ready4Family

Minkey, wonderful news on your scan!  Am so happy for you.  Must have been something seeing the baby in the ultrasound.  Hope you're starting to feel more yourself with the sickness easing up.

Edna, yeah, it's pretty hard sitting passively watching Evan and dh play.  I think you're right in that it was a game for Evan to hit me or step on my foot (shoes for him, socks for me).  He's such a tester.  That's tough too when they do things to other kids ontop of us. Imagine they all go through it.  Your dh sounds similar to mine in that they're both fine if it doesn't work out.

sallyo, it's funny how they can switch from one parent to the next.  Guess they have their phases.  Yeah...my work situation is pretty glum.  When I started I had an amazing team and we had so many laughs during the day.  I've moved around though and it's definietly not the same.  Must be hard for you covering up your appts and tx.  I know how you feel wanting to wear a badge.  I swear I almot lost it and was really blunt and rude with a guy at work.  Even at work, it's all I think about.  Don't blame you for switching your day off.  Hope the stress is ok with the deadlines.  I know how you feel so desperate for signs.

Trish, you always manage to cheer me up.  You're fantastic and like all FFs, such amazing support.  You're right in that he doesn't understand why I'm not playing with him or going out with him and dh.  At least he's very affectionate so does often come over for hugs and kisses.  Yeah...men show it differently.  I was talking with my MIL last night and was saying how dh doesn't get upset about this so it's easier for him.  She said that for the first time yesterday she really had a talk with him and he's tearing up inside too.  He certainly hides it well with his words and how he acts.  I had no idea.  BUT having said that, I tried to bring up the topic again and he barely answers me so it's like he just wants to change the subject.  It's so hard not to compare to past positives and negatives and this one is just too much like the negatives.  Your words actually gave me tears (in a good way).  Thanks.  How are you doing?  Are you feeling better?  And coping ok being pregnant with your son?  Hope you and dh are ok..I know it's a stressful and scary time.

karen, great news on your embryos.  Sounds like they're doing great.  It may be a strange question, but why do they never do 4 day transfers  Is Thurs an option too?  I'm rooting for you and hope they thrive and you can go for the blasts.  Hope you're feeling well after EC.  Keep us posted.

Martine, thanks for your words.  Hope you're doign well.

leanne, yeah, men just don't understand.  I'm sure it's good to have him so positive, but can see at the same time annoying as he's so hopeful and perhaps isn't facing reality.  I'm with you in that the second week is the worst.  That's sooo hard having pregnant women around you..just magnifies our struggles.  Hope you're doing ok.  Not sure about the spots.

I'm still pretty sure this hasn't work.  Was talking to my MIL last night and her advice is to find another clinic if this doesn't work.  Aside from our clinic being far away, I love it there (as much as you can love going).  Our doctor has been fantastic..really nice and friendly, and I like their system (i.e. drop in hours 7-9am..you always see your doctor except on weekends depends if she/he is on call, everythign is done there including EC and ET by your doctor, etc).  Our son was conceived there (how strange does that sound to someone else reading?).  But the fact that we've had 4 failed cycles (well...almost...as of Monday) with not many changes in our tx or any additional testing.  There's a clinic near us (and my MIL's cousin happens to know one of the doctors) so we'd probably see if we could go there.  It's different though with drop in full day and it's only ultrasounds, blood, etc that's done there.  Procedures are done downtown at their other location (i guess by someone else).  It would be so hard starting again as well.  And my clinic dr is also my gyneo so how do we switch and not insult her  (i.e. how would I go back to her).  Maybe I shouldn't worry about that and we should just go for a consulation.  Not sure how long it'll take to get started again since there's always a wait.


----------



## Saggy

Hi Guys,

Firstly I'm sending lots of postive thoughts and baby dust to those that need it, please try and stay positve, its up to mother nature at the end of the day, but being positive is definitly a help to those embies I'm sure of it!

Got a quick question- my friend has told me she thinks her little boy has just come out in chicken pox! Do you think that they will cancel this treatment? Its probably still going to be at least three weeks until ET, if we make any that is! So we might just be safe even if DD gets it? Any ideas?

Sarah xxx


----------



## alison123

Hi Sarah,

Have you had chicken pox yourself? if you have there is no risk to you or your unborn baby.
If you havnt then maybe give the clinic a ring, but I am sure it will be fine, by the time you know your DD has it it is past being infectious and if she has been exposed to it then she probably will have it by now - my DD has it when she was 9 months and started with a temperature. 

Sallyo


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope you're all well.

*Sarah*, I think Sally is right if in doubt phone your clinic they are the experts. Heres hoping your DD doesn't come down with Chicken pox that wouldn't be much fun for either of you.

*Ready4*, I think DH would be upset as he does want another child I just don't think as much as I do and is weighed against his very strong love for Evelyn. Maybe like your DH he keeps it inside. I think men do try to be strong for us. Not always helpful...As for our children they will always be pushing the limits, its their job. Hard for us though. Don't write off this cycle yet theres still hope that this is the one and it ain't over till the witch appears. However if it doesn't work out then maybe making some changes will help you take back control over the process and a new clinic will try new protocols.

*Leanne*, I get spotty with hormone changes so it could be the horrible cyclogest. Mind you it could also be all sorts of other things. Evelyn keeps bringing home viruses and so it could be something thats going round your area... You are right second week is the hardest. Keep positive hun.

*Sally*, try not to analyse everything you describe could be positive or negative. Tww is torture. Big hugs from me.

*Martine*, hi there hows this cycle going?

*Karen*, sounds like your embryologist has the right attitude. Keep dividing well embies. Hope you're resting up (as much as possible that is).

*Trish*, hope all is well with you and that your pregnancy is going well.

I'm alright. Still waiting for AF to arrive. My body is certainly out whack following my extended use of Burselin. Its probably not a bad thing that I've got to wait longer to try again. Gives my body time to get back to normal.

Speak to you all soon.

lol

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Sarah, not sure about the chicken pox question. Would think it would be ok at this point, but maybe you should check with your clinic just to be certain.  HOpefully your dd won't get it and you won't have to worry about it.

Edna, I think you're right in that men think they have to be strong.  My MIL told me that part of dh being so upset (from what he told her) is seeing me upset.  To me, he doesn't seem upset.  Obviously I try and hold it inside when Evan's around, but the odd time it does come out.  Thanks..I guess we'll just see what happens on Monday.  Not surrpised your body is off after all you went though last month. Poor you was d/r for so long.  You're right in that it's probably good just to get yourself back to it's normal self.


----------



## Minkey

Skiwizard - so sorry to hear about you & DP - you sound fairly positive about it though hun so I hope you are OK.  I did have the blood test with my nuchal.  We decided we wanted to know if anything was wrong to prepare ourselves & Agatha, but I do understand your feelings, you must do what is right for you.

I think we had our heads down the toilet at the same time    my sickness, although easing is still going strong.  I have a NHS dating scan today at 11.30 & need to have a full bladder for it - that should be fun I can't keep lots of water down like that at the best of times     Not sure it is going to happen!

Love to everyone else,

Minkey x


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Minkey 

We must have been heaving at the same time.   Lovely isnt it.  Good to hear that its easing off for you too.

I didnt have a hugely full bladder yesterday either as I find it very difficult so I dont think its essential to be bursting at the seems. I certainly wasnt.

What does the blood test look for? I cant remember what she said, and how much did it cost? I was told roughly £60. Is that about right?

Have you had your Nuchal results yet? Very interested to hear about it as Im not looking forward to mine at all. 

Trish


----------



## karen

Morning all,

Trish: Am so sorry to hear of your DP. I cant believe he can be so selfish. Did you see it coming, is there no chance of making something work? I don't think there are words to make you feel better about all the shocks to your system at the moment. You really have gone through the mill and I'm so sorry DP didn't feel he could be around to support you - that surpasses all the insensitivity from our men folk that we have put up with so far. Remember we are always around for you if you need to let off steam (and can get from toilet to pc!)

Leanne/Sally: Keep going, not long to go now. Can you remind us of your test dates?

R4: Don't get down, each pg is different (so Im told) so you could easily be pg, just because it isn't like the 2ww with evan doesn't mean your not. It doesn't hurt to make plans for a negative (last time I planned a holiday to South Africa which I happily jettisoned when +ive) but don't give up hope on this one yet.

Edna: I joined this thread after your last cycle. What happened did you Dr for a a long time? My acupuncturist always tells me 3 months to prepare your body and I'd think it would do your body good to have a nice break. I do sometimes worry about the long term effects on our bodies of what we are doing (but obviously not enough to put me off!).

I've only just realised I didn't post yesterday which is strange as I was still reading! We've decided to try for blast and so transfer will be tomorrow. I've had 3 drop off and yesterday had 2 x 6 cell, 2 x 7 cell and 2 x 8 cell. All strange as we've never really had as good embies before when I was a spring chick. As this will be my last fresh cycle unless we have any snow babies (which we haven't before) I wanted to make sure I put the most hopeful back so we're biting the bullet and going for blast. I've been really bloated, sore and uncomfortable as well. Much worse than previous cycles but I'm happy to say that after drinking 5 litres a day, last night I deflated and only look about 12 weeks pg today instead of 20 weeks! Feel lots better too.

Our big dilemma is whether to put one back or two? DH has 2 children (older) from previous marriage and is alot older than me. I sort of feel selfish wanting another child anyway (although he agreed with me to try one last time), it wouldn't be fair on him to have twins + I would prefer one. Neither of our families live nearby so no help and his mother is 81 so wouldn't be able to help anyway. So I'm trying to find stats on a) blast transfers b) 1 v 2 -- if anyone knows where to find them please shout. Our final decision will depend on what we find tomorrow - they don't transfer on day 4. why? My ideal is one great one and a few to freeze as a back up.

Hi to everyone else

karen
x


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Karen 

All the best for your transfer tomorrow and I hope whatever your final decision is re one or two embies, that you have a positive result at the end of your 2ww. I only wanted one more myself, but it looks like it wasnt meant to be that way, and as there are so many women in the world unable to have children of their own, I really mustn't complain. I'll manage somehow.


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Trish, thanks again for your words.  I don't know what I'd do without this site. You all at least keep me a little sane. (ha ha).  That would be amazing if I could add myself to the 'club' of those that have no symptoms and yet still get a bfp.  It's hard to keep the hope though, but I am continuing on being ever so careful in the 2WW.  I love the picture update of your DS.  He's looks so much older than the last picture, and what a sweetheart!  Must have been exciting having your scan.  Funny how your due date changed.  Sounds like they're doing wonderfully.  Don't blame you for your feelings about the tests..especially if there's nothing that can be done anyways if there is a problem.  But I'm sure in the end, you'll feel better and more relaxed after your nuchal knowing everything is ok.   Am happy to hear that the symptoms are easing up.  Must have been so hard and hope you're able to manage when it still does strike.

   Oh hun, my heart just sunk when I read that you and dh have split.  I am so sorry for that.  Sounds like he just wasn't the guy you thought he was.  You sound so strong and like it's the best decision for you.  What a horrible loss for HIM if he doesn't want to see your ds.  I do hope you're ok.  Thank goodness you have a wonderful son to focus on and 2 more children to complete your family.  They will give you so many joys and happiness since they're what life is about.  Remember we're here on FFs whenever you need to talk, and feel free to PM me anytime.  

Minkey, hope your scan goes well today.  I hate the tests or procedures with a full bladder.  

karen, I always tend to think about if it's negative just to prepare myself.  It's a bit of my coping mechanism.  Sounds like your embies are doing fantastic (even despite losing a few...those probably wouldn't have survived if they had been transfered so good to know now).  I'm sorry you're still so sore.  I think it took about a week with my last EC to feel better.  I remember the bloating as well.  It's such a delima with what to do..it's all a gamble isn't it?  Wishing you all the best with your transfer tomorrow.  Let us know how it goes and what you and dh decide.

Got am email that we're invited to a bbq this Saturday for dh's cousin's kid's birthday.  This family is pretty wild (2 boys, 1 girl and they were raised very differntly with not many rules) and I still want to take it easy until we know for sure, so hope it won't be an issue if I don't go.  I'm pretty sure my inlaws will understand.  Not so sure about dh.  I wouldn't even go out this weekend at all except Sat morning is Evan's first swimming lesson so will go and watch.  If I don't go though, we're going to have to come up with yet another excuse for my absence (I ended up missing a family dinner last weekend and dh's siblings don't know about our tx...last weekend I "had a cold").  Guess we could say I already had plans with a friend.


----------



## Minkey

Hello,

Skiwizard - I paid for a private nuchal, including blood test which was £150 in total (pretty averge for London   ).  So I got the results straight away.  The risk for my age alone is 1 in 236 & the nuchal with bloods brought it to 1 in 4500 so a much better result.

Scan today was fine, my bladder was empty but noone mentioned it.  Had lots more blood taken for all the usual hospital tests & I am now booked in there.

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## leanne marie

Good afternoon,

Edna: I hope af arrives soon for you, but like you said it might be a good thing to give your body abit longer to recober from last time!

Trish: Really pleased to hear that your little beans are doing well, sorry to hear about you and your dp, i hope you are ok?? you sound very positive about it all so it is obviously for the best 

Karen: Good luck for et, i am sure you will come to a decision that it best for you!
I am ok thanks for asking, i am due to test on the 3rdoct, so finger crossed 

Ready4: I dont blame you for not going to the bbq, if you would rather stay at home then that is the best thing to do! I hope Evan enjoys his swimming lesson, bless him 

I am ok today, my mum came over this morning and took my in to town for a walk around, i got bethany some new pj's and a few thick jumpers ready for winter, its been freezing the past few days!!  I have been really constipated to today, and so tired, my boobs still feel sore and they are big, but is could all be the cylogest so trying not to read in to anything!

leannexx


----------



## alison123

just wrote a huge post and got timed out and lost it all!! 


SO sorry if its brief but losing the will to live here typing again!!

Karen, what a horrible decision, I read a post on here from a lady who had two blasts and didn't want twins so went for a single transfer and then got a BFP and then miscarried!! - ON the other hand my DD was a single embryo transfer and only 4 cells! - GOOD Luck with your decision, I am sure the clinic will guide you. 


Trish - good for you for recognising when your better off out of a situation, so many people stay in destructive relationships for the children, but children just want their parents to be happy - my mum bought me and my sister up on her own, like many people, but her influence as a strong independent women was certainly good for us.

Edna - Typical that we wait forever for our AF when we want it to come and then it comes around like clock work month after month when you don't!!! - its send to test us! hope it comes soon. 

Ready and Leanne, hope your both OK with test dates looming, any new symptoms??

I am due to test on the 5th - though blood test is before that I think!! tested 14 days from EC last time and got my +ive so be hard to not test early!! 

Hope everyone else is well. 

Sallyo


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Minkey, sounds like things are really progressing for you now.  Even without your sickness, I'm sure it's very exciting.  Glad the scan was ok and you didn't end up needing the full bladder.

leanne, less than a week for you.  Am hoping the tiredness and stuff is a sign for you! I'm sure it was nice to get out of the house and go shopping,  I love shopping for Evan!

sallyo, I hate when that happens.  I now always write my post in a notepad first so I always have the backup.  No, nothing!  How about you?  Any symptoms?

Anyone going to do a hpt before the formal test day?  (sallyo, you reminded me I wanted to ask you girls about it)  I swore I would never do one again as our first fet showed a negative with a hpt but then got a light positive the next day at the clinic.  But now maybe thinking about it since my test day is a work day.  It's so hard to hold the tears in (either way) so if it's bad, at least i'll know to expect it.  But then again, it could be an incorrect result and I"d be unnecessarily upset for a day.


----------



## alison123

just lost my post again!! 

Ready, I will defiantely test earlier than the blood test result, but probably right before so I know what to expect and can prepare myself! last time it was xmas and the clinic was closed so I was due to test at home anyway. 

I tend to go by EC in my head and not ET!! 

Does that mean you could be testing this weekend

Sallyo


----------



## ready4Family

sallyo, if I do decide to test, I'd test Sunday morning so 1 day ahead.  (Monday morning won't do me any good since I'll be a wreck while driving to the clinic for the blood test).  I know what you mean about preparing yourself..that's why I'm questioning if I should but just cannot decide since I swore I would never do so again.


----------



## Edna

Evening guys,

Just a quick one as I'm out with the girls tonight, our regular last Thursday mums night out.

*Ready4*, I think testing on Sunday is a good plan. The trigger shot will be out of your system by then so you should get an accurate result and I think testing on a work day would be a nightmare. I'm with you I'd find it hard to get myself together and present a "normal" front. As for the BBQ if you don't want to go I'd make an excuse put yourself first.

*Sally*, I think going by EC is a good plan, clinics are very conservative when giving out test days. They should realise that the tww is hell.

*Leanne*, ahh retail therapy my favourite. Hope you had a nice day. Fingers crossed that your symptoms mean something and are not just down to Cyclogest.

*Minkey*, you have to pay for private Nuchals in Herts too. Worth it though to put your mind at rest. Sorry to read that you're still being sick I really hope it keeps getting better so you can enjoy your pregnancy. BTW did you see the BBC website today morning sickness is a great sign of a viable pregnancy.

*Karen*, how fantastic that your embies are doing so well you must be delighted. Blasts are a real possibility. Have you read the eSET thread on FF. Might be worth checking out. Also the HFEA recent consultation on multiple births. If it was me and we got good blasts I'd go for eSET. Its a very personal decision though and you must do what you think is best. Remember ARGC have fantastic results so your chances of a BFP would be very good even with one.

*Trish*, so pleased that everything is going well with your pregnancy, sounds like your babies are growing well and a lovely scan picture. Not too long till your Nuchal. I'm really sorry to read that you've split up from your DH. From your previous posts it has sounded like he hasn't been very supportive of you. I agree with Ready4 its his loss if he doesn't see your DS. As for coping I'm sure you'll be fine and have all the help and support you need from your family and friends.

Right better leave this here.

Speak soon.

Edna


----------



## becca

just popping in guys  

hope eveyone is ok....wow not long now for the testers.....

hey my drugs arrive on sat and all action go next fri with the sniffing...ec 1st week of nov yikes...........

right will post better over the weekend xx


----------



## Ashy

Just a quick one from me, have just tried to catch up with the posts.

I've been working all week for my "normal" job and then for my second job on Tuesday and Wednesday night.  They've rang me again today wanting me to work tonight and tomorrow, but I told them I couldn't go in tonight as DH is at work (which they know coz he works for same company!) but told them I'll do tomorrow night!  I am also working saturday afternoon/evening for them!  And to make matters worse I broke down last night and ended up waiting nearly two hours for the breakdown service!

I feel really tired - not sure if it's work or the Clomid?  Probably work.  Coming up to ovulation soon - hopefully so planning on lots of BMS!  

Sorry for the "me" post and will catch up properly with everyone over the weekend.

Ashy


----------



## Edna

*Ashy*, poor you sounds like you've got an awful lot going on no wonder you're knackered. Big hugs from me  . Make sure you get plenty of rest, in between all that BMS.

lol

Edna


----------



## karen

HI Girls,

Please wish my embies lots of dividing vibes. Feel like bursting into tears. The clinic just called and said non have reached blast yet and obviously they want them to be blasts by day 5 so they are going to check again at 1pm and let us know whats happening and we may not even be able to transfer today, it may be tomorrow - who has ever heard of a day 6 transfer?

Please embies grow grow grow!

Karen
x


----------



## leanne marie

Karen, my fingers and toes are all crossed

grow embies grow


----------



## skiwizard

[fly] GROW EMBIES GROW!.. GROW EMBIES GROW!.. GROW EMBIES GROW! [/fly]


----------



## Edna

*Karen, sending you all positive vibes for your embies to keep growing.

lol

Edna
*


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Can't believe I made it to Friday.  

Edna, it seems my test day usually falls on a work day (except last time).  I'd work from home, but am on course next Tues - Thurs so have to go in on Monday.  Still don't know what to do.  Do you usually test early or wait for the formal day?  Hope your AF comes soon.  Any signs that it's on its way?

becca, that's so exciting that you'll get your drugs tomorrow and you're starting soon.  Nov will come really quickly.  

Ashy, can't believe how much you're working.  Now wonder you're tired. Poor you waiting so long when your car broke down.  Wishing you all the best with ovulation occurring any time now.

karen, can imagine the stress and worry you're going through just waiting to hear how your embryos are doing.  I think 5 days is the usual time for them to reach blasts but the check is more on the embryo development stage as oppose to the # days.  Sounds like they're just a bit slower but as long as they get there it wouldn't matter.  I'm thinking of you.  Sending you lot of positive vibes.  Keep us posted.

I've spoken to dh and my MIL and they both understand me skipping the BBQ tomorrow as I still want to take it easy this weekend.  (Actually dh's feelings depended on his mom's feelings as he doesn't want to aggrevate her).  Still can't decide whether to test early or not.

Dh and I are going to a musical downtown next weekend and I'm already thinking about how hopefully my doctor is working that day so we can head down early and see my doctor at the clinic while down there and talk to her first about what's next.  As you can see, I've completely lost all hope.  Still completely confused of whether to switch clinics or stay with our current one.  I kind of feel like if we stay and it doesn't work once again then we'll get "I told you so" comments (not that they'd say it, but probably think it).


----------



## leanne marie

Hi, 

Karen: Any news on your embies??  I am thinking of you! 

Ready4 : Glad to here that your dh and mil understand about the bbq, you are doing really well, i am still rooting for you  

Hope everyone else is ok! thinking of you all 

I have been getting some more af type pains today, i didnt get any yesterday, i have been feeling abit sicky today aswell, i really hope these are all good signs and not just my body playing tricks on me   still feeling really tired aswell, i had a lay down again this afternoon with bethany, it was lovely! and i am still knackered by 9pm


----------



## karen

HIya,

Thanks for the vibes and good thoughts - unfortunately 3-4 grew but not enough so its et tomorrow morning for us. I felt a bit upset about it but dh kept reminding me that DD wasn't blast by day 5! So another sleepless night wondering if they are still growing. Only benefit it less time til test day.

Speaking of which, an idea as an alternative to testing early which is what I did last time. I got the clinic to call DH so I wouldn't get the news myself. I don't know when I'll test this time but if its my first day back at work, I'll do it again and then insist he keeps the news to himself until I get home! 

DH dragged me to pick up my glasses this afternoon as we had the unexpected free time and I still hadn't done it. DD starting school full time on Monday which will be good for my resting and she seems to be looking forward to it.

Hugs to everyone else and thanks for the support today got to go as someone requesting marmite sandwiches for tea!

Karen
x


----------



## ready4Family

leanne, I'm really rooting for you as those could be signs!  Tiredness and cramping is a bid thing.  

karen, easier said than done, but try and not worry about it being a 6 day transfer.  It's the embryo develpment that matters.  It could also be a good thing as your body has an extra day to recover from EC.  What great timing that your DD stats school full time on Monday so you can rest.  Not a bad idea asking dh to get the phone call.  Think I'd go mad though knowing that he knows and having to wait even longer for the news.  It a tough decision isn't it?  Wishing you all the best tomorrow when you have your lovely blasts put back in.  Sending babydust your way.


----------



## Edna

Hi guys just a quick one.

*Ready4*, if I was due to test on a work day I'd do a HPT at a time when I could get used to the results on my own rather than facing a room full of people. My clinic is really funny about testing. They want you to do a blood test and are very disparaging about HPTs but I figure that most of the population use them and so they can't be that inaccurate. The main issues are ensuring that any HCG from a trigger shot has got out of your system (I know not relevant for you this cycle) and any early pregnancy has had enough time to establish itself. If you test on Sunday thats only 1 day early and so should be pretty reliable. BTW with Evelyn I got that first BFP at 3am!

*Leanne*, all your symptoms sound very promising. I've got everything crossed for you (and all my other lovely H4AM buddies on the tww). Sounds like you have had a good day.

*Karen*, the HFEA website refers to blasts as day 5 / 6...do try not to worry I'm sure embies are like us and don't grow evenly. Thinking of you and sending you the positive vibes I can for a successful ET tomorrow.

Catch up with you all soon.

lol

Edna


----------



## becca

good luck karen for the morning hunnie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## **Hannah**

Hi Ladies

Sorry it's been so long since I posted, I must be really getting into the swing of doing nothing!

Karen, hope you had good news today, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you xx

Leanne, you sound like you're having some good symptoms, fingers crossed!  How are you finding the 2ww, have you had enough now, cos I know I sure have, I just want to know!

R4F, I don't blame you for being tempted to test early, it is better to have some idea of what they're going to tell you especially if you've got to go to work.  I'm keeping everything crossed for you and sending you shed loads of positive thoughts        

Sallyo, I can sympathise with you, I tested early last time and got my positive so it's really hard not to this time, is the 2ww driving you mad now?

I'm itching to test early now, I'm not getting any symptoms other than being a bit tired, but also not getting any symptoms of af on it's way, I have endometriosis so I normally know at least a week before, Friday seems like an eternity away and i now have a hpt sat it the cupboard that I very naughtily ordered on my tesco delivery!!

Hope everyone is doing ok.
Hannah xxx


----------



## karen

Thanks Becca, Edna, Ready. Had decision of how many made for us. One had grown into nice blast and others started fragmenting and were no longer viable so only one possible to put back. They said the one was a good one and thats all I need! Mr Taranissi (head of clinic) did the transfer, they thought he'd left the building as his clogs were in the changing room but they got him back which means I can now have a PMA as well. 2 blasts and another dr or 1 blsat and Mr T, am happy I got the latter (I believe he walks on water as he made my DD for me!)

Edna: Which  clinic do you go to? Mine insist on blood test too (but as we know mine love drawing blood so wouldn't expect anything less  - blood test for progesterone and prolactin today and am now on gestone, clexane and aspirin!

Ready: Lots of fingers crossed for if you test tomorrow. We'll have a PMA for you. Really hope you get the BFP you deserve!!

hannah: Not you as well! Are you going to use the HPT? When?

Hope everyone is ok - Dh is limiting my time on pc so have to go now but hopefully he'll let me check in tomorrow.

xx


----------



## leanne marie

Hi i just thought i would post quickily to let you all know that i have been very naughty this morning and tested 4 days early and its a BFP, I am really pleased, but i am not sure if it would be correct, surely the hcg shot would be out my systom by how wouldnt it? I have it on the 15th sept so 14 days ago??  I am feelng very unsure at the minute as to wether i should believe it or not, any advice??


----------



## becca

LEANNE MARIE

GO GIRL GO...ID DEF SAY ITS A POSITIVE...WAHEY!!!! ABOUT TIME WE SAW SOME GOOD NEWS ON HERE.

YOU TAKE IT EASY NOW XX

KAREN YOU TAKE IT EASY NOW AND LET DH MOTHER YOU FOR THE NEXT 2WEEKS XXX

SO ANYMORE EARLY TESTERS?? GET ALL EXCITED NOW XX


----------



## leanne marie

Thanks Becca, i am still in stock i think, and i am not sure i will believe it until otd but for now, WOOHOO    I AM SOOOO  EXCITED!!! 

Karen: you take it easy for the next 2 weeks wont you, and i am hoping for loads more  

I hope everyone else is doing ok!


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Dh is out for a walk with Evan.  I'm still scared to do too much so stayed inside.

Edna, my clinic also does blood tests.  Guess they're that much more accurate and also, they can read numbers.  I laughed when you wrote you got Evenlyn's BFP at 3am.  I imagine you just couldn't sleep and wait for the sun to rise?  

Hannah, thanks for the words.  The tiredness may be a symptom in itself.  Sending positive vibes your way.

leanne, whooho!  Amazing news!  Everytime I read your post of symptoms I thought to myself "she's pregnant".  You just have too many signs.  Must be a strong one too if you got a positive so early.  The hcg should be out of your system by now.

karen, great news on your transfer!  I'm so happy that your embryo made it to blast.  It must be so strong and your chances are rather high now.  I'm happy for you too that your doctor did the transfer.  I know how you feel wanting only your doctor and finding it hard to trust anyone else.

Well it's Saturday and I probably am not going anywhere (i.e. to the drug store). Still haven't bought the hpt so after all the discussion and questions, looks like I"m going to wait.  I will dread Monday though to get the news.  It's such a painful day how they make you wait so long.  

Today was Evan's first swimming lesson.  Even though dh went in the water with him, he seemed so grown up.  I was running back and forth from the observing area to the change room entrance to the pool to try and get some good pictures.  I did find that my stomach felt tired...which I suppose could be a good thing.  But considering I've felt completely normal otherwise, I'm thinking it's just that I"m not used to so much activity these past few weeks plus I was holding a few heavy items.  And I feel completely normal again now.  My stomach does hurt a bit..feels really tender.  Have no idea what that's from.


----------



## alison123

Hi All, 

LEANNE - CONGRATULATIONS     HOW EXCITING - the HCG should def be out of your system so indulge and celebrate!!! so excited to have out first BFP on our 2ww!! 

READY - read so many posts on here about people having no symptoms, and getting a BFP - don't forget the shops are open tomorrow!!

HANNAH - it is defiantly starting to drive me mad!!! though coping with some retail therapy - we went bed shopping today and got a great bed, though not delivered yet, but shopping good enough!! When are you due to test??

KAREN - Hope you are taking it easy now your have your precious cargo on board. 

EDNA - How are you?

ANY ONE I HAVE MISSED _ HI

Felt a bit funny today, hot flushes and light headed, but I know that is a side effect of the pessaries, apart from that feel like I have PMT, my DH kept leaving my DD train set on and the sound of the train was driving me to boiling point, doesn't normally - but could have thrown it through the window!!! which is typical PMT feeling!!

Def going to test early, Wednesday - although blood test on Friday!


----------



## birthbaby

hiya ladies 
hope u all well

great news on the bfp 

r4f not long now hun 

sallyo al the best chick its mt et that day 

becca- edna- hannah- ashy- martine- hope u all are doing well 

 and every1 else hi and hope u all well 

welll had scan yesturday day 10 stims om 3 amps menopur

had 17+ follies between 15 and 21  assuming it good  my linning 13. sumit  and they never botherd counting the small ones and today my last stimm jab so will hopefully grow sum more by monday hopefully i got 20 eggs last go 

will let u no how i get on ive got to hav my trigger at 10 and boy that hurts doesnt it   

wish u all the best of luck

tak care love nikki xx


----------



## Edna

Leanne,

Just read your post and so pleased to see that you got your BFP. Its such fantastic news particularly as you thought this might be your last go.

Hoping for a safe and happy 9  months. Expecting you to keep in touch with your H4AM buddies now.

lol


Edna


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope you're all having a nice weekend. Ours is quiet but thats probably a good thing.

*Nikki*, it sounds like your cycle is going really well. Best of luck with your trigger shot. They really do hurt but also means that you are getting there. With all those follies you stand a good chance of getting lots of lovely eggies. Go follies go.

*Sally*, those hormonal things could be positive too. Just try to relax enjoy your retail therapy and whatever you need to get through the tww.

*Ready4*, yeah pretty mad aren't I? I was too stressed to sleep and so crept out of bed whilst DH was asleep. Then when I did get my BFP I was too excited to sleep. Although DH still didn't notice. Mind you I did take pity on him and not wake him up. Evans swimming lesson sounds like it went well. I love swimming and have been going with Evelyn since she was 8 months old I'm determined that she will enjoy it too. Hoping your stomach is a positive sign. Even if you wait until Monday its not long now and don't forget you are PUPO.

*Karen*, one perfect blast implanted by Mr T himself...you couldn't ask for a better start or a better chance. I'm with Bourn Hall which is quite close to where I live and I like the fact its a provincial clinic (but its founding fathers are Mr Patrick Steptoe and Professor Robert Edwards who made Louise Brown so it is pretty good too). ARGC are my plan B though.

*Hannah*, chin up, if you usually know a week before your test day then you've already passed that milestone. No symptoms may also be a good thing. As for ordering that HPT remember don't test too early or you won't have enough HCG in your system to register.

*Becca*, have you got a start date yet?

Hoping for lots more BFPs for our thread...(no pressure now ladies  )

lol

Edna


----------



## becca

hey nikki- can i say i found pinching a clump of fat from your leg and injecting it into there really helped with the last big shot...it didnt hurt a bit last time.

r4f ohhhhhhhh i am going to echo with sally .........shops are open tomorrow 

karen - good luck hunnie 

hannah - not long now

edna- thanks for asking after me...i start on fri .....with the sniffing ..the drugs arrived this morning.

sally- roll on wednesday really rooting for you

anyone else ive missed  

xxx


----------



## birthbaby

dh had to corner me and by it hurt   over and dun with  

xx


----------



## becca

awwwwwwwwwwww bless ya. at least you can be drug free for a few days now ...good luck with the ec


----------



## ready4Family

sallyo, I hope and hope you're right about not having symptoms.  All I can do though is compare to our negatives (no symptoms) and the positives (symtpoms).  So, it's hard to keep the PMA.  Am hoping the hot flushes and light headed is a sign for you!  Could be more than the pessaries.  You're more than half way there!

birthbaby, wonderful news on your scan!  You're doing great! Are you sore with 17 follies?  So EC is Monday?  Wishing you all the best!  Yah, trigger shot is behind you and you don't have to worry about it now.

Edna, yeah, 'mad' is probably an understatement (he he).  Can only imagine how you felt both before and after you did the tes.  Sleep would have been totally out of the question.  Can't belive you didn't wake DH up to tell him the news.  That would be so hard to keep it to yourself.  That's great that you started swimming with Evelyn so early.  Bet she's really used to it by now and enjoys going.  

becca, yeah stores are open tomorrow but aren't we supposed to test first thing in the morning?  Then again, it's only a day early so I guess it'll show the true response by then no matter when I were to test.  How are you doing?  Glad you got your meds today.  Silly question, but can you not get them from your clinic when you go?


----------



## leanne marie

Morning,

Ready4: I am really glad that Evan enjoyed his swimming lesson, i bet it was lovely to watch. I am sure if you do decide to test today it would show up any time of the day, my fingers are crossed, i really hope you get a bfp.

Sallyo: As ready has said the hot flushes and light headed could be because your preg, my fingers are crossed for you aswell, friday will be here before you know it.

Birthbaby: 17 follies is great, fingers crossed for lots of lovely eggs on monday.

Hannah: Not long now, are you testing wednesday or friday?

Edna: I will deffinatly be staying in touch with all of you, i cant wait to hear all your bfp's.Yes i was so worried about this time not working coz we didnt think we could afford another try, well hopefully if this little one/s stick then that will be our family completed, and i am so happy, its unreal, finally bethany will have a brother or sister, or though she told me that she wants a brother not a sister , LOL  so we will have to see about that one, its out of my hands, i am sure once the baby aRrives she will love having a sister just as much as a brother!! I couldnt care less aslong as its healthy!

Thanks everyone for your messages, i am so greatful to you all, you lot are great, your all so supportive and i am so glad that i found this website, I really hope that you all get youe bfp's very soon


----------



## becca

GOOD MORNING 

leanne marie- wow another day hoow you feeling bet your still on cloud 9 good for you.......he he bet dd will love what ever comes.

r4f- ohh not long now hunnie............think your have to get up in the middle of the night as your hrs behind us...and we will all be logging on very early to hear your result !!! 
as for the drugs the clinic send our prescription off to a company who then call you to arrange payment and delivery then they get delivered in a nice cosmetic bag and on a bag of ice to keep it chilled !!

sally- sounding very positive for you hunnie wow everything is crossed

birthbaby- how you feeling today hope the injection area isnt painful.

edna- morning hunnie xx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wig

hi everyone

very new here so hope its ok to be here 
i had isci in 2004 and it worked first time with twins,one stopped growing around 8 wks but my boy was born in 2005 and hes now 2.5 and id love a brother or sister for him......we had a fet in may as i had 4 frozen,2 were thawed and but back but it failed.....i am now going again with fet with my last 2 ....et hopefully nov 5th.....im trying to be postive but already feel it wont work as these are lesser in grade.......what im hoping for is for someone to tell me it worked for them  and is anyone else having treatment round the same time

thanks wig


----------



## Minkey

Leanne - Congratulations on your BFP!!!        What brilliant news - hope you have a happy & healthy 8 months or so!

Minkey x


----------



## karen

Leanne CONGRATULATIONS!!!     

Ready: Can't work out what the time difference is with you so when your monday will be if you are waiting to test. Is it before or after us? All the best we'll all be rooting for you.   

DH is enforcing rest and am really bored. There is a new parents coffee morning organised at school for tomorrow and he doesn't want me to go. Day 6 transfer was yesterday so it will be day 8. What do you think is a coffee morning too much or is it daft that something as sedate as a coffee morning could do harm!?? I'm desperate to go but he isn't keen and I don't want to do anything I'd regret!

Argggh!

x


----------



## alison123

Hi All, 

LEANNE - How are you feeling today does it feel real yet?? have you told anyone?

BECCA - Thanks, keeping everything crossed also, still early days really, time is dragging!! how are you doing??

KAREN - My clinic advised me to do next to nothing for the first three days following transfer to let the embryo settle. I guess its how you feel, as long as its not too strenuous!

READY - How are you feeling today any news?

WIG - Hi and welcome, sorry I cant help as I have never had a FET. 

BIRTHBABY - How are you today?

EDNA - Hi, how are you doing? all retail therapied out now, any suggestions on how to pass the rest of this bl**dy 2ww!

YES - its official, I am now starting to loose the will to live on this dreaded 2ww - I have such bad PMT I just want everyone to leave me alone and shut the door behind them. I am feeling like I am about to get my AF any moment and loosing my memory to boot,I cant remember if I took my prednisolone last night or this morning so just taken another one!! - went to bed for a few hours today, woke up with a headache and luckily the sleep has taken care of it. 

Sorry for being negative, really having my first 'down in the dumps' day today - have back ache (AF type) and feeling that I will find AF waiting for me at any time, I have been reading all the BFN 2ww diaries and it seems it arrives around day 12ish - I have a longer cycle normally so was wandering if it will still be the case this time DONT WORRY, I havent lost all hope, and am still taking it all day at a time, just like to be realistic. 

Anyway - I better go and see to DD, she is hilarious today - bless, I love that little girl.


----------



## Mish3434

Just wanted to pop on to say....

Congrats Leanne on your BFP, so happy for you.  Have a happy and healthy PG       

R4F, Good luck for your test 2morrow, will be keeping everything crossed for you     

Sally,  Also Good luck for your test in the week, I was immensly grumpy for the week before I got my BFP and everything got on my nerves, so I hope it is a good sign for you hun      

Hi to everyone else, I do read every day but don't like to post as feel a bit awkward sometimes.  Hope you all get your dream soon      

Love and lots of babydust to you all    

Shelley xx


----------



## alison123

Hi Shelley, 

Thank you for your message, good to hear that you also had the grumps = I dont remember this first time. Please dont feel awkward posting, we are all here for a second time, and it is just great to hear success stories.

s your pregnancy going well? how are you feeling?? I felt I was on the home straight when I hit 30 weeks.

My DD is also 2, her birthday is the 27th August so similar age to yours, isnt a fab age!! she is hilarious!


----------



## leanne marie

Hi,

ready4: I just wanted to wish you all the best for testing tomorrow, I am thinking of you!xx


----------



## leanne marie

I am starting to get alittle obsessed with poas, i have done another one today and the line isnt any darker, its deffinatly there, but not that dark, do you think its just because its still early??  i am worrying over nothing

leannexx


----------



## becca

a line is a line............wahooo leanne your pregnant  

welcome wig....my ec is the 1st week in nove and et should be around the 5th so we will be on the 2ww together !!

r4f is 8 hrs behind us (think i have that right) so we wont know till monday afternoon....i think she needs to do it in the night so we can log on in the morning and have it for us..

r4f...no pressure hun but sorry you cant go to bed tonight !!

better dash.......recorded x-factor and need to watch it and have a sneeky glass of wine !!!! 

love to you all xx


----------



## Edna

Evening folks,

Hope you've all had a good weekend, they go so quickly.

*Leanne*, a positive is a positive and one day isn't going to make that much difference to the colour of a line. I think you still haven't let yourself believe it but you are PREGNANT. Try to relax and be happy. We're all delighted for you.

*Sally*, I wish I had the answer for you and a miracle solution for the hell that is the tww. Not surprised to hear that you are down in the dumps I'd be worried if you were sailing through this. If it helps I was ever so grumpy too. Don't forget PUPO and enjoy your lovely DD.

*Shelley*, what a lovely bump...you look very well and baby is obviously growing nicely. Don't feel constrained re posting I love hearing success stories on FF it gives me hope.

*Karen*, bless your DH for trying to wrap you up in cotton wool. He obviously cares and really wants this to work too. As for the parents evening not an easy call only you can weigh the alternatives. But I'm not sure that going to it would be that taxing...

*Wig*, welcome to the H4AM gang. Great to have a new member. I'm hoping to cycle again soon but think I'm going to be going through the mill later on in November. I think *Becca* will be cycling at a similar time though...

*Nikki*, well done the injections over. Best of luck, hoping you get lots of lovely eggies tomorrow.

*Ready4*, yes Evelyn loves swimming and is getting quite confident in the water. I'm thinking of you and have got everything crossed for you tomorrow.

Right better leave this here.

lol

Edna


----------



## Edna

Hi Becca,

Our posts crossed...enjoy that glass of wine not long till you're on the wagon for txt.

lol


Edna


----------



## **Hannah**

Hello everyone,

I gave in to temptation and did the hpt this morning and got a bfp!!!!!!!  Can't quite believe it, but there was a very definate line in that window.

Leanne,     Congratulations, that's fantastic news, I agree with Becca a line is a line and it can't detect what isn't there, wow!!!

R4F, loads and loads of luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking about you.

Sallyo, sorry you're feeling down in the dumps, I'm sure it'll all be worth it, hang in there and just remeber you can always moan to us!

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok
Hannah xxx


----------



## becca

wahoooooooooooooooooooo another positive yeaaaahhhhh harrrrrrr

go girls go !!!!           

hannah congrates to you hunnie......hope your taking it easy...enjoy the next 9 months xx


----------



## becca

r4f we are rooting for you hunnie tomorrow.......i really hope you see that line you so deserve it hunnie........got eyes toes fingers crossed

will log on tomorrow xx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Just a quick post form me until tomorrow  

Leanne   on your  Here's to a happy and healthy 9mths

R4F  for tomorrow hunny    

Becca Hope you enjoyed your glass of wine   x factor was good wasnt it i watched it tonight too.

Martine xx


----------



## ready4Family

HI girls,

Quick one from me.  Dh ended up going out to buy a hpt for me late morning so i did the test.  As expected, it was a  .  It's really what I've known all along as I feel that I know my body.  Needless to say, I've shed quite a few tears today.  Haven't stopped the meds yet until we get the official result tomorrow but I feel like I'm just rubbing the news in when I take each pill or get the injection.     One thing I'll say though is it amazes me how attuned even 2 and a half year olds are.  There have been many times today Evan has come running over to me and would say "Mommy.  ug and iss"  (meaning, he wanted to give me a hug and kiss because he knew I was sad).  He was able to put a smile on my face.

I'll write tomorrow when we get the offical results, but since the test is 95% accurate, it'll be the same.  

karen, we're 5 hours behind you.  So if I get the offical result at 3pm, it'll be 8pm for you.  HOpe you're doing ok on the 2WW.

sallyo, hope you're ok hun.  I know the 2WW is just torture.  I am hoping the AF feelign is a good sign since it can be  a pregnancy symptom.  Hang in there hun and don't give up.

Thank you for all your messages.  Sorry for the mostly me post...I will write personals..just don't have the energy now (and wrote a long diary entry ).  Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## becca

r4f- im so sorry...you take time out ..post when your ready xx


----------



## leanne marie

Ready4: I am so sorry hunni, i was so hoping that it would be a good outcome for you, i feel really upset for you today, i am thinking of you


----------



## leanne marie

Hannah, congratulations    well done, i bet you are over the moon. how many days early have you tested?

I did another test this morning and the line as a little darker, i am going to ring my clinice soon and see if i can book my scan or if they still want me to test on wednesday, they dont do blood tests anymore so they did tell me to test wednesday and again on friday, so i will have to see what they say!


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ready 

I logged on especially to see your news and I am absolutely devastated for you, I really am.  I had such high hopes for you this time. It's so unfair. 

I wish there was something I could do to help, but alas, there isnt, other than to be a Fertility Friend to you and be here should you need me. 

My love to you and your family.

Trish


----------



## alison123

READY - I am so sorry to hear your news. I too have logged on to see how your getting on and had high hopes for you, although we know our bodies pretty well and you seemed sure, you always hope that your proved wrong. I think you are right not to give up just yet.  Its an emotional time and your clinic will need to answer all of your questions before you can make a big decision.


----------



## alison123

SO I have been really really stupid and tested a moment ago!! I got a faint, but definatley there - line!!! 

I rang the clinic and they said that it should be ok at this stage!!!! - but to be honest I will be happier when I test again tomorrow and get a darker line!!! 

Dont know what to think now!! - sitting at my desk with my office door shut and cant speak to anyone - it all seems a bit surreal!


----------



## becca

sallyo .......WAHHEY YOUR PREGNANT GIRL

like i always say a line is a line......congrats to you xx


----------



## leanne marie

another one..... well done sally, congratulations


----------



## ready4Family

sallyo, amazing news!  You must be over the moon!

Hannah, I think I missed your post..but you got a positive too?  wonderful!

It really is wonderful to see positives over here.  It gives us others hope showing it can happen again.


----------



## karen

Ready : I am so sorry to hear your news. I won't give up hope for you yet but you've seemed so sure for such a long time. You're such a support and help to us all here, please let us be here for you whenever you need us.

Sally/Hannah: Wow! COngratulations!  

Karen
x


----------



## Ashy

Ready4 , so sorry to hear your news, was hoping for a BFP positive for you this time.

Leanne, congratulations on your BFP.  Here's to a happy healthy eight ish months.

Hannah, congratulations to you too.  Again here's to a happy healthy eightish months.

Sallyo, congratulations to you too.  And again, here's to a happy healthy eightish months.

Karen, try to relax as much as possible on your 2ww, and don't do anything you might look back and think "I wish I hadn't done that".  A coffee morning isn't in itself stressful, its getting there and back etc, so let your DH look after you for a while.

I've got terrible stomach pains today, so hoping its ovulation!  Saying that DH has hurt his leg making BMS awkward, and I'm going to work again tonight.  Saying that we're going to have to make an effort to "do it" as I feel if we don't everything I've gone through to get to this point is wasted.  Even if I don't get a BFP at least we'll have tried - if that makes sense.

I'm going to Shap tonight - it in the Lake District area, I've been there before - never been to anywhere as dark in my life!  Going alone tonight too, so going to feel even lonlier!  Will try to check in when I get back but not expecting to see home before midnight!

Catch up soon.

Ashy


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Just a quick note to say that it's official.  Got the call and the blood also came back as a  .  I was so angry too since I got up from my desk for 1 minute and I missed them.  Wanted to confirm if I should stop all meds (i.e. prednisone and metformin too) and also ask if my doctor is in this weekend.  Figures I'd miss the call (I wasn't planning on leaving my desk between 1:45 and3 pm since that's when they usually call).  Usually they're pretty warm at the clinic but found this one cold.  The nurse just said "Unfotunately it came back negative.  Come back in on day 2 of your period...IF you want to try again".  Gonna have another cry now


----------



## lotties mom

Hi all

Haven't been on here since our last ICSI attempt failed in May.  Haven't really felt up to it.

R4F - I am really sorry to hear your news honey.  I don't really know what to say but hold in there.

Since our last attempt my AF has been all over the place, but I have found that if I was late (Up to 2 weeks one month), if I did a PG test, as soon as I saw it was a negative then my body seemed to accept it, and AF appeared, so I have done one every month for the last 3 months.  Assumed that this month would be the same, so we are 3 days late, so I got out the test, but this time it has come up with a BFP.  I am so scared.  Could it be my body just tricking me again.  With our past history, and missed MC in the past I am terrified and excited as well.  Sorry to have to post on here, but I can't tell anyone (except DH), but is it possible for your body to do this, and give a false positive?

Any advice.  I am going to wait another few days (if I can), and then do another test, but could it have really happened naturally?

Thank you for listening.


----------



## leanne marie

ready4: I am so sorry hunni, you would of thought that the nurse would be abit more sensitive, stupid nurse   I really hope you wont give up it WILL happen!

thinking of you

leannexx


----------



## leanne marie

Congratulations lotties mum, i know of a few ladies that have concieved naturally after ivf so well done and enjoy it!


----------



## Edna

*Ready4*,

  

I am so sorry to read your news. I was really hoping that this month you'd be successful. Life is so unfair.

Big hugs from me. Take care of yourself and your family.

lol

Edna


----------



## Mish3434

R4F,  So sorry to hear your news hunny, was hoping this would be the one   .   to the insensitive nurse

Shelley xx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

What a wet miserable Monday. So glad its over.

*Hannah*, a little bit naughty but wow a BFP you must be so delighted. Many congratulations. Hoping you have a good 9 months.

*Sally*, congratulations another lovely BFP. A line is a line however faint it might be. Hopefully like Leanne's it will be darker tomorrow and you can relax a bit. Wishing you a safe and healthy pregnancy.

*Ashy*, poor DH and what bad timing still I'm sure with a bit of care and imagination you'll find lots of positions you to try  . Hoping you are ovulating and that you can get some BMS.

*Leanne*, see I knew your line would get darker a BFP is a BFP. I hope you're feeling a bit more confident in yours now.

*Lottiesmum*, many congratulations on your wondrous natural BFP. Bodies don't produce HCG without a pregnancy. Yes it can and does happen naturally even with all our fertility problems for most of us theres still some chance (however remote). I think there are lots of similar stories to yours on FF. I understand your worries but sadly miscarriages are very common and having had one doesn't mean you'll have another. Try thinking about how much of a fighter this little bean is against all the odds already implanted in your womb and growing and developing, so thats got to be a good start. I think testing again in a couple of days is a good idea. Hopefully that will help you feel a bit happier / more confident. Keep us posted with your news.

*Karen*, *Becca*, *Trish*, *Shelley* and everyone else hi hope you are well.

Well AF finally turned up with avengence for me and I feel C**P. Oh well not atypical. I'm definitely going to have to wait another month as theres no chance of fitting a FET cycle in before Lanzarote, ET would fall in the middle of the first week. Still I don't want to cancel as I've been looking forward to some family time and hopefully some sun.

Speak soon.

lol

Edna


----------



## Mish3434

Lotties Mum,

No I don't think it is possible for your body to produce HCG which gives the positive test just to trick you.  There has to be a pregnancy for the HCG to be present (or some hormonal drug of course) so I think it is safe to say CONGRATULATIONS      .  

Sally, CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP     

Shelley xx


----------



## birthbaby

just a quikie as back off to bed had a reaction to anastetic as usuall  and really sore   

well got 14 eggs so 7 each    my ovarys must be getting sick now 6 times now i got 20 last time 

r4f im so sorry hun really am  

hope u alll ok will catch up tmoz when i no how  many fertilized  


congrats on the bfp   

nikki xx


----------



## becca

birthbaby thats fantastic...keep us posted on how your getting on !!

lottiemum hello hun...hey congrats..you take it easy now.

edna can i say your so supportive to us even when your not even cycling......shame you cant fit fet in this month...BUT HEY HAVE A GREAT HOLIDAY AND HAVE A SNEEKY BEVVIE..

everyone else HELLO XXXX


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

R4F Im so sorry to hear your news hunny     

Martine xx


----------



## ready4Family

Thanks for all your messages and support girls.  It really means so much.  I'll be sticking around since we're not giving up yet (I hope).  

Edna, normally I'd say "yah for AF" since I know you've been waiting for a bit, but what a shame it had to come at a time it would make FET interfere with your holiday.  Maybe think of it as your chance to go away and relax with dh and Evelyn before starting and then you'll be all refreshed for your FET.  A trip before is always a good thing.  Having said that, I know you've been waiting so long to get going so do know how you feel.  Hope AF calms down for you soon and you feel better.


----------



## Minkey

R4F - I am so sorry to hear your news    Life can be so unfair sometimes.  I hope you are OK hun.

Minkey xx


----------



## becca

r4f how you doing today hunnie ? so have you thought about plan b or you going to give yourself a little break ?
xx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Ready4*, thanks for your support I've been feeling a bit low recently but hopefully with AF finally here I hope I'll start to feel more positive. I am looking forward to my holiday. How are you doing? I know you were already planning a possible Plan B but don't forget to give yourself time to get over this cycle.

*Becca*, I am disappointed but I do feel better having made the decision. And you are right I can enjoy a nice glass of wine (or two on my hols).

*Nikki*, 14 eggs is a fab result. Sending you lots of fertilisation vibes. Hope you're feeling better now. EC is a horrible process and you've had to do it so many times no wonder you are sore.

Right must go and sort out my kitchen. A new fridge freezer arrived today to replace the one that packed up and so I've got some cleaning and organising to do.

Catch you all later.

lol

Edna


----------



## karen

Hiya,

Ready4 : sending big  

Edna: At least you can plan for when you get back from a lovely relaxing hols. The thought of some sunshine now must be wonderful.

I had a really stressful day yesterday. A friend came round and told me her aupair would pick dd up. On this basis mum went home before school day end but come 3h30pm there was no dd! I went outside to meet them and called the friend who said she'd thought I was picking DD up and no the aupair didn't have her. I then sprinted to the school and upon seeing an empty classroom burst in hysterical tears     . Had school secretary trying to locate the teacher when the friend called back and said the au pair had picked her up but they didnt know where I lived so had walked the wrong way and were now waiting outside my house! Sprint back still crying eyes out. Called DH to vent and he shouted at me for risking all our treatment with stress and sprints! 

We've all calmed down today thank goodness and I've just called the childminder to confirm she is picking DD up - and on the basis of yesterday have given up the bed rest and am working from home as I promised work I would!

Hope everyone else is ok? Lots of good news becca, nikki, sally, hannah   

Karen
x


----------



## leanne marie

Hi,

Edna: hope you enjoy your holiday, then you can come bacl all refreshed ready to start again, are you starting a fresh cycle or fet?

Karen: You poor thing that must of been awful for you, glad it all turned out ok, i hope your ok now, and try not to get yourself to stressed out! 

How is everyone else doing??

I am feeling very teary today, not sure why, must be the hormones i have been feeling quite sick all day aswell, i poped in to town this morning with my mum and ended up having to come home coz i got this awful pain under my ribs and felt really sick,think it was indegestion or traped wind or something but it was horrible, thankfully its gone now though!

leannexx


----------



## alison123

Hi Everyone, 

Karen - omg - bet your heart was in your throat!! - like any mum I am ok as long as I know where my DD is at all times, I go mad if DH dosnt take his mobile and is late back from picking her up!! - glad you are more relaxed today. 

Ready - How are you hunny? a rest will def do you good, maybe treat yourself or do something nice, life is so unfair sometimes, you have had one miracle, another one is nearing! A friend of mine got pregnant with her first IVF and then had 5 attempts to get number 2, (3 frozen two fresh (got preg on fresh)hence why I was quite negative entering into this cycle) and now he is here and causing mischeive all the stress and strain is long forgotten.

Edna - A holiday sounds lovely, especially with a few glasses of wine involved - why not! - it will refresh you and give you the rest and boost you need for your fet. ENJOY and have a couple of glasses for me! 

Leanne - How are you today, I cry at everything anyway (tv wise - not life) but cried at corrie last night!!! - how sad! its def the hormones!! thats for sure! 

Birthbaby - Congrats on your ec. How are you little ones doing?? keep us updated. 

Shelley - Thank you for your congrats = done 4 more tests since as DH didnt think line was dark enough and worried - did digital today and he made me text him a picture of it!!! he is shocked and over the moon!

HELLO to everyone else, really really busy today - but sooo tired and HOT!! embarrassing hot flushes, had a business lunch and was sweating over my pasta!! 

All you girls are great, having this secret place to be yourself through treatment is a fantastic way to pass the time on dreaded 2ww, share your fears, joys and sorrows. We are bunch of people who would walk past each other in the street though know our inner feeling over tx!! - deep moment - sorry,.


----------



## **Hannah**

Hi Ladies

R4F  I'm so so sorry you didn't get good news (and also got an insensitive nurse,) take good care of yourself, sending you a big hug  

Birthbaby  Congratulations on a good ec, good luck for the next bit.

Sallyo  Congratulations!  It's brilliant news, takes a bit of sinking in though doesn't it?

Thank you for all your congratulations, it was nice to be able to tell someone, we've decided not to tell anyone we know until our proper test day (this Friday) so we can have our own little secret for a bit, but I'm now busting to tell them!!  It doesn't really feel real yet, I can't believe we've been this lucky.

Lots of love to you all and hope you're all doing ok.
Hannah xxx


----------



## Edna

Hello again,

Kitchen sorted out so I'm back. Really pleased with my new bit of kit lots more space to store food which as I love food is great.

*Hannah*, I can imagine that you must be bursting with news particularly if family and friends are phoning up doing the how are you thing? I'm impressed that you've kept your BFP a secret I don't think I could... It will sink in soon now.

*Sally*, what a lovely way to describe FF, I agree entirely. You guys help me stay sane(ish). I like the anonymity it gives me a freedom that I wouldn't have otherwise. Are hot flushes your only symptoms so far?

*Leanne*, poor you your hormones are all over the place at the moment so I'm not surprised you're a bit emotional. Sorry you're feeling sick, hopefully it won't last long. I'm lucky enough to have frosties so we're going for a FET.

*Karen*, oh what a horrible afternoon no wonder you got so stressed I'd have been beside myself too. You did absolutely the right thing in going to find your DD. Also I don't think you really jeopardised your chances. Embies are tougher than we think and part of the resting is for us. Yes I am really excited about the possibility of some sun.

Right guess I'd better get on with some chores catch you all tomorrow.

lol to everyone.

Edna


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Karen  What a scary time you had, glad your ok today 

BirthBaby  on EC hunny.

Hannah & Sallyo  on your 

R4F How are you hunny? 

 to Edna, Becca, Shelly, Leanne &  if i have missed anyone 

Nothing much from me as per usual I'm on cd24 now and don't think i have ov'd yet & dh is working away since yesterday until Friday so it wouldn't really matter if i did anyway  so i guess its more metformin and loads of  when he gets back 

Love Martine xx


----------



## Ashy

Just checking in to see how everyone is today.  Sorry for no personals - look at the time it's way past my bedtime!

I'm on CD15, had terrible stomach ache yesterday and cried when my boss asked me what was wrong as I looked "under the weather"   I actually wanted to say to him that I am actually TTC and I've taken a whole load of drugs to get me to this point and my hormones must be all over the place!  I didn't say anything and think I worried him slightly!!  He's not even asked since if I feel better so I guess he got the message!  Had quite a bit of EWCM today (sorry TMI) I remember from last time on the Clomid that I had terrible dryness - not quite as bad this time.  Managed to DTD last night - even though it was midnight when I got in from work and DH's leg is still sore!  Hopefully we've cracked it this month this whole planning lark is   !!

We'll I'd better get to bed - working again tomorrow night, hopefully work will go a bit quiter in the next few weeks as the end of the season is the end of October - I hope so anyway as I'm knackered now - don't know how I'll get on if I get a BFP this month.  

Hope everyone is ok, will try to catch up properly and do personals although I'm not very good at keeping up with everyone.

Ready4 - hope you're doing ok?

Ashy


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Edna, I know hun...this is all so hard.  You've been through so much the past while and know how you feel just wanting to move forward and have it work.  Glad you're looking forward to your holiday.  The thing with me is that by moving ahead, it helps me get over the BFN.  I have a feeling though that even if we do another ivf with our current clinic, that she'll want me to take a little break.  We'll see though.

karen, oh my gosh, you poor thing.  I feel your panic with reading your post with the mix up.  Can only imagine what you were going through thinking the worst.  Glad you have the option to work from home so it should be more relaxing for you.

leanne, sorry for your sick feeling.  Hope it's a one time off and you don't have it during the first trimester.  

sallyo, your friend sounds a lot like us (well, I hope so since our next one will be #5).  Evan was our first ivf as well.  Your "deep moment" is so true in how we share our true feelings, fears, emotions and yet in person we wouldn't know it if we passed each other.  I tell you gals stuff I don't even tell dh.

Hannah, can imagine it's hard to hold back the news.  Friday will be an exciting day.  I'm happy for you.

Martine, good thing then that ovulation is taking it's time.  Hope you have lots of fun with dh.  

Ashy, so sorry the clomid is affecting you so much.  These hormones really affects us don't they...plus TTc is emotional in itself.  I'm crossing my fingers for you that this is a good month for you.

Feeling pretty down today.  I actually took the news ok yesterday and didn't break down at work (it was a good thing I ended up testing on Sunday).  Maybe it's hitting me today or the change in hormones now that we've stopped the meds.  I find the wait and the unknown is hard...so just want to return to the clinic to talk to our doctor.

I guess on the good side...I was able to pick Evan up at daycare again, my stomach was so sore with the fragmin injections and it's easing up now, and I had decaf coffee again today.


----------



## leanne marie

morning all,

Ready4: sorry your having a bad day, it will get easieer as the days go on, i know what you mean about getting straight back in to it and it helping you to move on, after my 2 failed cycles my clinic made me wait 3months before i could try again, and it was awful, i just wanterd to keep going!!!! See what your doctor has to say when you see her!xx

Hi everyone else, sorry not very good with the personnals this morning, i am suffering with sickness quite bad again today, i cant beleive i am suffering with it so early, with bethany i didnt start getting any sickness until about 8weeks, but i feel awful this morning, oh well not complaining lol

leannexx


----------



## ready4Family

leanne, thanks for your note.  I called my clinic and unfortuantely my doctor isn't workign this weekend which means I'll go in Friday morning to see her (whether AF has come yet or not..although it feels like it's not too far behind).  Wish she was working this weekend as I really wanted dh to be there for the discussion.  So sorry you're experiencing the morning sickness already.  It's amazing news why you're suffering but always feel so bad whenever I hear how Trish, Minky and now you are feeling in the first trimester.  Let's hope it's doesn't last.


----------



## leanne marie

Hi ready its a shame that your doctor isnt in at the weekend, but atleast you will get to speak with her on friday!!  

As for the morning sickness, i had it really bad with bethany but not until about 8weeks, i feel fine now so hopefully it will only be in the mornings ( fingers crossed)! 

I am abit annoyed with my clinic, they are making me wait until friday before i can book my scan, because they dont do blood tests anymore so they want me to test today and again friday morning, i have tested today and both lines showed up at the same time and they are both as dark as each other, so surely that should be enough proof for them but no   oh well not long until friday!!

leannexx


----------



## Minkey

Hi Leanne,

Sorry to hear you are suffering from sickness already - mine kicked in at 5.5 weeks so similar.  Not too long until Friday to book your scan.  The waiting is horrible though I know.

R4F - you are too kind to be thinking about us/me, hope you are OK hun.

I am feeling much better thank goodness, just down to being sick once a day really in the mornings.  Such a relief to finally feel better.

Love to you all,

Minkey x


----------



## birthbaby

just a quickie girls   hope u all well 

ive got ant and dec back on board grade 2 one being best 5 being worst four cells no frag    

will catch up later tnite   

xx nikki xx


----------



## KT

Ready - just wanted to say I was really sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you hun and really hope the meeting with your doc goes well. 
love and luck for the future
Kerry


----------



## ready4Family

birthbaby, great news.  Sending you lots of babydust.

KT..thanks for your message.  I wish you all the best in your next try too.


----------



## leanne marie

birthbaby: good luck with your 2ww


----------



## becca

r4f i really hope everything goes well on friday !!

as for the sicky gals have you tried arrow root biscuits......... i ate them for the first 3 months you can buy them in tesco..they are like rich tea biscuits.

xx


----------



## becca

niki (birthbaby) hey what fantastic embies hello ant and dec !!! now you both be good and start sticking..... 

hope all goes well hunnie xx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Becca*, not long till you start d/r now. I bet you're feeling anxious / excited.

*Kerry*, hi there, as Ready4 says wishing you the best of luck for your next go. You're very welcome to join us on H4AM.

*Nikki*, fantastic news. Go snuggle in Ant and Dec (great names BTW). Make sure you get some rest now.

*Minkey*, so pleased that you're starting to feel better although its a shame you're still being sick in the mornings.

*Leanne*, poor you morning sickness is so debilitating. I always swore that anything with ginger worked and a friend finds peppermint the solution. I think eating little and often is a good strategy. Hope you feel better soon. Also sorry to hear that your clinic are messing you around, not what you need.

*Ready4*, I understand the need to move forward and make plans I do it too. I also hate waiting and the uncertainty. Having said which you do need to give yourself time too otherwise when you do finally come to rest it will all catch up with you and be even harder to deal with. Sorry that you are feeling low but its only natural after a failed cycle. Hope your conversation on Friday gives you some answers.

*Ashy*, ttc isn't really much fun for us is it? All those hormones we take really mess with our bodies and minds. Hope you're feeling better today.

Speak to you all soon.

lol

Edna


----------



## alison123

Hi All, 

Hope everyone is ok today, I havent had much time to come on here as so busy at work. 

Leanne - Do you know when they would normally do the first scan? I didnt get one for ages with DH as the clinic was shut for Xmas. 

Ready - How annoying your clinic are shut so you cant go together - let us know how you got on. 

Minky - glad to hear your getting over the sickness - did you have it first time round also? 

Edna - how are you? 

Anyone I have missed - Hello and hope you are all well.

I feel totally different this time to last, my main thing seems to be dizzy spells and hot flushes!! and or course tiredness! a bit nauseous but got that very very early and very very badly last time so hoping I may escape a bit this time. 

Already starting the worrying that something will go wrong, my friends who get pregnant naturally seem to have a worry free time and take being pregnant for granted almost and I dont mean that horribly! one friend saying she almost forgot for the first three months she was even pregnant after doing her test! - I cant imagine that! I feel so lucky and know that I am I just wish I could enjoy it and not look for problems - I am still doing a test a day and analysing the line colour!! - get a grip girl!! hopefully bloods tomorrow will help! 

Sally 
Birthbaby - good luck with your 2ww, hope it goes quickly for you.


----------



## leanne marie

Hi,

I have rang my clinic this morning and and said to then that i have been getting a positive result for quiote a few days now and that yesterdays test the line couldnt get any darker so would i be able to book in for my scan and they said yes, so i am really pleased, my first scan is now booked for monday 22ndoct at 8am and i cant wait!

Sally: I know what you mean about worrying that someything will go wrong, i am the same, and now i have booked my scan all i can think about is i hope they find a heart beat, i am sure we will all be just find, its only natural that we will worry after all it has taken us alot to get here! hugs to you!!!

leannexx


----------



## karen

HI Girls,

Lots of +ives, lets hope some rubs off. Am feeling no symptoms so worring of course about that! 

Got over trauma with DD on monday and had a nice couple of days especially now I can see blue sky - yeah!!!

I'm too scared to test early in case it jinxes me. I tested early for 1st bfn and AF came before test day on 2nd so on third I waiting for bloods and BFP. As we've had no frosties this is truely our last chance especially as I've been looking at our bank account this morning -arghhh! (Edna: If you do cycle at the ARGC you need to extend your mortgage!)

Sickness is nice for the first few days as its positive reassurance but then I can imagine how awful it must be. I always got afternoon sickness and then I was never actually sick, just felt it! Lovely.

Ready: I can't believe you get a follow up so quickly. How is DH at the moment wrt trying again? 

Karen
x


----------



## Ashy

Hi girls

Another quick one from me, should be working!

Karen - here's hoping you get your positive this month, fingers crossed for you.

Ready4 - hope you are ok, and your doctor answers your questions tomorrow.

Edna - hope your holiday is relaxing, and you'll be all refreshed for your next cycle.  I can't believe how rubbish I feel this time, don't remember the Clomid affecting me like this last time.

Leanne - hope the next couple of weeks fly by and your scan will soon be here - how many embies did you have transferred?  Is there a possibility of twins?

Minxy - glad you're feeling a bit better, I was sick once a day throughout my pregnancy with DS!  As long as I was sick before I ate anything I was fine for the rest of the day!

SallyO - I did the test analysing thing and I think worrying is only natural after what we go through to get prenant!

Birthbaby - fingers crossed for you 2ww.  

Hello to anyone else I've missed.

I'm feeling pretty crap at the minute - feel sick and have had terrible stomach ache since Monday, although the pains seem to have settled a bit now.  I don't remember feeling quite as sick on the Clomid last time, maybe I've just picked up a bug?  Also don't really know what I want to eat, and I usually can't lay off the crisps and chocolate - oh well a good start to my weight loss programme if I get a BFN!  Can't wait to test and then I'll know either way whether we've been successful this month, although from the pains and EWCM I think the Clomid has worked, just hoping DH's swimmers did their stuff!

Better go and will catch up later - not working tonght, hooray!

Ashy


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Everyone

Ashy Clomid is a horrible drug and when i was on it it made me sick a few times, not looking forward to going back on it to be honest  Hopefully it has done the trick this time for you  

Karen/Birthbaby loads of    &  coming your way.

Minxy How are you feeling today?

R4F Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow 

Sallo  I can understand your feeling so worried hopefully the blood results will help put your mind to rest and you can enjoy yr pregnancy

 to anyone i have missed  

Must go and get some cleaning done while Courtney is asleep  only one sleep till dh is home  

TTFN
Martine xx


----------



## woo

Hey Ladies,

I hope you are all well.

You very kindly let me join you all last week and I have been rubbish at posting, I really struggle to keep up with all your posts.

Well I went for a scan today and all was well so I have started stimming, I am exhausted.
I don't remember feeling so tired the last 2 go's, I am wiped out and I have and a headache most days.
Oh well it will be well worth it if fingers crossed it works.

Take care all of you and I will try to be better and posting.

Loadsa love and hugs to you all
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## ready4Family

Quick one from me as I'm sneaking in a post at lunch while on a course.

karen, when's your official testing day?  I know what you mean about avoiding testing early.  I'm just going to go to my clinic tomorrow during office hours. Af hasn't come yet (iit feels like it's on its way).  They just tell us to reutrn on day 2 of AF and since she'll be away until Tues, we're just going to go.

Edna, thanks for your note.  In a way, I came to terms with it at the end of the 2WW.  Now I just want to move forward.  

Ashy, so sorry you're still feeling awful from the Clomid

sallyo, remember the feelign of never relaxing and always worrying somethign won't go right.  And you're right...regular couples don't think twice about it.

leanne, oct 22nd roll on!

Wendy, good news you can start stimming.

As mentioned to karen, I'm going to go to my clinic tomorrow during clinic hours (Af hasn't come yet but it's on it s way and my doctor is not working this weekend..which is a long weekend for us don't want to wait until Tuesday).  I have a huge list of questions and discussions..mostly questioning how everything has been perfect (i.e. great embryos, lining fine, etc) but yet 4 cycles (and 8 embryos) have failed.  So something else must be going on.  and could it be immune?  Want to know what's next and what can be done differently on this ivf.  At first dh was going out of town yesterday but he informed me that it got switched to next Friday.  He's already arranged for his mom to come and take Evan to daycare so he can come with me.  I'm so glad as I feel this appt is really important he's there as we may have to make some big decisions.

Oops..class starting again.  Will talk to you all later.


----------



## Edna

Evening guys,

Hope all is well with you.

*Ready4*, hope you enjoyed your course. You sound like you have a really positive plan to move forward. I hope tomorrows consultation goes well and you get some answers. Good that your DH is coming along with you. As you say its a big day.

*Wendy*, hi there, Not surprised you are tired its harder this time round with your DS to care for as well. Sounds like your cycle is going well though. Hope the stimming goes well.

*Martine*, you must be looking forward to your DH coming home. I bet your DD has missed him too.

*Ashy*, sorry you're feeling so rough. Fertility drugs really mess with your body and can make you feel crap. On the positive side at least it shows that they are working.

*Karen*, I've got everything crossed for you. Whilst ARGC may be pricey they are good and so you have your best chance with them. I'm not planning to change clinics (yet) but want a plan B.

*Leanne*, great to have a date for your early scan. Even if you still worry (and I know I would in your shoes) its another big milestone. Hope you are feeling less sick today.

*Sally*, I understand the worrying bit but make sure that you take some time out to enjoy this time too its very special. You are right a lot of people who haven't been on our journeys don't know how amazing being pregnant is or really appreciate what can go wrong and so sail along blindly. We know so we worry I'm not sure which is better. As for the sickness I read somewhere that sickness in early pregnancy is a good sign of a healthy pregnancy so theres some comfort for you nauseous ladies.

Right better leave this here.

lol

Edna


----------



## becca

evening guys.....just a quick hello as shattered tonight.

tomorrow is day 1 of my tmt......hormones here i come   

xxx


----------



## karen

Hi,

Just wanted to wish ready all the best for today. Great that your dh can come in with you as its an important meeting.

So many BFP on here please please let some of it rub off on me! 

Edna when are you going on hols?

Karen
x


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope all is well. What a lovely day.

*Becca*, back on the rollercoaster today...best of luck with those hormones. Are you injecting for d/r?

*Ready4*, hope todays appointment went well and you have a positive plan to move forward.

*Karen*, hope you're surviving the tww hell, try not to worry about symptoms or lack of them it doesn't mean anything yet. We fly off on 29th October and I'm counting the days. A little anxious as we haven't taken Evelyn on a plane before but I'm sure we'll be OK.

lol to everyone.

Edna


----------



## alison123

Hi All, 

SOrry for the me post - just had bloods and not good - only 29.5 which is low and they dont sound very hopeful to be honest! 

Have repeat bloods on Monday, but they dont think it will be positive by then, I got a very faint line yesterday but weaker than the days before so had a feeling something was wrong! plus feel like PMT. 

Oh well - onwards and upwards.

Sally


----------



## Edna

Oh Sally,

  

So sorry to read your post, you must be devastated. Big hus from me.

Take care of yourself.

lol


Edna


----------



## leanne marie

sally, i am really sorry to read your news  please take care of yourself!xx


----------



## ready4Family

sallyo, my heart just dropped when I read your post.  I am so sorry...just awful from a high to a low.  It just breaks my heart.  Sending you big hugs.

becca, glad your stimming is moving along.  Keep us updated.

Karen, how you doing?  You're almost half way there now.  Sending positive vibes your way.

Today was very annoying.  My MIL came at 6am so she could take Evan to daycare (and dh could come wtih me to the appt).  We went during clinic hours as usual.  When we walked into our doctor's office she said "What do you want to do?".  Does that mean she's giving up on us and is expecting us to say we're done  Then I mentioned that I have lots of questions and things to dicsuss.  She was quite cold back and said that clinic hours are very busy and she has to be in surgery after this, so she doesn't have time for us as this is cycle monitoring.  Well if this was any other cycle (i.e. not our 4th failure), we would have returned and we would have discussed what was next and gone on.  I do understand as I had lots of questions and she was pressed on time..but still.  I felt embarassed that we had come and bad for dragging dh wtih me and my MIL over at such an early hour.  However, after all that, she did say we could come to her office on Tuesday and she squeezed us in at lunch hour (which is hard for me with work considering it's a 40 min drive away..but am glad she's seeing us).  So I guess we'll discuss then.

In the meantime, my MIL knows someone that knows another doctor at another clinic so she's calling her to see if we can be booked for a consulation.  I'm not thrilled with changing clinics but it may be our best chance.  Especialy since my doctor did comment that she has no idea why it failed.  Anyways, nothing to lose by talking with them and then we can make a decision of what to do.


----------



## Edna

Ready4,

Sorry that you didn't get the answers you wanted. 

I can understand why you don't want to switch, after all your DS was the result of your current docs work, however sometimes a change can be a good thing and a new clinic may be able to try something new and get you another baby. 

As you say have a chat with them and think it over.

lol


Edna


----------



## becca

sally...omg my stomach dropped when i read your post........i have got everything crossed that they rise for you by Monday.......        this is from all of us on here.

r4f...my god reading your post mad me cross that your Dr didn't have time to listen to you....after all you have gone through and her reply was WHAT DO YOU WANT US TO DO when you walked into the door......I'd def get another appointment and ask what your options are....i totally understand your wonderful D's was made there...but maybe a change and different way of doing things might help you...... you poor mite...you so have had it rough the last few months.

Karen ...hope your doing ok...don't you test next week ??

Edna...hello hun not long till your holiday.

Wendy ashy Leanne martine .

today was my 1st day on the sniffing (Dr).......give it a few more days then ill prob be  ..... 

xxxxxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Hello everyone. Sorry I disapperaed we were waiting to see about my job before we decided what to do. Well I've heard nothing and the interview was 2 weeks ago today and heard nothing so guess I didn't get it. So we are back the TTC game

Congratulations to all the  's recently, lets hope it carries on spreading

Sally- so sorry to read about your levels will be thinking of you on Monday


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Just a quickie from me.

*Becca*, hope the sniffing is going OK. I really hate Synarel it really buggers up my sinuses on top of making me feel rubbish so I really hope you have a better time with it.

*Clare*, sorry about the job. How rude of them not to let you know. At least it means you can focus on txt now.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're having a nice weekend.

lol

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Edna, yeah...we'll have to listen to our current doctor and also the consulation with the new clinic and make a decision.

becca, thanks for your note.  My doctor said "what do you want to do?", meaning do we want to give up?  It was a tough appt and I was upset that she wouldn't talk to us as I so wanted answers to know what was going on.  It really was the same as any other time where we return after a negative to discuss wha'ts next...but guess she just knew that it would take awhile.  How's the sniffing going?  Any side affects?

clare, sorry about the job not coming through.  It's so tough when tx interferes with life..especially when they're both big items.

AF came today (along with an awful migraine the past few days but it's almost gone now).  It's funny because I took the news on Monday ok..but have been in constant tears the past few days.  Something I didn't write yesterday is that I don't handle stress so well and dh was getting frustrated at me (and me frustrated at him since he won't talk to me about it).  So anyways, ontop of fertility appts, we're also going to start marriage councelling.  I'm not one for therapy, but I do love dh very much and want us to continue.  SO, lets just say with our doctor sending us away (and me not getting a good feeling from her) and dh and my issues, I've been a bit of an emotional mess the past few days.  On the good side though, dh and I spent the day together (as we happened to have a musical booked) and quite enjoyed our time.

I'm also feeling guilty now with Tuesday's follow up appointment and also the consulation with the new clinic (we have connections so they're going to speed rush an appointment..need to call them tues to book it), since in the end, we'll be wasting one of their time.  Dh even asked me today how we are going to leave Tuesday's appt with our current clinic incase she does say we can start another round of ivf now if we want (don't think that will happen).  It's important that we hear the other opinion, but obviously we cannot tell our current clinic that we're talking to another doctor as we're not pleased with them.


----------



## becca

r4f- you poor thing you really are low aren't you....cant you and DH maybe just have a weekend away.....away from tmt and have a meal and talk about other things......i know when i got my neg in may all we did was argue it was like we was blaming eachother and ripping chunks out of eachother.........just remember we are all here for you....just off load when ever you need to..
as for the decision i'd have the appointment with both clinics for the chats and weigh it up after..... i really hope you and dh get on xx

xxxxxxxx


----------



## alison123

Hi Girls, 

Thank you all for your replies and posts - sorry I haven't been on, I have been working all weekend which has kept me busy. We have resigned ourselves to the fact that its not good news - the clinic called me back on Friday to change my appointment time on Monday and said its basically over with those levels, although it would still show as positive its too low! 

Were OK about it - however I am hating still taking medication this weekend, I really am someone who likes to clear myself of everything and move on - so I want AF to come and be done with it now! though no idea how long these things take!!

Does anyone know what the wait is between treatments? we have no frozen, and funnily enough during my 2ww I started looking into tx abroad and I think that will be what we do next, we just dint have another 5k to spend!! and from what I have been reading they sound very professional and organised. 

Ready -  I am sorry to hear about your troubles - nobody can feel like we do about these things they happen to us, same as wanting another one. I really think they don't know how to handle it at all!! 

Leanne - how is the sickness? has it eased off?

Clare - Thank you for your post

Becca - Thank you, my stomach went too!! I was sitting at work and after a string of positive tests was shocked! 

Edna - Thanks you are always there.
Sorry for the lack of personals - hope you are all well.


----------



## becca

hello sally, your sounding very positive..good for you...as for af hummm ususlly happens after you have taken the meds.

as for starting again my clinic said its fine to start on next af but i have read alot of posts on here saying wait 3 afs to get your body and overies back to normal.

good luck on your next move xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

evening all,
R4F- sorry to hear things are low at home, this IF lark does horrible things to relationships. I think it is a big step that you have noticed and accepted a problem is there and are going to get some help.

Sally- really sorry to hear the clinic aren't hopeful about your levels, wishing you all the best for the appointment tomorrow. It must be hard carrying on with the meds knowing who things stand, but I do keep everything crossed that you may get some good news tomorrow.    

I'm thinking about asking my GP if they will prescribe me met, and see if that will help me. Wasn't given it when I found out about my PCOS originally but have since changed GP so going to enquire and really hoping that could just give me the ovulation boost I require


----------



## Smurfs

Note for Becca.....

Hi honey, just wanted to wish you lots of luck and love for this cycle.

Will be in touch soon

Stay positive    

Smurfs xx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope you are all well and have had a nice weekend. We did, spent Saturday with one of my oldest friends and her boys. Evelyn had a ball haring round the garden with Tom and Chip and I had a ,lovely time catching up with my friend.

*Ready4*, I'm a big fan of counselling. Said oldest friend has had a very rocky 18 months with her DH and they are only still together because they saw and independent counsellor and worked through their problems. IVF is immensely stressful and can put pressure on even the most solid relationship. I'm sure it will help you both to talk. Don't feel guilty about getting a second opinion. Its only reasonable and most people in your position would be talking to other doctors. Hope Tuesdays appointment goes well.

*Sally*, it must be horrible still having to take the meds. I completely understand the need to move on. My clinic would prefer 1 natural cycle between txts but every clinic is different. Foreign clinics certainly sound like a good option and if you can cope with the travelling offer good deals.

*Becca*, hoping that you aren't having too many bad side effects from those drugs.

*Clare*, if you can get your GP to perscribe Met it would be worth a go. After all you haven't got much to lose by giving it a try have you.

lol to everyone.

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

becca, dh and I had a nice day yesterday together, and also a nice day today with Evan.  When things are good, they're good.  Thank you..I really don't know what I'd do without you girls over here.  Hope you're sniffing is going well with not many side affects.

sallyo, again I'm so sorry to hear about your positive that didn't stay as I know how you feel.  You sound like you're doing ok and thinking ahead.  It varies for everyone, but I stopped meds on Monday and got AF yesterday (Saturday).  AS for starting again, I think it depends on your clinic.  After our last ivf, I had to wait 1 month before starting fet.  Others may say 3 months.

clare, intersting that your doctor already hasn't prescribe metformin.  I thought that was the standard for pcos.  (I have that too).  I believe it's also supposed to imporve egg quality.  I'd go ahead and ask if you're questioning it.  IF is hard on relationships.

Edna, glad to hear that counselling helped your friend.  Intersting that they saw separate ones.  How are you doing?

As mentioned to becca, had a nice weekend with dh and things were normal.  I think it's just the stress of infertility and my deep sadness when we get a negative (which is worse with each one as I'm losing hope and we're coming to the end of our trying).  It's hard for dh to see me like this.  He thinks that I'm consumed with this, but I think he just doens't understand the true pain as he's a guy.  It is on my mind a lot, BUT it doesn't stop me from functioning and it has not impacted me with Evan (except during the 2 weeks that I don't lift him, etc).  So I disagree int he sense that he says.  But yes, it is extremely important so I do think about it.  I'm not so worried anymore about our marriage though as I feel we'll be alright.  The councelling will just help us understand each other and maybe a little more sensitive to each other.


----------



## karen

Hi Girls,

Ready: You really are going through a tough time. I would have expected an ivf dr to know better than to rush you off like that especially as by now she should know you are educated and informed and will have questions. After Tuesday's appt if she asks you if you want to cycle again I'd tell her that you need time to absorb everything from the meeting and get over the negarive and think it through and you'll get back to her when you've made a decision. You can then see the other clinic and take your time before comitting to either. Do you have stats for the clinics in Canada? How does the other clinic compare success wise with your current one? I think we feel comfortable with the familiar and form a sort of attachment to the clinic as we spend so much time there (and especially if they created the first child) but at the end of the day if somewhere else could try something different and get you a bfp then thats where you need to be. My first clinic was much easier and much cheaper than my current one but even small things like using a different stimms drug helped my response. You sound a tad more positie today which is good and good that you are both taking positive steps to ensure you maintain a strong marriage. 

Sally: So sorry to hear your news. I don't think AF will start until you stop the meds. How long until you try again is usually down to you I think. There is medically not a reason to stop you starting after one drug free AF but some believe giving it 3 helps prepare your body and return it to normal. The ARGC say you need to be ready mentally as well so they leave it to you to decide.

Leanne: how are you feeling?

Becca good luck with the sniffing!

Clare: Can you call them and chase the job people for a reply? It seems rude to me that they haven't replied but sometimes recruitment is just not the top of a persons to do list.

I test tomorrow - omg! Am nervous thinking about it. Discussed whether we would do a hpt before dh goes to work but decided we wont so I'll go in for bloods and then need to decide it the clinic calls me or DH at work (and then he tells me when he gets home). Please cross all fingers for me. This is our last chance as we have no frosties and can't for many reasons go through a 5th cycle.

Karen
x


----------



## alison123

Hi Everyone, 

Second bloods went down to 20 - which is good as rules out an ectopic and hopefully body will do what it needs to do now to get me back to normal. Can stop meds - well have to wein off Prednisolone but all the others which is great.

On the plus side something happened for us, even if it didn't stay.

I cant helping feeling like I have just placed a £5k bet on the horses though! 

I feel very optimistic about the future, I had my day on Friday and now cant let myself dwell on what would have been - its unhealthy for me and I don't handle things in that way. I have already started research on treatments abroad and have a list of clinics with their pricing, reviews and feedback on here - how long you need to stay, flight costs and would you believe now looking at what to do whilst there!! 

Personally - I would happily start injecting again today if I could, I really have the need to just get on and get going, but want to make sure my body is fit.

How is everyone?? sorry no personals - at work and soooo busy. 

Sally


----------



## leanne marie

Hi,

Sally: I am really sorry things havent worked out this time, i had a chemical last cycle, it can be very upsetting, i hope your ok, and i am glad you are already thinking about moving forward 

Karen: all the best for your test tomorrow, your 2ww seems to of gone really quick, although probably not for you!

Ready4: I am really sorry that you are finding it hard at the min but its not suprising atall, life is so unfair and this IF is a horrible thing to have to live with, i hope your concultation goes well and that after you are able to make a decision about clinics, you are in mu thoughts 

I hope everyone else is ok!! 


I am doing ok at the min, the sickness has died down for now, though i get the odd bout of sickness, but its ok i can handle that. I am really tired all the time, everyday i have been having a lie down at about 1oclock with bethany just for half an hour and it seems to do me some good!  my (.)(.)'s  are still very sore and veiny, they hurt like made if bethany knocks them by accident! other than that oh and a few cramps which i am told are quite normal  i am fine, just counting down the days until my scan on the 22nd, as i get nearer to that then i am sure i will start to get very nervous!

anyway better go, speak soon, take care everyone
leannexx


----------



## Minkey

Hello,

Sorry am still being the world worst poster!  Sickness has subsided alot thank goodness, but still there, particularly in the mornings.

Leanne Marie - my boobs still hurt now, I don't remember it this bad last time so I sympathise with you.  glad the sickness is abit better - all the best for your scan on the 22nd.

R4F - sorry you are so down, it must be so hard for you sweetie xxx

Edna - how are you doing?

Sally - sorry it didn't work out for you this time x

Karen - loads of luck for tomorrow    

Becca - lots of luck

Hi to everyone else I have missed, take care,

Minkey x


----------



## becca

to karen for tomorrow.


xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Well Monday's over hurrah!

*Ready4*, yes my friends saw different counsellors. I think that they thought that their marriage was over and that they needed to work things through before moving on. Fortunately the work they did individually brought them closer together. However they were in a very bad place with their relationship. From what you write it sounds like although you and DH have problems you are a solid couple. Great that you had a good weekend. Hoping tomorrows appointment goes really well and you get some answers.

*Sally*, I'm glad its not ectopic too and hope its all over soon, good that you can stop the meds. You sound incredibly positive considering the past few days and I think your PMA is great. I hope that you can begin again soon.

*Leanne*, thats early pregnancy hun...it can be pretty tough. Really hoping you feel better soon. In the meantime get all the rest you can.

*Minkey*, hi there, sorry that you are still being sick but as you say good that its got better. Hope everything is going well with your pregnancy. I'm fine. Feeling positive about the future. Really looking forward to our holiday and having some family time.

*Becca*, hi there hope you aren't having too many side effects.

lol

Edna


----------



## Edna

*Karen,

Thinking of you and hoping for a good result tomorrow. Sending you lots of positive vibes.

                             

lol

Edna*


----------



## ♡ C ♡

just popping in to wish Karen all the best for testing tomorrow


----------



## Ashy

Hi

Karen - Good Luck for tomorrow       

Ready4 - hope your chat with your clinic goes well, maybe a new clinic with a fresh approach will do it for you

Minkey - Glad the sickness is subsiding.  I remember it well with DS!

Edna - not long till your holiday?  It'll be lovely and relaxing and give you quality time together.

Sally - sorry to hear your news, hoping your next cycle is the one.

Becca - good luck for this cycle

Clare - hoping the met helps.  Was going to ask my doctor for it but got referred straight away and got the clomid again.

I'm just checking in quickly before bed.  Taking my friend to the airport at 4am, and then in work all day and doing another evening shift. Only doing evenings for the money in the hope I'll need it in nine months for maternity leave!  

I had my 21 day blood test today, so hoping the Clomid has worked, will get the results hopefully on Thursday.  I've got a lovely bruise from the needle though, so going to have to hide that one, no one knows were TTC except my best friend.  Thankfully its coming colder so long sleeves for me this week!

Was going to test early on Saturday - day 26, mainly because my job on saturday involves lifting suitcases and don't want to jepordise anything, but don't think I'm going in now, had a bit of a disagreement with my boss and as my mum is going out DH will need to book a holiday so I can work.  Don't feel "loyal" at the moment so going to tell them I'm not going in!  If a get a BFP I'll be glad I didn't and if I get a BFN I can't say its because I went to work!

Still might test early - I got a BFP on day 26 with DS - very impatient.  Will see what the blood test result brings and decide from that.

Oh well, off to bed.  Will try to check in tomorrow to see how everyone is, but might not get chance with working late.

Ashy


----------



## ready4Family

Evening girls,

karen, I am praying for you and so hope to hear good news from you tomorrow.  It's so hard deciding when to stop as it takes such a emotional toll on you, never mind about the financial side.  You're right in that we do get attached to our clinics, but you're right in that maybe this other place will have other ideas of what to do or what is our issue.  Let us know how it goes for you tomorrow.  Sending you lots of positive vibes.     

sallyo, glad you're feeling optimistic about the future.  As you said, a pregnancy started, so that's a good sign.  You sound very positive and it's good that you're looking ahead. I know how you feel with just wanting to start again NOW.  

leanne, thanks for your message.  Am happy to hear that you're not feeling as sick and it's minimal.  It's amazing how fast the symptoms come on as you're feeling tired already. I'm sure it's extra tough with a little one to take care of at home.  Don't blame you for being anxious for that scan!

Minkey, I am so glad to hear that the sickness if finally easing up for you.  I can imagine how hard this past while has been for you.  Keep posting when you can and let us know how you're doing.

Edna, yes I think dh and I will be ok.  Let's just say that when we're good, it's really good, and when we're bad, it's pretty bad.  That's mostly me to blame as I get very emotional and tend to take it out on him..which I know is wrong.  He's a typical guy and doesn't always give me enough support in things, which he acknowleges..so we both have stuff we can work on to lessen the bad times.  I smile everytime I see the photo of your little girl.  She just looks so precious.

Ashy, poor you working so hard.  Must be rough.  Things seem to have gone very quickly for you..didn't realizd you'd be testing already.  Wishing you all the best with lots of positive vibes for Thursday.  Don't blame you for being extra cautious.

As mentioned, very nervous for tomorrow's appt.  Going to go over my (22) questions now and make sure I know what I"m saying.  Hope my doctor isn't abrupt or seem annoyed at some of the things I"m asking.  One of my questions is about the dosage of the prednisone since she prescribed 5mg/day but others have said (including Dr Beer's book) that the amount should be a lot more.  How do you politely question the amount...after all, she's the doctor, not me  Any advice?

It may sound silly but one thing I hate is not being on any fertility meds now.  At least when I am on something I feel like we're actively doing something.  I have the inbetween stage...and especially now since everything is so up in the air with us.

Night all.


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

What a miserable wet Tuesday. Evelyn's not very well (just a little bug but enough so shes not herself) so we're having a quiet day. Shes having an early nap as I write this.

*Ready4*, perhaps you could ask whether a higher dose of prednisone would be worth trying...? I understand your frustration in waiting but giving your body time to recover is also part of the process and you are moving forward with your appointments this week.

*Karen*, thinking of you, got everything crossed for good blood results.

*Ashy*, I don't blame you for thinking of bunking off on Saturday you must be knackered. Hoping your blood test brings good news. With all the needles we do turn black and blue.

*Clare*, hi there whats your next step on your txt journey?

Catch up with you all later.

lol

Edna


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Morning all,
Karen- thinking of you

Edna-  we have said will TTC naturally for a while well if I can get it with the help of Met and anything else GP may give me then we will see where we decide to go from there. Right now our finances wouldn't allow a round of TX so we will just have to wait and see what happens.  Currently monitering my own cycles ie how long they are then going to start my BBT which I did last time and see from there.

How is everyone today?? the weather is appaling here so thinking of going to meadowhall ( huge shopping centre) in a bit as can't decide what I want for my birthday and DH wants to get my something


----------



## Edna

Clare,

Sounds like a good plan to me. Best of luck with your shopping always nice to spend a miserable day on some retail therapy.


Edna


----------



## becca

morning all,

just wanted to see how karen got on !

hey claire..i love medow hall...my family live up north and i  like going there for a shopping spree.

wow weather is horrid here cold wet ...errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhh  whats happened to the sun shine we had.

no news on me still plodding along...suffering with headaches and sweats but not having mood swings just yet.....can you still take headache tabs whilst doing tmt ? 

r4f- hope all goes well with your appointment

edna hello hunnie xx

everyone else hello too..got to dash need to pick ds up from school
xx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Edna, that's a good way of phrasing it without accusing her of the wrong dosage.  thanks.  It's supposed to miserable over here (in Canada) too all week.  Can't complain though as we really haven't had much rain this summer/fall.  Hope Evenlyn gets over her sickness quickly.  It's awful when they're sick.

clare, am hoping your doctor will give you metformin and things happen for you after that.  It's often all someone needs with pcos to help you ovulate.  Wishing you lots of luck.  This tx thing is so expensive.  Such a shame it's not covered under health plans.  Hope you have fun shopping.  When's your bday?

becca, sorry you are suffering with some side affects.  The meds can really have bad affects.  Maybe confirm with your doctor but I still took meds until ec/et.  

karen, just checking up on you.  Hope you bring good news today.  I'm thinking of you.


----------



## alison123

Afternoon Everyone, 

Hope you are all well. 

KAREN - GOOD LUCK, EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR YOU.

READY - Good luck with your 22 questions, make sure you get the answers you want! 

EDNA - Hope little one is feeling better, a good nap is always good for them and does the world of good. 

Minkey / Leanne - Glad the sickness is subsiding! - I was never sick but felt it continually for the first 4 months, that did worry me this time as no nausea at all!! - will be keeping an eye out next time!

Anyone I have missed - HI.

I have decided to go to ISIDA clinic in Ukraine, I have done loads of research and they have great feedback, results and are very cheap at just 1700 Euro for an ICSI including pick up from airport and hotel for all appointments. The meds are extra but they say only about 500 euro! I have read such good reviews and the lady their e-mails me back immediatley and has answered my hundreds of questions with lots of patience! I haveto wait for AF this time and then can start next cycle - which I do honestly feel ready for!  We were hoping to combine a holiday with the treatment, but spain and other places are more expensive and slow to respond  at the moment - NOW I COULD CHANGE MY MIND TOMORROW!! 

Anyway - back to work.

Sally


----------



## becca

go sally go..good for you....keep us posted xx


----------



## karen

Hiya,

Thanks for all the good wishes and support - unfortunately a BFN for me. Am totally gutted as you can guess as this is it for us we can't afford any more treatment and physically I found this one really tough. We now need to focus on each other and on the beautiful daughter we have. She's at school now and all I want to do is hug her but not sure how she will take to all the crying so probably good job she is safely at school.

Thanks for all your support, I need a little time out now to pull myself together but will check on you all as soon as Im up to it!

xx


----------



## want2be

Hi There

I am new here, we are currently in the process of planning another little miracle but a little confused where to start and are looking at options before making any decisions. I feel so selfish    desperately wanting another child when i have been blessed once and some people are still waiting. I have tried to put my feelings off and tell myself i am lucky but they are so Strong and i so want for my little son to be a big brother and have a loving sibling.

We conceived Ollie through ICIS and at present are trying vitamins etc to boost fertility as ours is due to male factors, we are also going to look at considering ICIS again and maybe sharing my eggs with some less fortunate than ourselves.

So thats me, and hopefully i will get to know you all through time.

Luv Kelsey x


----------



## ready4Family

Karen, I was so saddened to read your news as I was so hoping it would be positive.  It breaks my heart when it doesn't work and it's the end of trying.  Maybe in awhile you'll be up for another go.  Either way, take joy in your beautiful girl and dh.  If your daughter is like Evan, she'll sense something is up and give you a big hug.  Our little ones are so amazing.  Keep in touch, and take care.


----------



## alison123

Want2be - Hi, I know exactley what you mean feeling selfish wanting another one, I felt the same so its really nice to have this thread - I didnt bother posting anywhere else as just felt out of it a bit.

We unfortunatley just had a negative cycle on our first try for our second miracle (positive then negative) and are now going to go abroard as another 5k would leave no room for any other treatments if this dosnt work. Good luck to you trying naturally, everything is worth a try thats for sure.

KAREN - so so sorry to hear your news, its such a cruel process when it dosnt work! - my DD and the fact that I really refuse to allow myself to waste more than a day grieving the process (refuse to let this take over my life!!) got me through, though this is my first negative cycle so easy for me to say I know!!! - My daughter is my will to carry on, and although my DH feels she is enough, it dosnt make the wanting for me any less! 

Ready - How are you doing? how did your appointment go.


----------



## leanne marie

Hi karen, i am so sorry to hear your bad news, take some time out and we will all be here when you feel up to coming back


----------



## Minkey

Big    to you Karen, so sorry to hear your news.

Minkey x


----------



## Edna

Karen,

  

So sorry that you got a BFN. I had such high hopes for you particularly as everything seemed to be so positive for you.

I really understand the need to take time out and spend some time with your special DD.

lol


Edna


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Karen- so sorry to read it is a BFN  was hoping would be another positive for the thread.

Ready- my birthday is tomorrow- didn't get much shopping spent more on Isabel as she is having photos taken tomorrow and can't decide what she should wear!

Sally- you sound very positive about the next cycle, got for it

Evening to everyone else will try pop back in a bit only just got home so running behind with Isabels tea etc! surprised she still wanting to eat she can get past it.  Ended up meetin up with DH's ex which was interesting especially as its out wedding Ann today


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Clare*, wow two celebrations in two days. Happy anniversary and happy birthday for tomorrow. I know that shopping experience very well. Evelyn gets rather spoilt by me. I'm sure Isabel will look lovely in whatever you put her in shes so pretty.

*Becca*, I think paracetamol would be OK as you can take that when pregnant. If in doubt talk to your clinic they will let you know. Those d/r headaches are horrible aren't they?

*Ready4*, its just a little bug so will hopefully be on good form tomorrow. Hope your appointment goes well.

*Sally*, ISIDA sounds really promising. I think that going abroad can be a really good choice. You certainly get more options and value for money. The standards are very high too.

*Kelsey*, welcome to H4AM. You are not being selfish wanting another baby we all do here. If we could conceive naturally then we wouldn't question it just have another baby. Its good to think your options through before diving back in.

Right lots to do as I'm off to Birmingham tomorrow to see a client. Will be interesting but probably very tiring.

lol

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

I think I've accomplised zero at work today.  I'm putting in an extra hour since I missed a bit with today's appointment..but guess what I'm doing. (ha ha)..

sallyo, sounds like things are really moving for you (with decisions) and you're moving forward optimistically.  I'm happy for you and what a wonderful idea to tie a trip in with it.  That's great that you've done your research and know where you and dh want to go.

want2be, it's almost funny because everyone that comes on to this thread starts off the same with feeling guilty with wanting another when we have a child already (me included).  So it's so common to feel like that, but we should NOT feel guilty as we deserve multiple kids just as anyone else.  Doesn't mean in the least bit that we're not grateful for what we have..and infact, it makes us want another even more.  Wishing you all the best in your icsi cycle.  When are you starting?

clare, I just noticed your ticker.  Duh..didn't need to ask when your birthday is.     Have a great day tomorrow.  What are you doing to celebrate?    I'm exactly the same with how when I go shopping for me, I come back with stuff for Evan.  I understand too wanting to find the perfect outfit for picture day. Evan's is this week too...and still trying to decide what to put him in.

Edna, glad Evenlyn's not too bad off.  Hope she's completely back to herself tomorrow.

So dh and I had the appointment today with our fertility doctor.  I was very nervous but she was very nice and patiently answered our questions.  She really doesn't know why it's not working for us as our embryos were great...at least from what they can see (and even better than with Evan).  This clinic doesn't do immune tests, but they do give the treatment meds.  We discussed a lot so I won't bore you all with the details, but basically she does have hope for us.  She's going to do testing on dh's sperm (since it was abnormal with our ivf and we converted to icsi).  Sadly, she wants us to take a 3 month break, which didn't surprise me (it's gonna be a long 3 months) and we've already booked an appointment with her early January.  She also mentioned that she'll do a uterine biopsy before the transfer again so that the tissue grows back to assist implantation.  She does have hope..but it's scary since she doesn't know why it's not working.

We also have a consulation appointment booked with another clinic Nov 1st. They're going to test dh's sperm on the day and I guess go over everything.  The appointment is a few hours so I'll probably take the day off.  Not sure if dh will will take the day off too, but he'll come to the appt.

I hate not actively doing anything, but I guess it's a good idea to give my body a rest and for us to decide which clinic to go with.  As mentioned, really don't want to have to switch but maybe this other one will have ideas..especially if they do the immune stuff.

Can't believe we started trying again this past March, and it'll probably be almost a year later that we start again (i.e. if we go with our current clinic and break until Jan)


----------



## Edna

Ready4,

I'm glad your appointment went so well and that you got some answers to your questions. I know you want to just carry on but a rest period will help your body recover and give you the best chance of success when you try again. It sounds like you won't be doing nothing in that period with the tests and your appointment with the other clinic.

Don't worry about work. I know I have off days but I always catch back and I'm sure you will too.

lol


Edna


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Morning flying visit need to be out of house about 9.
Want to be noticed it is also your birthday today Happy Birthday


----------



## Edna

Happy Birthday Kelsey.

Have either of our birthday girls got anything special planned?


Edna


----------



## ♡ C ♡

we jsut about to shoot out the door as the photographer at my work ( nursery nurse) so taking Isabel to have her's taken then going out for lunch with my parents


----------



## Edna

Enjoy your day Clare. Trust you've sorted out what Isabel is wearing for her photo shoot...


Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Edna, yeah you're right in that it's good to give my body a rest.  My doctor mentioned something about how I need to build up receptors again (or something like that...apparently being on estrogen for so long does something).  The wait will be hard.  Unfortunately you know what that's like.  When do you and your family go on your vacation?

clare, happy birthday again.  Hope you have a wonderful day!  Good luck with the photos.

karen, not sure if you're reading here, but just letting you know I'm' thinking of you and hope you're doing ok.

Trish, how are you doing?  You're also in my thoughts and hope things are ok.

I'm feeling a bit better with things.  Still uneasy since our doctor still doesn't know why it's not working (and she commented again she was shocked it didn't work based on our embryos).  I'm almost hoping they find something with dh's sperm that can be fixed so we'd have an answer.  Am glad dh came with yesterday as well as he was happy with the doctor's answers (he was really giving up on her and not thinking too highly).  So now I guess we're on the countdown for Nov 1st for the consultation with the other clinic and then not until the new year to start again (if we stay with our current clininc).

Last night I burst out giggling and couldn't stop, but wasn't laughing at anything.  These darn hormones.  I think my body is still adjusting to being on such high amounts and then stopping cold.  I'll pick up my birth control prescription tonight so maybe that'll bring things in line again.

Am enjoying a decaf coffee again today.  Haven't had it for awhile as I cut it out completely since our last fet.  Gonna still try and eat really healthy (I do generally but also have a sweet tooth) since I read in a magazine at our doctor's office that eggs take 3 months to grow to maturity.


----------



## Ashy

Hi girls

Ready4 - you sound positive.  Its awful not doing something "active" but at least your body will have a rest ready for the next cycle.

Clare - happy birthday, enjoy your day.

Kelsey - happy birthday.  Hope you have a good day too.

Karen - so sorry to hear your news.

Hi to anyone I've missed.

I'm slowly going mad on this 2ww!  Just got results of 21 day blood test - progesterone was 58, so looks like I ovulated.  Now question is BFP or BFN.  Don't feel any different to normal, so who knows.

I'm tempted to test on Day 26, as got BFP last time on day 26, but if its BFN will drive myself mad with the extra wait!

Oh help.

Ashy


----------



## ready4Family

Ashy, sending you lots of positive vibes.  It's so hard to decide whether to test early or not as the results could be incorrect and you'd be upset unnecessaryily.  Sending babydust your way.


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ladies 

Ready - Hi hun.  Howz things? Good to read that the ball has started rolling again for you, and in two different directions which is interesting. It will be good to see how things pan out for you over the coming months, with two consultants helping to make your dream come true again. I will of course be keeping an eye on you and your progress, praying that it happens for you both this time. I can understand how you feel having to wait and not actually doing/taking anything fertility wise, but at least you are able to unwind, relax, and enjoy your family and remember that every week you spend without drugs and stress its going to be better for you and your body.

Nothing to report this end. Still feeling exactly the same as I have been feeling for the past 8 weeks now.  It really gets me down sometimes especially as Im not much good to my son when I feel so dreadful. I try my best to be upbeat but more often than not I have to succumb to the sofa or my bed which does help. I just want to feel normal again. Please let it be soon. 

I had my Nuchal scan yesterday and both babies are low risk which is wonderful news. I am waiting for a letter from the consultant just to confirm it all in writing and to give me my risk figures. He mentioned 1:1000 possibly, so no worries there.  I bought a couple of bouncer chairs the other day.  Im slowly beginning to accept them, finally.  Sorry if that sounds mean, but its still such a huge shock and such a responsibility and daunting on my own. 

I dont post often, too poorly unfortunately, but I do read about you all regularly with huge interest. 

Take care everyone.


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Ready4*, I think a health kick is a great idea. It will make you feel that you're doing something positive towards getting pregnant. In some ways your doctors view is reassuring. It suggests you still have a really good chance.

*Trish*, great news that the Nuchal scans were low risk. I can understand how you are feeling twins is a shock and a huge responsibility but I'm sure you'll be fine.

*Ashy*, you must be so pleased to get a good result. At least you ovulated so there is a chance. The tww is miserable and just needs to be endured. Not too long till you test now.

Right I've got to go and pack. We're going away for the weekend which I'm really looking forward to. I'll be back on Monday to catch up with you all. In the meantime have a good weekend everyone.

lol

Edna


----------



## becca

EDNA- hope you have a great weekend away....see you back on here monday

SKIWIZARD-hey hun ..you poor thing i bet the sickness is double trouble as well.......it wont be long now till your bouncing back.... how are things with you now ?

R4F- hope your ok today hunnie 

no news really on me just slowly turning into  and def going  when i left work today i packed the mouse from my pc into my handbag and when i walked off i nearly ripped the pc out of the socket!!

not long till i can start the stimms 23rd if all goes to plan.

xx


----------



## Ashy

Hi everyone

Ready - hope you are ok?

Skiwizard - it must be very daunting knowing your going to have three little ones to look after, but three times the smiles and hugs.    Glad your scan went well.

Edna - you're right, the 2ww is miserable.  Enjoy your weekend away.

Becca - not long till you start your stimms now, the last month has passed so it'll be here before you know it.

I got a first response test earlier, you can test 4 days before af, but might try and wait till saturday or sunday.  I go from thinking one minute that its worked and then the next to thinking its not.  I don't know what to think now so am just existing till I can test!

Ashy


----------



## becca

got everything crossed for this weekend hunnie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Evening girls,

clare, how was your birthday?  What did you do to celebrate?

Trish, it's so sweet to read how you'll be keeping an eye on us.  Once a FF, always a FF.   You're right in that I will enjoy dh and Evan and we can concentrate on each other.  Guess my body too has been through a lot with the constant tx since March.  Sorry you're still feeling quite sick.  It must be so hard with your son to take care of.  Do you have help when you're not able to?  You're 3 months now, so it should be calming down for you.  I'll cross my fingers for you. Great news on your scan!  One more hurdle you can relax about.  How you doing with dh situation?  When you wrote last, you seemed relieved.  Still doing ok?  You've been in my thoughts with all the changes going on for you.  I'm glad that the thought of 2 is getting better for you. You don't sound mean at all...as can imagine how scary it is for you.  Just from your posts, I can tell what an amazing mom you are to your son, and I have no doubt you will be the same for your additional two.  Feel better, and write when you can.

Edna, you're right in that our doctor's comments are reassuing..but then again, she's always been optimistic.  I guess it's good that she hasn't identified a reason for it not (and never) working.  Have a fantastic weekend away.  I'm sure you can use it.  It this the vacation you were talking about, or do you have another one coming up?

becca, oops..your mouse story made me laugh.  It's something I would have done.    That's exciting that you're on the countdown to stimming.

Ashy, the 2WW is so hard trying to figure out if it's worked.  Sending you lots of positive vibes for the weekend.  Hope to hear good news.

Got mail from the clinic that we'll be seeing in November.  We have to fill out a form confirming that we'll be coming to the consulation.  It's interesting too since they have a questionaire for dh and I on nutritian. Have any of you discussed that with your clinics?  Our current one never asked about it, but it seems like it could be important information.  They also have this form to let us release our records and tests to them.  Not gonna sign it though since our current clinic doesn't know about our consulation and I don't want them to know unless we switch or unless they do tests and come up with valuable information.  Hope this new clinic doesn't push for it.  I do remember details of what happened in our past cycles so I can tell them most stuff (all except actual medicine dosages).

Hope everyone is doing well.  Glad tomorrow if Friday.  Feel like I'm just passing time, waiting for January.  At least the wait shouldn't be horrible as Nov and Dec is holiday time.


----------



## birthbaby

hi girls

so sorry bin awol 

well ive been a naughty girl real bad lass  yes
ive been testing the last 2 days and there ++++++++ was testing negative b4 that  testing with 25miu ones and they only took 1 min to cum up tday usually 3 mins but im still no further foward am i i dunt test till wed but the hospital said i can test monday  anyone else get a poss this early 9day past et andd 11 days past ec  
y o y do i do it 

r4f hope ya appoint ment goes well 

clare happy b day 

ashy hope u havent been naughty like me 

skiwizard hows things goin hunny ?

good luck on starting stimms becca

edna how are u chick?

sally,minky.leanne hope u all ok

nikki xx


----------



## alison123

Hi All, 

Edna - have a great weekend, are you going anywhere nice? sorry if you have said and I have missed it missed it. 

Birthbaby - Hi and congrats and your positive - the earliest I tested was 14 days after EC, but if you were getting a negative then a positive it indicates the HCG is out of your system, which should be by now anyway!! - so FANTASTIC news, and obviously a strong positive - mine that went to a negative stayed a weaker line really and never got dark! 

Ready - I find it really helps just making plans, having an appointment at a new clinic can only be a good thing, lets hope they do suggest things your other clinic haven't.

Ashy - Good luck - fingers crossed. 

Becca - that made me laugh!!! - packing your mouse away! down regging made me crazy this time!! like being pregnant again with the terrible concentration and short term memory!

Skiwizard - hoping your feel better soon, your son will forgive you when he has two siblings to play with - great news about the Nuchal. I would love twins, my husband is a twin and is close to his brother. 


Leanne - Minky - Hope your both ok. What have you been up to.

My AF arrived two days ago now and it put me in bed last night - my AF bought her AF and friends with her I'm sure!!! - so painful and heavy! - but feel like its getting rid of whatever it needs to which is good. 

Still planning on going to ISIDA at the moment, I have to say they have been so helpful and I joined a board on yahoo called conceiving abroad and most of the people there are with ISIDA - and they all seem to have had great experiences which is reassuring - looks like we will start in November.

Anyway - back to the grindstone! 

Sally


----------



## leanne marie

Congratulations birthbaby, i bet you are over the moon!

I am doing ok apart from the odd af type pain here and there, sickness seems to have gone for now anyway, still feeling really tired all the time, i was anemic when i was pregnant with bethany and i do tend to have trouble with low iron levels so maybe its that!!!  anyway sorry no personals today, i am abit busy and just poped on quick to see how you all are, my love to all of you, speak soon

leannexx


----------



## birthbaby

HIYA

I JUST HOPE IT STAYS A ++++++ AND DOESNT TURN INTO A NEG


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

birthbaby, love the dog picture!  Not sure about testing so early.  How many did you implant?  Could be a strong early reading if they both took. We got a dark line with Evan's pregnancy 3 days before and at first, all 3 took.  Sounds very promising for you. Congrats!

sallyo, how are you doing hun?  I'm with you in making plans and thinking ahead helps deal with negatives.  The only thing with the consulation with the other clinic is it can really confuse us.  Am hoping not to feel like we need to switch clinics (although dh said he's fine to stay with our current one for one more try). So sorry it's been a rough AF.  I normally have light ones, but also experience very heavy ones after tx (and more so with the failed ivf).  Hope it gets better for you real soon.  That's wonderful that you've been able to talk with others are this other clinic so you can learn about it and get a feel about it.  Great that you can start again soon.

leanne, glad the sickness is gone.  Can imagine it's tiring for you and it's harder to rest second time around as you still have a little one to look after.  Hope you're doing ok.  Post when you can.  It's great to hear how you're doing.


----------



## Ashy

CD 25

Ok, so I succumbed to the pressure of a first response test sat in the cupboard. .........



and its a very faint, but there,   

Can't believe we've been so lucky again.

Just hoping that it sticks and is still a BFP on test day.

DH at work, so I've just text him, but not planning on telling anyone yet.  Will wait till monday and test again and take things from there.

Ashy


----------



## ready4Family

Ashy, what amazing news!  You must be over the moon.  Congrats!


----------



## ♡ C ♡

sorry quick post as we away at the in laws for the weekend jsut snaking on as can't get teh wireless going so borrowing they comp.  wow another 2   hope everything goes well for you both


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

OH WOW!!!!! 

 Ashy & Birthbaby on your 

Love Martine xx


----------



## birthbaby

hi yes i bin naughty and did the hospital test and it cum up straight away     carnt belive it   took 5 goes for ellie and yet its worked 1st go after    hospital seems to think that cos i tested poss since day 7/8 that theres more than one      i have to do last test monday well u no what its like ile not stop testing for ages  

ashy well dun hunny   

thanx for the congrats girls means alot 

xx nikki xx


----------



## becca

hey nikki and ashy.............wahooooooooooooooooooooooo  go girls go.

congrats to you both...enjoy the next 9 months xx


----------



## Minkey

Ashy & Birthbaby - Congratulations        

2 more BFP's is wonderful!

Love to everyone else.

Minkey x


----------



## skiwizard

WELL DONE ASHY AND BIRTHBABY ON YOUR BFPs

     

Trish


----------



## JaneNewcastle

Nikki, just wanted to say a heartfelt



Marcus and me are over the moon for you.

Bug Hugs
Jane
xx


----------



## JaneNewcastle

Ashy, I don't know you but it seems rude not to congratulate you too!



Jane
xx


----------



## birthbaby

hi jane thanx for all ya advise and poss vibes true friend xx

and thank u all 

really hope theres more poss cuming soon off all of u 

nikki xx


----------



## Frankie B

Nicky just seen your post yey!!!!!!!!  

Congrats hun                So pleased for you!!!!!!!!!!!

Ashy same as JaneNewcastle congrats hun well done!!!!

Quick question to all on the thread are you able to join in if your trying for no 2 without treatment to start off with?  As you can see from my signature been trying for no 2 but had 5 neg cycles so far, have bad feeling endo has come back!  Hope I can join?  

xxx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Nikki im so pleased for you hunny i bet your on ​[fly][/fly]

Welcome to the H4AM board Frankie ​


----------



## becca

hello frankie
xx


----------



## ready4Family

birthbaby, wonderful news on your BFP.  I'm so happy for you!  May you have a wonderful 9 months!    

Fankie, of course you can join.  It's always lovely to meet new FFs.  I'm so sorry for your 5 failed attempts.  We've gone through 4 negatives this year so know how you feel.  Looking forward to getting to know you and going through this journey together.


----------



## becca

HELLO EVERYONE, WHAT A CRACKING DAY TODAY !!

well af arrived yesterday omg  how heavy and painful....... is this normal i wasnt like this on my last go..... and im turning into some crazy woman ..........im soooo snappy !! 

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

becca, hormones, hormones, hormones!  They can do crazy things to us!  Sorry your AF is so heavy and crampy.  Hope it's your last one in long time!  You start the stims nextweek right?


----------



## ♡ C ♡

frankie welcome,  I am TTC no2 but not having treatment for a while at least hoping for a natural really.

Sorry not been around been at the in laws and now Isabel has her 2nd stomach bug in a month!!  don;t know what to do for the best for her


----------



## alison123

Hi Everyone, 

Hope everyone is well. 

Hi Becca - just had AF from hell too - hope it passes quickly. 

Ready - how are you??

Nicky - Ahsy - congratulations - KEEP THE BFPS coming - gives us all hope. How are you both feeling??

Frankie B - Hi and Welcome. 

Edna - How are you?? how was your weekend? 

Leanne - How are you feeling now? 

Well, I did say I change my mind with the wind, and whilst I was set on going to ISIDA for my next treatment we are now off to Norway on Thursday for a consultation at SCANHEALTH. The reason really is that I have read great reviews on both and whilst treatment at ISIDA is cheaper at 1600 Euro versus £1600 at Scanhealth, the flights to Isida are £270 a person versus £14 to Norway!! it seemed to a lot to invest in a consultation when we wernt sure!!

The clinic have a great rate with a 5* hotel so if nothing else its a much needed weekend away for DH and me!!


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

How is everyone?  It's been quiet over here.

sallyo, doing ok thanks.  Sounds like you're keeping your options open and really doing your research.  Tx is so expensive that adding fights and hotels ontop of it, can really add up.  The fact that you read good reviews on the closer one sounds very promising.  Good luck on Thurs.  Let us know how it goes and what you think.  Time with dh is so important...espeically with all the added stress.

Edna, how was your weekend away?

becca, hope you're feeling better today.

birthbaby, did you have your formal test today?  Has it sunk in yet?

Ashy, have you tested again?

Things are ok here, although I've been having issues with my stomach again (had stomach surgery years ago as a teen, and it sometimes gives me trouble). Luckily my gastrointerologist had a cancellation for tomorrow so could squeeze me in.  Been missing so much work with tx, tx follow up last week, and now this..but I need to go as I'm in lots of pain.  While I'm there though, I'm going to mention the issues we had with our ivf since I think it's related to the surgery and see what he says.

Not much else doing.  Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## becca

hey r4f- what was wrong with your stomach ? i hope your ok though xx


----------



## birthbaby

hiya

well its a defo bfp   and they reckon cos ive tested poss since da 7 et 9 ec that they mabye more than one     

r4f it hasnt sunk in yet   as it took so many goes for ellie i didnt think it would work straight away   

hope your belly gets better soon  


how are u all doing?

nikki xx


----------



## Ashy

Just a quick one from me.

Yes I did test again today and the line is def darker!

Got to take a urine sample to the doctors tomorrow morning and then once they get that back and confirm it I have to make an appointment with the midwife!

I feel fine and don't actually "feel" pregnant!  I've been a bit off over the weekend with a cold and flu type virus that has made me ache all over but I feel fine now.

Can't belive I'm going to be a mum again and that we've been so lucky.

Ashy


----------



## Ashy

PS Nicki - congratulations, when will you be due?

Ashy


----------



## birthbaby

hi

ashy hope ya well   i havent got a clue yet   i havent even thought about that yet cause it aint sunk in   

my tests are also really dark  

xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

wow Birthbaby maybe more than 1!!

Ashy Congratulations when will you be due


----------



## Frankie B

Hiya thank you all for your warm welcomes!

Clare I hope your dd stomach bug is better.

Birthbaby and ashy here's to the other 8 months  

Ready 4 I hope your stomach is feeling better.

Sally that makes sense good luck for Thursday  

Becca I hope AF is better now.

Hiya anyone i've missed.

Everything is ok here, lurked around the opk at the shops today thinking should I? shouldn't I? decided against it as I could feel myself slipping into that obsessive way of thinking but I'm really trying hard not too I don't want to look back over the yrs when dd is little and just see one big haze of ttc again.  I actually do feel stronger this time round though    Does anyone else feel like that?

Anyways take care!

xxx


----------



## birthbaby

hi

well i started to spot watery pinky reddy brown last nite it hasnt cum out yet just that one time whe n when i wiped   thing is no matter witch pregnancy test i do 25 miu or 50 they are so strong possitives the ones tday are even stronger  hopfully its implantation  

ile keep u posted 

nikki xx


----------



## birthbaby

update phoned the hospital and they said its nothin to worry about  

nikki x


----------



## Hopeful emma

Hello Everyone,

I used to post here quite often (hello ready4). i used to be stressedem but i thought that was a bit negative so i am hopeful emma now!

I stopped posting for a bit as my second ivf cycle didnt work as i was just down in the dumps. i was starting to think that baby No2 may not be for me.

I still think that as I am realistic about my age, but it doesnt feel like the end of the world anymore. i am very lucky with my life and i still will be lucky if i only have my boy. I would really love another baby though!

I am about to start a mild ivf cycle at the creat clininc. they have been in the news a lot for offering natural ivf. I had a scan which looked at my antral follicles and there are a few bubbling around so my consultant says she feels optimistic. I havent heard anyone say that to me for ages!

Its lovely to see a few pregnancys on here, really makes me smile. congratulations to you all. 

may i join in now and then?

em x


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

becca, think my stomach issues are related to surgery I had years ago. Only hope the ivf didn't aggrevate it.  I did have issues back then, although that was back in july.  I see my doctor today so will find out.

birthbaby, can imagine how worried you are about the spotting.  Sounds ok though since it's not bright red like AF.  And your test proves it as well.  Hope you're feeling less worried with your clinc's confirmation as well.

Ashy, wonderful news hun. Sounds like a definite pregnancy!  

Frankie, thanks for the wishes.  I know what you mean 100% by not wanting to look back on your DD's years and the tx stands out.  I find that so hard as I find that I keep wanting time to pass so we can move forward (whatever step we're at), but then realize I don't want to wish Evan's childhood away.  

hopeful emma, like the name change!    Nice to see you again.  I'm so sorry about your last negative.  We went through that together and I know how you feel. And also know how you feel about being so grateful for you boy, but yet wanting another one.  It's funny...I'm in Canada, but our clinic is called "Create" as well.  You're in the UK, right? For a natural ivf, does that mean you don't get the stimming meds but they still do ec and et?  Wishing you loads of luck and may this be your cycle. Looking forward getting to know you again.


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

I havent posted for ages.......but its nioce to come back and see some familiar names, hi to ready4 (hope your stomach is ok?, becca, leanne and em(also like the name change!)

I had my final ever FET done last thurs, 2embies transferred, both looked good quality, but then I was really poorly over the weekend with acute sinusitus have had to go on antibiotics but the Dr said it was more risky not to go on them as I was getting high temperatures. Anyway starting to feel a bit better now anyway, although I have had some bleeding today, hoping and praying it is implantation bleeding will have to see if it carries on.
It all feels like a lot of pressure because I know its the last txt we will ever to, so if its a BFN thats it, but I am trying to maintain a PMA, but thought I could do with some extra support from you ff girls plus I will need someone to keep me away from those evil pee sticks next week!!!!

Sorry its a me me me post to start with, I will def try to catch up with who everybody is!

Thanks for reading my post

LOL
Kate


----------



## Edna

*Nikki,

CONGRATULATIONS

Just catching up on the thread and read your news. How fantastic, you must be so excited.

Hope you are well.

Edna*


----------



## Edna

*Ashy,

CONGRATULATIONS

Another BFP while I'm away I must go away more often.

Take care.

Edna*


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

We had a fantastic long weekend away. Neil and Evelyn in Kent with her Granny and me in Edinburgh with my old friends. Felt a bit odd staying out late and sleeping in.

*Kate*, poor you it sounds like you've had a really rough time. I'm hoping this works out for you. If those embies are meant to be then it won't matter that you had to have antibiotics. Sending you lots of positive vibes.

*Ready4*, hope you are feeling better today. How did your appointment go? If you need time off then take it, you're not going to be much use to them if you're not well and you need to get fit for your next txt. Also I'm sure you've used up lots of holiday time for txt too.

*Em*, good name and I like the PMA. It may not make any difference to success or failure but it helps with your sanity. Its lovely to have you on the thread. Mild IVF sounds interesting and hopefully you won't have so many side effects as the drug doses will be lower.

*Frankie*, I think that as the title of the thread is hoping for another miracle it isn't exclusive to those doing txt at present although a lot are. We have in betweenies (like me) and even pregnant ladies so ttc naturally you also fit in. I feel that I want another baby very strongly too. We know how great it is and also want a sibling for our LO.

*Sally*, wow certainly all change with you but I like your logic. I hope your consultation goes well and you enjoy your weekend away. Norway is a great place to visit.

*Clare*, poor Isabel. Evelyn has had lots of stomach bugs too. I don't think theres much you can do other than make sure they drink lots and lots of cuddles. I did read that an injection is being developed which should help but no doubt thats years off. Hope shes feeling better now.

*Becca*, sorry to read that you are feeling so rotton. As ready4 says hormones are hell. A good AF before txt though is a good thing clearing out all that old lining in preparation for nice new lining ready for your embies to snuggle into.

*Trish* and *Minkey*, hope you are both well and your pregnancies are progressing well.

Hi to everyone else.

Right, got to unpack and get on with the washing.

lol

Edna


----------



## becca

hello kate...good to see you back....wow did you do all the meds for the fet alone (dont recall you posting) im wishing you all the luck in the world.
lets hope your having implatation bleed.

stay with us now...we are all holding your hand !!

hello toy everyone else........so tired tonight so not going to do personals.  sorry !!

still got af from hell and still got painful af pains......hope cramps are normal when dr. 

night night xx


----------



## ready4Family

kate, wonderful to see you hun!  Great news that you had 2 great embies put back in last week.  We've often thought about how long we're going to continue so know how you feel.  So sorry you were feeling so awful on the weekend.  Poor you with the timing.  The embies are well protected so they won't be affected...and glad you're feeling better.  I'll be crossing my fingers and toes for you, that this is the one.  We're all here when you need us.

Edna, luckily my boss was ok wtih me leaving a few hours early from work for our appointment, so I didn't kill any vacation.  I mentioned I was having stomach issues and my doctor could fit me in so he wouldn't hesitate giving me the time off.  Glad you had such a wonderful long weekend.  Must have been so much fun away with your friends.  It's so wonderful to do that once inwhile.

becca, poor you still with the awful af.  Just keep reminding yourself that it's all for a good cause and hopefully the last one in awhile.

I went to the doctor today.  I'm actually soooo sore now that my doctor didn't even examine me (since it would be internal and might irritate me more).  Based on my symptoms though he's prescribed meds so hopefully that'll fix the issue.  I've been feeling pretty lousy so am looking for some relief.  I guess in a way it's good we're taking a break now from tx as not sure how the meds would coincide with fertility meds.  I have to say that this is the nicest doctor in the world.  He was my doctor when I was 15 and still remembers me (and I don't go often now..just when I have issues).  I was telling him about our failed attempts this year (esp since I had stomach issues with our ivf) and actually started tearing up with the fact that it's not working.  Felt silly too since he said how strong I am inside for everythign I've been though (had abdominal surgeries as a teen and all this), and yet here I am on the verge of tears.


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

thanks for the welcome back!!! Also huge congratulations to the girls who have recently got BFPs its nice to log back on and see some good news.

ready4: sorry top hear that you are feeling so sore and lousy but glad that your doc was able to give you some meds hope they help soon. Your right that its good that you are taking a break from txt right now as at least you dont have to worry at the minute about whether the meds will affect txt drugs or embies etc 

becca-no I didnt post while I was on my meds I really tried to keep it as low key as possible and almost pretend I wasnt really doing it so thought not posting would help....not sure it worked but hey ho!!!! Now I am in the insanity of the 2ww I def need to post!!!!! Hope you af improves soon are you dr at the moment then?? I had a horrendous period on this dr, terrible cramps and v.heavy!

edna-thanks for the positive vibes, nice to hear that you had a good weekend away, I certainly cant remember what sleeping late feels like can you describe it to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well my bleeding has increased today, slight af cramps but nothing like my usual af pains, phoned the clinic but to be honest they were not very sympathetic or helpful, said to just carry on with all drugs until test day even if it turns into a full blown af but if want to stop drugs thats up to me!!!!!!! Its just so hard to know what to do isnt it when you've got no idea whats going on in your body, I hate the idea of taking drugs for no reason but dont want to stop just in case, its really thrown me as in my other 6 txts I've never had bleeding this early in a 2ww, I've only ever had it in the second week, any thoughts or comments would be very welcome.

Anyway, enough of my moaning, hope you are all having a good day

LOL
Kate


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

All

R4F Hope your feeling better 

Nothing much from me I'm on cd38 today and haven't got a af cramp insight  so I'm guessing that she is in hiding again  not long till my appointment now so hopefully will get the results of all my bloods and start tx again 

 to everyone else and sorry for the lack of personals just now but hopefully will try and catch up later  

Love Martine xx


----------



## Frankie B

Hi all, gosh you are all so good at updating here I must log on more often  

Hi Martine when is the appointment, I hope it goes well!

Ready 4 I hope the meds work soon for you!

Becca I hope af gets better soon!

Edna thank you for your welcome, I'm glad you had a good weekend away!

Hopeful Emma, I hope it all goes ok, keep us posted,

Nikki don't worry about the bleeding hun, it sounds like what I had with beth and everything was fine  

Kate, everyone else  

Everything ok here, although b seems not to be her usual self today very tired and clingy, I hope she is ok!  Cd7 so nothing to report, gosh that felt strange putting that, I have been counting the days in my head over the last few months, feels really official!  

Anyway hope you are all ok!

xxxx


----------



## Edna

Hello everyone,

Well I'm a bit more organised tonight so can relax a bit rather than dashing around doing things.

*Frankie*, I hope your B is OK too, maybe just a little tired. I know Evelyn gets clingy when shes tired.

*Martine*, sorry to see that you are in the middle of another epic cycle that must really get you down. When are you going back to the clinic.

*Kate*, sleeping in is nice. I particularly liked waking up in my own time rather than to someone else's timetable. That said I did miss Evelyn and it is so cute when I hear her saying shouting "CUDDLE" or "I WAKE" in the mornings.

*Ready4*, yes it was a special weekend. My friends are lovely women and I love them like sisters. We haven't had time together without husbands or children since Jess had her son eight and a half years ago and it was so nice to have this opportunity. Your boss sounds like he is a star. I hope that the meds sort your stomach out. It sounds quite horrendous

*Becca*, hope you had a good nights sleep and feel better today.

Catch up with you soon.

Edna


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Hi girls, hows everyone doing? sorry I havent been on in ages, ive been working loads! (no excuse I know!) Well Im still sniffling away, finding it realy hard to remember at the mo! have to set alarms everywhere hehe, Go to the drs tomorrow for a blood test to see my oestrogen levels are ok, I start stims next wednesday, (31st) I did a trial lastnight injecting (with just the liquid) as my nurse said I could,  last time I used the auto injector, this time I want to try manually! and to my amazement it was fine! did it in the front thigh, my leg was realy aching after! dont know why.  anyway so atleast I know its not that bad 

Anyone else stimming around the same time as me?

Will keep up this time as Ive got a few days off 

Love Viks xx


----------



## aweeze

Hello! 

Just popping in to say that I'm sorry that the list is out of date at the mo. I will work on it next week when I am back online properly. 

Trish - I have updated youe EDD as per your PM. 

Lou
XX


----------



## ready4Family

Hi everyone,

kate, don't you hate it when clinics seem uncaring?  They must be able to imagine your worry with the bleeding in the 2WW.  It sounds hopeful though since it's not what you normally  feel. Some women even get cramps during the 2WW.  I find it so ironic that how Af symptoms are so similar to implantation happening.  Hang in there.  I do hope they are good signs for you.

Martine, bet you're anxious to start tx.  It's always when we want af that it doesn't come.

Frankie, how's your daughter feeling?  Hope she didn't come down with anything as you were suspecting.

Edna, oh my gosh, it's been 8 years since you had a girl weekend?  Can imagine how wonderful it was to be together.  Yeah..luckily my work is pretty good when it comes to health issues.  (It's just hard with tx since I don't give them any details of what's happening)

QueenVic, nice to see you back.  You updated your DD's photo didn't you?  Sweet looking girl.  I know what you mean about needing alarms to remember to take your meds.  That's great that stimming isn't so far away.  Neat that you could do a trial run to prepare yourself.  How's your leg today?  Maybe you hit a muscle?

aweeze, thanks for updating the list when you get a chance.  It changes so quickly I imagine it's hard to keep up.  Just noticed your signature that you've had your little boy!  Congrats!!!

Not much doing here.  Had a bad night with my stomach issue and was up from 2am - 5am (even went on the computer which I never do).  I'll get in touch wtih my doctor again if it doesn't calm down.  This morning does seem a bit better though so hopefully it's just taking a bit for the meds to kick in.

Our consulation with the other clinic is 2 weeks today so am anxious for that.  At least I'll feel like we're doing something in prep for our next tx.  Hopefully it won't confuse us of what to do.

Dh and I had our first counselling appt last night.  It went ok although I started crying whenever we talked about our failed tx.  (We're mostly talking about dealing with stress in general, but we did mention the recent stress of tx and how we're so different in handling it)


----------



## Hopeful emma

Hello All,

Hi Queen Vic, I remember your name from when i used to post here in the spring of this year. I am going to start stimming maybe a couple of days after you, altough I'm not down regging so no sniffing for me. Its a good idea to set the alarm, i always do that on my mobile. I think its quite usual for your leg to ache a little bit, I guess its a lot of fluid in there.

Hey Frankie B, sorry for being dim but what is Cd and opk, i sure i should really know but i dont sorry!

Hello Kate12, hows things going today? I hope things have settled and you are pampering yourself right now! Clinics have such great potentila for making this difficult time easier for us, but to be honest the majority of them have forgotten that and just deal with the medical and treat us a bit like numbers. But we are here for you!

Hey Ready4, I hope you are getting the relief you needed and your tummy is now not feeling too sore. I think a big part of being strong is crying when we need to, it's important to feel our emotions when we feel them. and no one can understand what we go through unless they have been there themselves. Its an immesmlty emotional thing as well as putting stress on our bodies. i think, in the main, we all cope very well. You are strong Ready. xx

Are you down regging becca?

Edna, your weekend away sounds fab, i must do that again this cycle as it really gives me a boost and gets me more in touch with my dp, its too easy to ignore each other most of the time as we rush a round on our busy lives.

Nikki and Ashy, thats really amazing. congratulations!

I had an ivf induction at the Create clinic (In wimbledon, south London, not canada unfortunately!) today. it was a bit like teaching granma to suck eggs, but at least they do it. (extra £100 though!) So I am going for mild cycle, not totally natural as i orginally anticipated. I will have a mild dose of FSH and no down regging. the thinking behind this is that if you down regg old ovaries and a bad responder like mee they need a much bigger boost to turn them on again and it doesnt always work. which kind of makes sense to me. i will be starting soon, but i am in denial really. if i could draw an image of how i feel about doing another cycle my head and shoulders would be drooped and my feet dragging bas i reluctantly start on this rollercoaster again!

have a lovely evening

em x


----------



## becca

HEY EM AND VIC. I START MY STIMS TUESDAY SO LOOKS LIKE WE ARE ALL CYCLE BUDDIES.

KATE  HOWS YOU HUNNIE ?

R4F YOU POOR THING HAVE THEY FOUND OUT WHATS WRONG WITH YOUR TUMMY ?

HELLO EDNA

STILL GOT AF..HOW LONG DOES IT LAST  WILL BE 7 DAYS TOMORROW XX


----------



## Frankie B

Hiya Hope you are all ok?

Em sorry to confuse I meant cycle day and ovulation predictor kit, sending you   for the IVF cycle

Becca and Vic also sending you   

R4F beth seems loads better today, so I'm hoping it was just a off day.  I hope the meds are making you feel better.   for your counseling session.

Edna I think you were right, think she was just tired. 

Lou congrats on the birth!

Not much happening here, took beth to mother and toddler and she supprised me on how much she enjoys those little cars which they sit in.  It really amused me as she was steering with one hand and beeping the horn  

xxx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Frankie b- your dd looks gorgeous in your little photo, my ds can always make me laugh, he's got a wicked little sense of humour developing, they are such characters aren't they!!!!

becca-7days and counting hope AF packs her bags soon!!!!!!

em-mild ivf sounds very interesting and I can understand the logic of not dr if you are a poor responder to stimms, lets hope it means less side effects for you as well!!

ready4-sorry to hear your stomach is still giving you problems hope it settles down soon. Glad to hear your counselling session went ok how did you manage to get your dh there, I had counselling all through our 1st 5 txts until I got pg but I could never persuade my dh to go to any of the sessions!! I hope you find the sessions helpful.

edna-yes I def need to reacquaint myself with the feeling of sleeping in, although like you said it is lovely hearing ds shout "Mummy wake up" in the mornings!!!!

Well sorry to say no good news here I'm afraid, after I last posted the bleeding increased dramatically, I mean I've never experienced anything like it!!!! I have heavy periods due to endo but this is 10 times worse!!! It really frightened me so I called the clinic and they spoke to the consultant and called me back, but all they could offer was "its probably the start of your period but carry on with the drugs just in case but dont get your hopes up"
I just feel really confused I have never bled this early in the 2ww it wasnt even a wk post transfer and even when my period has started before test date its only been very light until I've stopped all the drugs....so how come this time is so different?!!!!!!!!!!!! Unfortunately I don't think anyone (ie at the clinic) is going to be able to give me any answers about it!!!! Anyway I really dont want to carry on with the meds but will for a few days but if I carry on bleeding like this I will then stop them. Is all just so hard particularly when you know its your last ever try!!!!!!   

Thanks for listening again

LOL
Kate


----------



## becca

kate you poor thing, when did you have et ? i know its not the thing to do...but could you do a test early   . i so hope there is something positive to come out of this.....is the bleeding red still ?
xx


----------



## Edna

Kate,

  

Sorry to read your post. I know some ladies do have quite extensive bleeding early on and still go onto to have a BFP. It must be very depressing though. I'm really hoping its not over for you, its certainly worth carrying on with the meds.

love


Edna


----------



## Edna

Evening everyone,

*Becca*, 7 days bleeding no wonder you're feeling rubbish you are probably low on Iron. Hope it finishes soon.

*Frankie*, Evelyn is obsessed with cars too. Loves little toys, the sit in ones and in car parks will point out cars. It can take some time to get into Salisbury's! Glad Beth had a good time at your group.

*Em*, as you say at least your clinic is keen on making sure everyone knows the basics, even if you've heard it before. Sorry that you can't go for a natural cycle but mild IVF sounds pretty good even and will hopefully give you the best chance of success. I understand the feeling down I do too but I try to focus on the positive and it helps me.

*Ready4*, yes it has been a while since our last girly time together but between us we've had one baby after another which has made getting away difficult. We'll have to do it again soon. Glad your counselling session went OK. Can be hard work examining feelings and not comfortable but well worth sticking with. Hope your stomach is feeling better today.

*Aweeze*, love the photo of your little man. Ellis looks like he is sleeping so peacefully. You must be very proud of him.

*QueenVic*, I need reminders too I'm just so scatty particularly when I'm taking hormones. Fingers crossed for good results from your bloods tomorrow.

No news from us just very busy with everything and getting ready for our holidays.

Catch up with you all soon.

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Yah, it's Friday!

Homeful emma, thanks for your words.  It's funny because you're the 3rd one to call me strong in a few days and yet I've always felt quite the opposite as i don't hold in my tears well.  You're right in that others don't understand what we're going through unless they've walked in our shoes.  Funny how our clinics have the same name. Then again "create" is an apporpriate one. Sorry you're not able to go for a natrual ivf, but sounds like your clinic is doing what's best.  Interesting about the downregging info.  I don't even know if my clinic ever does downregging.  I just take the pill prior to a cycle to calm things down and to be sure there are no cycts, but never take the sniffing meds like you all talk about.  That's exciting that you'll be starting.  It's scary getting back on that rollercoaster again, isn't it?

becca, only a few more days for you until you start.  Very exciting!  Poor you.  Didn't realize that you've had AF for so long.  Have the symptoms eased up at all at least?  As for my stomach, I had colitis as a teen and had surgery for it.  My stomach is mostly good, but sometimes does act up.  I'm on meds that hopefully will clear it up soon.

Frankie, am happy to hear that your daughter is doing better and back to herself.  You never know what they're going to come down with next.  Must have been so fun to watch bethany in the car.  So cute!

kate, it's funny what you say about the counselling since it's me that didn't want to go.  Dh basically said that he would leave me if I didn't. We have a good marriage when things are good and I love him so althogh I'm not one for therapy, my stubborness of not going isn't worth breaking up a marriage.  I think it will help though learning to be there for each other and just understand each other.  We're so different in our views that it's hard.  Did you find the therapy helpful? Oh kate, my heart just drops reading your post...especially since this is your last go.  I guess medically it's too early for the clinic to test or check anything so all they can say is to carry on with the meds in case it's not AF.  Wish I had answers or the right words to say.  Life is so unfair as we all understand the desire to have another.  I will still pray for you that it is not AF and you still get that BFP.

Edna, when life changes (i.e. having kids) it makes it hard to do things like you used to, doesn't it?  I'm sure your weekend was well worth the wait..and hopefully your next one won't be as long.  Hope you had lots of laughs.  I know after seeing my girlfriends, my cheeks are so sore afterwards from the constant giggles.  When are your holidays?  Where are you going?  Good times for you now with stuff to look forward to (vacation and then starting tx).

My stomach is still not great, but I think the meds are starting to work.  We have a wedding on Sunday so do hope it's doing better so can go back to normal food.  My stomach is also bloated and my dress is tight.  Hate looking pregnant when I am not..but trying...it just rubs it in.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## becca

morning girls,

hope everyone is ok..been quiet on here the last few days.

well still bleeding grrrrrrraaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh   
9 days now!!!!!
im going back to the hossie on tuesday to hopefully start my stimms .

r4f- hows you hunnie hows the belly ? hope you have a nice time at the wedding.

edna- have you packed yet when do you go ?

kate- i hope the your ok and the bleeding eased ...i so hope it wasnt  

anyone else ......hope your all having a good weekend 
xx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Very quiet on here...hope that means you have all had a very busy and enjoyable weekend.

*Becca*, not packing...yet. But I am washing and writing lists. We fly a week on Monday so only 8 days. Sorry to hear that you are still bleeding. Not much fun. Hope it finishes.

*Ready4*, hope you enjoyed the wedding today and that your stomach has settled down so you can enjoy normal food. We're off to Lanzarote on holiday. I'm looking forward to it. We've hired a villa in a fishing village with a pool and I'm hoping for some sun and family time.

Hope everyone is well.

lol

Edna


----------



## becca

IT IS QUIET ENDA !!

can i ask did anyone else bleed for this long on dr ...im getting concerned now as i have only 2 days till baseline scan !

xx


----------



## leanne marie

Hi, I Just wanted to let you know that we have been for our scan this morning and everything is ok  one baby with a very healthy heartbeat, we are over the moon! 

I have been up since 4am this morning coz i was so worried i couldnt sleep, i cried when i saw our little bean, it was amazing!   i am 7weeks today!!


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

How was everyone's weekend?

becca, oh my gosh, poor you with the such awfuly long af.  Good luck for Tuesday.  I've never done the downregging thing (have just been on the pill for a month prior to a cycle) so not sure about your question. I'm sure everything will be fine though.  Bet you're anxious to start.  I'm feeling a lot better thanks.

Edna, your holiday sounds so lovely.  Is this the first time you've taken Evelyn away somewhere on vacation? I'm trying to rememer if you've mentioned a family holiday before.

leanne, wonderful news hun.  Must have been so exciting having the scan.  Do you have an official due date?

Not much doing here.  Dh and I had a wedding last night so it was a nice evening.  I'm feeling a lot better too so could eat most of the meal.  There was a girl 8 months pregnant at our table, but I was ok.  Had it been a few weeks ago, I probably would have broken down and had a hard time sitting there.


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

becca-yes I have bled for that long on dr and have sometimes still been bleeding when gone for baseline scan, didnt seem to cause a problem. Good luck for your scan hope you can start your stimms.

Leanne-lovely news about your scan am really pleased for you, have you got a EDD?

Edna-when are you going to Lanzarote? Hope you have a fantastic time, I'm thinking about trying to book something for early next year, could really do with some time in the sunshine!!!!!

Ready4-glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better. Yes-I found counselling very helpful it made me look at situations and my feelings differently, mind you I think I could probably do with some more now!!! I really hope it works for you and your dh.

Well things plodding on here, I feel like I am in a complete no mans land!!!!! The bleeding has near enough stopped now apart from a bit of spotting, but It was extremely heavy for 4days and I cant believe that any embie could have survived that, but I decided to carry on the drugs until friday (test day) as I feel like I owe it to myself as its the last go to see it through until the end. But this has left me feeling very stressed as I suppose I want to start the "letting go" process and cry etc but dont feel I can really accept things are over until i do that test and stop the drugs!!!!!!!!! Its very confusing!!!!!!! 

Anyway, I am having a peaceful day today as my parents have got ds for the day so I am trying to do all those little jobs that I can never get done with a 2yr old around!!!!!

LOL
Kate


----------



## CK78

Hi all

I dont know if you remember me!  I was called clare25 but changed it as sadly i am getting further and further away from being 25!  I stopped posting after our negative fet in june but i am delighted to be back with better news - we got a BFP from icsi this month!  Really feels weird to write that as i am scared to let myself believe its true in case its not or something goes wrong - i know thats silly adn i should just enjoy it but i just am in shock i think!

Becca - me too - i bled for over a week this time, i would have thought it could be a good thing as your lining will be nice and thin and ready for stimms - good luck tomorrow hun!  We cycled together in may didnt we?

Kate - Hang on in there,  its horrible not knowing isnt it.  I had really heavy bleeding with finley and unfortunatley it was the 2nd embryo but finley hung on in there.  Sending you loads of     for fri.

R4F - glad you felt better enough to go the the wedding,  it must have been so tough for you to have to sit with the pregnant lady, well done for being so brave,  not long til your appointment at the other clinic now,  hope they come up with some answers for you.

Hi to everyone else, chat soon.

CK78
XX


----------



## becca

hello Claire ,i remember you and yes we did cycle together, welcome back and a massive congrats in hearing your wonderful news !! good luck on your scan when will it be ?

Kate...try and hang in there hunnie...Claire's comment will give you some hope!

r4f...glad you had a good time and your tummy is easing !

Edna.... count down for you now isn't it .


as for we well its been a   c**p day for me....woke up with really bad pulling pains in my lady bits (similar to what i had a few weeks ago)..well called my clinic they said it wasn't anything to do with ivf and advised i saw my GP!! so off i went in tears panicking on what the outcome will be i wondered if it was a prolaps and felt like my insides were falling out (tmi sorry ).....Dr did a internal and noticed my cervix was inflamed and very red and my bladder felt swollen.....so on strong antibiotics for a bladder infection...weird as haven't had any pain when weeing!! just this constant dragging feeling
so there was me thinking my tmt would be ended..so when i got back the clinic said it was fine and the drug wouldn't interfere with the stims...which is suppose to be starting tomorrow....the nurse said you have 2 weeks to get this sorted...so im just going to rest rest rest now.........im so trying not to rule this tmt out...as im not having a good start !! 

sorry its a me post


----------



## ready4Family

kate, thanks for the note about counselling. Glad it helped you and dh.  Can't imagine what you've been going through the past few days, but you never know.  It may not be AF as some women do bleed.  I'm still crossing my fingers for you. Know what you mean about it being hard (if not impossible) to get things done with a 2 year old around.  Glad your parents can help out.

ck78, welcome back.  What amazing news!  It's always so nice to hear of a BFP from FFs and encouraging for the rest of us.  How far along are you and are you feeling?  

becca, i'm so sorry for your bad day and the scare you had.  Am happy for you that the antibiotics are fine.  Bet your'e relieved.  It's funny how when in tx our first worry with any other health issue is if it will affect our tx (I had the same worry with my stomach issue).  I'm sure the antibiotics will work quickly and you'll be all fine for you cycle.  I know though, it's easy to worry.


----------



## leanne marie

hi sorry i was so excited earlier i forgot to mention my edd its the 9thjune


----------



## Edna

Claire,

I remember you and your lovely son. Great to have you back and with such happy news. Many, many congratulations on your BFP    .

Hoping all is going well with your pregnancy and that you have a happy and healthy 9 months.

When is your scan?


Edna


----------



## Frankie B

Hiya all hope you are all ok?

Leanne Marie congratulations glad the scan went ok.

CK 78 congratulations on your bfp

Becca sorry you had a bad day, hope you feel better soon!

Kate 12 glad the bleeding has now stopped.

ready4 and Edna hello hope you are both ok today.   everyone!

We are all ok, beth has had a bad chest over the last few days, which I think is why she was so quiet last week, and had news today that dh's job may not be safe, so may have to put ttc on hold   I have faith things will work out ok hopefully, may just be a rocky few months.  Hey Ho!!!  

Anyways take care all!

xxx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope you are all well.

*Becca*, that does not sound good, but at least you have time to get over it. I'd also get your iron levels checked with all that bleeding you could easily get anaemia which wouldn't help. Good that you can carry on with your cycle. Yes we are on a countdown just waiting for my next AF to book a cycle.

*Leanne*, fantastic news. So pleased that your scan went well and that your bean has a good strong heartbeat. Not surprising that you are tearful and excited I would be too.

*Ready4*, I'm glad that the wedding went well and your stomach is feeling better. We've taken Evelyn away before but not flown with her before so I am nervous about that. I'm sure we'll be OK though I'm busy making lists to try to avoid forgetting anything.

*Kate*, I'm glad that the bleeding has stopped. I've got everything crossed for you   . I can understand that no mans land feeling its horrible.

*Frankie*, hoping that your DHs job isn't insecure for long. I hate uncertainty its so unsettling when these situations arise.

Right catch up with you all later.

lol

Edna


----------



## Minkey

Leanne,

Fab news on your scan & great to have an EDD.

I hope everyone else is doing well - I am fine, still suffering with the sickness but it is more under control now.  We are also in the process of moving which is proving to be very stressful as we have exchanged on our house & have to be out on the 9th Nov but have no new house yet!  WE are going to move in with my parents for a few months until hopefully something comes up - not sure how that will be  

Sorry this is short,

Minkey x


----------



## CK78

Hiya everyone

Minkey - shame you are still feeling sick, glad at least not as bad.  Wow moving house as well!  Its all going on for you at the moment, Hope you get sorted and stettled again soon.

Edna - hiya, thanks for the congrats!  Just over 2 weeks until my scan - going to seem like a lifetime,  its such a worrying time and i feel like i cant believe it or be happy until i know all is ok!  I need a boot up the bum i think!

R4F - i am only just over 5 weeks so very early days but i am feeling ok sometimes and rough at others and sure af is going to arrive at others, so pretty messed up !  

Becca - hope you are resting!!  Do you have help with your son so you can take it easy?  I am sure the anti b's will have sorted everything out way before 2 weeks.  Hope you are feeling better soon.

Frankie - hope things with dh's job arent too bad and it all works out, just adds to the stress though i am sure.  Hope beth is on the mend.

Right i am off to play with finn! 

C
xx


----------



## alison123

Hi All, 

Well we are back from Norway and very very impressed with the clinic over there - the doctor was great and made so much sense!! we felt we finally got some answers! - we weren't charged a penny and were with him for two hours plus he scanned me! 

He has put me on the pill for this month and then 19 days of next and then I start treatment on day 20. He has also put me on Metformin for PCOS!! - the total cost is £1600 including all scans and tests. The clinic is new and clean and they are so friendly! 

We go back on Jan 6th for our scan and then stay for 7 days and have EC and ET - we are actually making a holiday of it and are going to stay for 10 days. 

Anyway = how is everyone here?? 

Ready - have you had your appointment at the new clinic yet 

Edna - how are you? 

Becca - how are you feeling?

Leanne - great news on the scan - it makes it so real!! 

Hope everyone else is OK., 

Sal


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Sally*, so glad that your appointment went well. The Norway clinic sounds fab and its great that you can get started so quickly. I think that Continental clinics and practices are very advanced and can put a lot of ours to shame. Did you like Norway? Or didn't you have a chance to do any sightseeing.

*Claire*, its very hard to relax in early pregnancy isn't it? I think we find it particularly hard with the struggle to conceive. Hope you carry on feeling OK and the next 2 weeks fly by.

*Minkey*, sorry you are still feeling rough but at least its more manageable. Good luck with the move its an immensely stressful process and I hope it goes smoothly.

Ahhh...hearing a small girl shouting "MUMMY" so I'd better leave this here.

Speak later.

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

leanne, June is a wonderful time for a birth as the weather will be so nice. I'm happy for you.

Frankie, so sorry for your stresses now and the scare with dh's job.  Sounds like you're still keeping positive and know in the end, things will be good.

Edna, bet the plane will be so exciting for Evelyn!  Can imagine it's nerve racking but sounds like you're really organized and the flight attendants themselves will try and make things go as smoothly as possible.  Your trip sounds so exciting.

Minkey, sorry you're STILL feeling sick.  Maybe it'll be a big help moving in with your parents as you know Agatha will be looked after if you're not well (although hopefully the sickness will all be gone by then).

ck, it's very scary going through what we do as we're always worried af will come.  Wonder if people not going through tx think about it so much. Probably not.  

sallyo, sounds like you had a great consulation. (That's something for not paying..for our upcomming consulation we have to pay $200!).  Sounds like you're really comfortable with everything which is so important.  I also take metformin for pcos.  Very exciting that you hvae dates and can plan around it.  Our appt is a week Thurs on Nov 1st.  

kate, how are you doing?  You've been in my thoughts. Hope you get that BFP.

So I thought I was doing well but last night was feeling really down and worried again.  My stomach is feeling worse again (maybe I'm pushing it too much with what I'm eating?) and I'm getting really worried it's going to affect our tx.  Don't know if our BFNs are related to immune issues (which our current clinic isn't investigating) but since my current problem is immune related, it'll only make things worse.  Also means I cannot eat probably as I have to avoid veggies and fruit (which I did try to eat again) so how am I supposed to eat healthy?  Am worried too this isn't going away and then what?  It's tough too since dh and I are goign to therapy for the stress during our tx so really feel like i can't talk to him (although he did make me tell him what was wrong).  Our consulation is next Thurs and wonder if it'll really confuse us of what to do.  Then if we get another BFN, will blame myself for makign the wrong decision.  And to top it off, I have a hunch that dh's SIL and brother are expecting again as I noticed she barely ate at the wedding we were at on the weekend and avoided veggies (and she's normally very healthy so it wasn't like her).  Last time she had nausea so am thinking it's the same..plus they left early (and my MIL told me they are tyring..which I wish she didn't tell me).  Don't mean to sound awful, but I know it'll be hard on me since it comes so easily to them and their son was born a year after evan.

Sorry for sounding so negative and down..it's sometimes hard to keep going and think positive.


----------



## becca

r4f, you poor thing...............will your stomach require a op to sort it as dont know anything about your condition ?
still go to the appointment ...they might say it wont cause any affect on the outcome....if you dont go you will regret it.


well i went to the hossie and all was well the linning was nice and everything was quiet...so i started my stims ...they think ec will be 5th noc wow bonfire night......i did mention about my disaster day yesterday ...she said any meds are fine during tmt but not on ec/et.

she looked  on the scan and everything looked ok ie bladder/womb......so i think i nipped it in the bud......

will pop on later xx


----------



## karen u

Becca just wanted to say i am glad everything went well today...wow bonfire night. Are you off work at the moment resting up?
karen


----------



## ready4Family

Talk about having women's intuition.  Just got a call that dh's brother and SIlL are expecting.  I burst out in   when dh told me.  It's not that I"m not happy for them, but life is just so unfair.  They got married 3 years after us, had a kid a year after us (after only a couple months trying), and how here they are again..pregnant..as easy as turning on a light switch.  It's gonna make our next tx really hard..esp if we get another BFN.


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

R4F  i know how hard it can be hun

Martine xx


----------



## becca

oh hun.....what a terrible time your having....i know its hard when you hear other peoples news esp if its someone so close.........just try and keep that chin up and focus on you and dh and getting that result you sooooooo deserve.


----------



## leanne marie

Ready4  I am really sorry that you are having such a hard time at the min, I hope your ok!xx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Hiya Girls, 

Thanks for all your replys   Well still sniffing away hehe, had a cold the last 2 days so been abit weird sniffing aswell! seems to of cleard up now which is good   well I havent heard nothing back about my bloods so I take it it was fine 

Ready4family ~  Yeh I updated my lil girls photo, cute is'nt she with her little toto! Well I dont seem to be needing alarms at the mo as Im constantly checking now hehe, I think its because once I missed a sniff at night and it made me paranoid! Yeh my leg is better thanks, It probley was a muscle like you said, it only lasted an hour, better than the auto injector cus if I remember rightly it realy hurt useing that.  Sorry to hear about your troubles, big huggs to you.

Emma ~ Hi cycle buddy! Yes I think I remember your name, seems ages ago when I did FET in april!! So how come your just stimming if you dont mind me asking?  Anyway good luck!!

Becca ~ Hi cycle buddy too! Hows things going with you? you setting your alarms too? hehe seems like ages Ive been sniffing! well I guess it is realy! Yuk Ive had my AF for 7days now too!! has yours stopped yet? wish it would stop now..... its dragging me down grrr. 

Frankie b ~ thanks for your vibes! hope everything ok with you?

Kate ~ Thinking of you! it may not be AF the girls are right xx

Edna ~ I think my bloods are ok as havent heard nothing back so yippy   So your having FET soon!! where are you going on your hols?

CK78 & leanne ~ Congrats to you both!!!! you must be over the moon!!! Very excited for you both!! xxxx

Anyway Hope everyone else is ok? Its nice to be on this thread again!! thanks for the nice welcoming 

Love to everyone 

Vicks xXx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Ready4*,  big hugs from me too. Its so hard hearing about natural / easily achieved BFPs, particularly if they are close to you. Life is so unfair. Your appointment at the new clinic is tomorrow isn't it? Hoping that it goes well. At least by talking to them you'll have other options to explore/

*Becca*, great news that your scan went well and that you can move onto stimms. Also you must be pleased that the antibiotics have done their job and you are getting back to normal.

*Vicks*, fantastic picture of your DD. Glad your sniffing is going OK. I must admit I hate Synarel it makes me feel absolutely rubbish and plays hell with my sinuses so hope you aren't having any bad side effects. We're off to Lanzarote hopefully for some sun.

*Leanne*, *Karen*, *Martine* and everyone else hope all is well with you.

lol

Edna


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Girls

haven't posted in here in a few days hope everyone is well 

I have been soooo busy we are having a halloween party here on Saturday night and i have been cleaning and decorating all week  the place does look really well though 

My hospital appointment is in the morning so don't know what the outcome will be  I'm not gonna get excited cause the last time i expected to go on clomid they said they needed to do more tests also my mil is taking me and i haven't told her we are planning to have tx again  So how do i get out of that one 

Sorry for the lack of personals but will come back tomorrow with my update and do them then

Love Martine xx


----------



## ready4Family

Evening girls,

QueenVic, your dd looks adorable!  Glad you're doing ok and remembering your pills without issues.  It's so tough to keep track of them all sometimes.  Glad the leg pain cleared up shortly.  It's often hard to find the right spot.  Must have been quite the challenge sniffing with a cold.  Never thought of that but that's a real problem..but sounds like you were still able to inhale the meds.

Edna, thanks..I can use the hugs now.  It is pretty hard hearing of other pregnancies that come so easily.  Plus, considering its dh's brother and SIL and I'm quite close to my MIL, their pregnancy will be part of everyday conversation.  Makes BFNs all the more painful when it's just not working for us...so far, anyways.  Our consulation is actually a week tomorrow on Nov 1st.

Martine, are you dressing up for your party?  If so, what are you going to be?  Sounds like it'll be a fun one.  Good luck with your appt tomorrow.  Hope all is well and you're ready to start the clomid.  Hmmm...so where does your MIL think she's taking you

Had another therapy session with dh today.  Have been expecting it to be an attack on me, but it's been going ok.  And actually the therapist is suggesting ways that dh can be there more for me during this time since he's so "logical" in his thinking and gets over the BFN within a few hours of the news.  It's tough since we're both so different.

Not much else new.  Feel like I'm wishing the time away so we can continue with things (but at the same time, don't want to wish Evan's childhood away)

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope you're all well this evening.

I'm feeling rather happy as today was my last day in the office until 15th November. We don't fly out until Monday but its nice not to have work to worry about for a while.

*Martine*, a Halloween party sounds fab. I bet your house looks lovely. Hope todays appointment went well. As for your MIL if you get on with her I'd probably tell her as it would be simpler in the long run...

*Ready4*, therapy isn't meant to be an attack hun, and I'm not surprised your DH has work to do too. To be effective you are both going to have to work this through and come up with some good strategies. I know its so hard to deal with other peoples bumps. Are you close to your BIL and SIL? If so its going to be tough.

Right better get on with dinner, catch up with you all soon.

lol

Edna


----------



## Smurfs

Becca

Hope you are feeling better honey, great news on the scan front, will keep checking on you.

Good luck, will you taking your 2WW off work? If so I could always pop round for a cuppa.

Take care and take it easy.

Smurfs xx


----------



## Hopeful emma

Hi Girls,

i am just going to dip in and then bow out as i find it so hard to keep up to date with everything and then feel guilty that i dont post/ remember more. 

Ready4, sending you lots of love and luck. i hope your tummy starts to improve and i know your strength will carry you through. I think its so great that you are taking therapy together, i wish we would.

Hello QueenVIc, i remember you too! gosh this year has gone so quick, and i will be glad to put it behind me. I have moved to a new clinic where they promote natural and "mild" ivf. i am doing mild ivf. the theory being that old ovaries dont like being downregged and so dont respond as well to the drugs after downregging. at my new clinic they will just give me a very low dose of fsh to promote just 2 or 3 eggs (thats all i get anyway on maximum does and downregging) but ones that are good quality as they havent been forced to grow. i start next week and i am dreading it. this is my last time for definite. Looks like our EC will be a round the same time, i will keep an eye on you and sending you lots of love.

all those babies that are growing on this thread i send you mummies lots and lots of hugs.

Best wishes to everyone else.

I am on the natural ivf thread if you ever want to catch up

em x


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Yah, Friday.  Just gotta get through the day.  Wish I liked work more.

Edna, wonderful you have a break from work and can have some special family time.  I'm excited for you about your holiday.  You'll have to tell us all about it when you return.  Yeah..guess I expected to go into therapy with dh telling the therapist everything that angers him about me.  It's been ok though..more learning how to be there for each other more and understand each other.  We don't see my BIL and SIL too often, but I talk with my SIL via email.  But I'm very close with my MIL and although she knows what we're going through, I don't think she'd think about hot it's painful for me to hear about their pregnancy all the time.  I am happy for them though, but it's still hard.

Hopeful emma, thanks for the wishes about my stomach.  Am doing much better. Maybe talk to your dh about going to therapy if you'd like to try it for yourself.  I read in your note to queen vic that this is your last attempt.  I wish you all the best and will pray you get that BFP.  The mild ivf sounds like a great option.  Keep in touch with us ladies over here.

kate, is today the day you have your test or did I mess up the days?  I've been thinking of you and hope you get that BFP you deserve.

Not much new here.  Went out for dinner with my best friend last night so the laughs felt good. She's the only one aside from our parents and another friend that know about our tx so she was interested in hearing what's up next for us (and I think it helps me talking about it).  

Hope everyone has a great weekend.  Anything special planned for anyone?


----------



## becca

hi guys,

hope your all ok,

well still stimming now...on day 4 and im starting to feel human again.....those dr drugs are awful arent they...had a few twinges but nothing to say ouch about just yet.....im on a very low does this time because of the quality i made last time.....so not expecting many pains .

hey edna..hope you have a fab holiday hunnie.

r4f- hey just what the dr ordered for you....laughter it really helps and esp when its a close friend.

queenvic hows you hunnie ?
xxx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Hiya Girls,

Well this is day 10 of AF!! WHEN WILL IT STOP! hehe its just wearing towels all the time GRRR I did ask the nurse if this is normal (as cant realy remember lastime) and she said it is perfectly normal, she said everythings in limbo down there right now hehe, she said should stop soon though   Still gota bit of a cold, its not a bad one, it gets worse at night & in the morning, but im coping in it   Can anyone refresh my memory? how long is the stimming process? 

Anyway....

Edna ~ Aww your DD looks adorable, looks like a little angel.  Sniffing is still going ok, abit anoying that everytime I sniff I feel like I need to blow my nose, so breathing in alot after sniffing hehe, Sorry to hear the sniffing is'ne agreeing with you   what is Synarel? Ive got Buserlin superfact, are they different like? I think im getting a few side effects of the sniffing I feel tired all the time and just want to sleep hehe. Great lanzerote!! that'll be fab!! bet you all cant wait!! have a great holiday hun xx

martine ~ Hope the hospital appointent goes well for you 

Ready4family ~ The sniffing is going fine, exsept I want to blow my nose straight after as I can feel my nose running!, yeh the pics cute is'nt it, Ive put anotherone up now lol. Anyway hope you are ok? 

Emma ~ thanks for explaining your tx to me  makes sense now, Hope all goes well for you, sending you lots of  I still cant believe Im doing tx again,  Hehe yeh our egg collection would be around the same time, hehe, I'll keep upto date with you! take care xx

becca ~ hows the stimming going? hope its going ok!, I start wednesday (31st halloween! hehe) atleast I wont forget! dreading it realy as I remember lastime I realy ached down there, nevermind it will pass hehe.  Anyway hope all goes well for you!! xx

Anyway hi to everyone else!!

lOve Vick xxx


----------



## Edna

Evening all,

*Hopeful Emma*, best of luck with your natural IVF. I'll be looking out for your BFP.

*Ready4*, glad you had a great evening out with your BF. Having some laughs and fun is very important and can give you a lift when you're feeling low.

*Becca*, Glad you're feeling human again. I agree entirely, d/r is a horrible part of transfer. It makes me feel so low. When I get to taking Oestrogen it feels like I'm high I feel soo good. Whens your next scan?

*QueenVic*, I'm in between at the moment although hoping to book when my next AF arrives (please be soon). I've had a bad time with sniffing on previous cycles so really sypathisise, so much that my clinic have agreed injections only from now on. You'll get through it. A good bleed is not a bad thing at the start of txt but hope it fishes soon. Thanks for your lovely comments about Evelyn I agree but am biased.

Right lists to make I need to get organised for packing which is my major task this weekend.

Speak soon.

lol

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Edna, just a quick post to wish you a great time on your holiday!!!


----------



## karen

Hi all,

Sorry been absent for so long getting over our BFN so I've PAGES to catch up on. 

Edna: Have a great hols and most importantly hope you relax.

Ready: Saw your post on nutrition, will pm you.

Nothing much happening with us. Just had half term, DD went to mums for 3 days while I worked and I missed her soooo much. I seem to be cliniging to her more since the negative. She has her first playdate with a girl from her class tomorrow and guess what the mother has a 8 week old girl - just my luck!

We also have our follow up appt tomorrow and despite swearing that last time was our final cycle we are actually thinking of one more time, yes we've heard that before!

Hello to everyone else 

Karen
x


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

CK78-congratulations on your BFP thats great news

becca-hope stimms is still going ok? Did you say your ec might be on bonfire night?

ready4-sorry to hear you are having a bad time of it, has your stomach settled down yet? Glad to hear that the therapy went well last week, I really hope it helps you and your dh.

frankieb-how is your dds chest now? Sorry to hear about your dhs job situation hope it gets sorted soon

vicks-glad your sniffing is going ok, when do you go for your baseline scan?

Hi to everyone else.

Well sad to say that there is no good news from me, I carried on the drugs until test day and as expected it was a BFN, feel shattered by it all!!! What I am finding most frustrating about it is, that this txt was exactly the same as my other 5 FETS same drugs etc but it ended so differently and with this massive bleed less than a week after transfer. I stopped bleeding after 4 days and now since stopping the drugs I am having an af, so what was that other bleed all about?? I just feel really confused and I know that if I am ever going to try and move on from this I need to try and get this txt straight in my mind. I am going to call the clinic tom to discuss things but to be honest I dont think they will be able to tell me anything, but its worth a try. I look at my gorgeous boy and I am so thankful to have him but I just never wanted him to be an only child... I suppose I would try txt again but dh def doesn't want to, we both agreed that once our frozen embies were all gone that would be it and I know he's right after 10yrs we do need to draw a line and try to move on but its just so hard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway sorry for waffling on 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend is peeing down here!!!!!

LOL
Kate


----------



## Hun

Hello

Just coming out of lurking to offer a huge hug to Kate. I am so sorry that your tx was unsuccessful 

Hun xx


----------



## becca

hey Kate..........if this tmt doesn't work we both said its the end for us too...but like you we would find the strength to carry on but dh is adamant its the last go !

do you think you can change hes mind ? ohhhh reply to your question..it does look like EC is 5th

Edna- have a fantastic holiday hunnie

vic-hope the AF has said its farewells

r4f-hope your bearing up and the tummy has calmed down now.

still plodding along go for bloods tomorrow to see if i need up up my does on the stimms as only on 225 gonal f as last time i was 375

will keep you posted xx


----------



## karen u

Hope the scan goes ok tomorrow becca, let us know how it goes.
karen


----------



## Hopeful emma

hi kate,

big hug for you.

em x


----------



## Frankie B

Hiya all, 

Sorry I haven't been on this week.

Kate   I'm sorry hun!

Good luck for the scan becca

RF4 I'm sorry you are having such a hard time still  

Karen Hope you app goes well tomorrow 

Edna Have a gr8 holiday 

Hello everyone else, hope you are all OK?

everything fine here beth's chest is getting better, she's been so good through it all, bless her.  Still waiting on dh's job situation accountant is coming Wednesday so will find out more then. 

Anyway take care all!

xxx


----------



## Minkey

Just popping in to send    to Kate, so sorry it did not work for you this time.

Sorry I am rubbish at posting, I just can't keep up with you all these days!

Minkey x


----------



## CK78

Evening all

Kate - so sad to hear your news - i do hope you can get some answers from your clinic.  10 years is a long time but its also a big part of your life that i am sure will be hard to put behind you when you have not quite finished with it.  I really hope you can find a way to move forward - i am sure FF will help you in whichever way that is right for you - and all the girls on H4AM will be here i am sure.

Becca - glad stimms are going ok - really not long for you now,  how are you feeling?

Hun - just seen your news on your profile,  hope things are going ok and calming down a bit.  When is your scan?  Its such a worry isnt it?  I cant wait to get to that scan day just to reassure me that everything is ok and i am actually preg!

Karen - good luck tommorow at you follow up - i am sure we have all said 'thats it' before and gone on to try again - especially us H4AM girls as we know how amazing it is when it works.  Let us know how you get on.

Queen vic - everyone stimms for slightly different but on average my cycles have always been 9/10 days stimms.  Hope you can start soon - when is your baseline scan?

R4F - I think you have said before that you are close to MIL, if that is the case i would definately have a word with her to explain that hearing about SIL all the time is quite upsetting for you because of you situation.  You dont need to hear about it all the time - it doesnt mean you are not pleased for her but you have to protect yourself as well.  

Edna - you have probably gone - but... HAPPY HOLIDAYS!

Martine - How did the party go? 

Right DH will be back with chinese any min so better go and look like i have been doing something for last half an hour rather than sat on my bum reading FF!

Is it the 8th of November yet?  Why is it taking soooooo long!

C
xx


----------



## Edna

*Kate*,

  

So sorry to read your news, I know you were expecting it not to have worked but its not easy when you get that news. I think you're right that you need answers so that you can move on.

Lots of love and hugs from me.

Edna


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Not gone yet...but not long now we fly out tomorrow afternoon. Now mostly packed just a few last minute things to throw in and obviously some food for Evelyn.

*Claire*, enjoy your dinner, Chinese sounds like a great Sunday dinner and if DH fetches it perfect. Not long till the 8th now although time really drags when you're waiting for something.

*Frankie*, glad to hear that Beth is feeling better now. Fingers crossed that your DH gets good news on Wednesday.

*Minkey*, hi there hope you are doing well.

*Becca*, hope that tomorrows bloods are good and that your follies are developing nicely.

*Karen*, hope the playdate goes well...as you say it will be hard for you as your friend will no doubt be full of the new baby. Good luck with the follow up appointment. I hope that they can give you some hope to make another cycle worthwhile.

*Ready4*, hi hun hope you've had a good weekend.

Right I'll sign off here for a while. I might be able to get on line while we're in Lanzarote but no promises.

Take care of yourselves.

lol

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Karen, wonderful to see.  I look forward to your pm.  I know what you mean by clinging to them more after a negative.  Good luck wtih your appt tomorrow.  Am happy to hear you may be giving it another go.

kate, oh hun, I am so sorry to hear your news.  Was really hoping to hear otherwise and I feel your pain.  It's a good idea to have a follow up appt..esp if it'll just make you feel better.  You never know what they will say.  I really feel for you as we often ask to, how long we'll go on, and after each negative, the tries are getting less.  Whever you decide, it's not set in stone, and you never know, you may decide another go at some point..or you may not.  Sending you big hugs and I wish you all the best in whatever you decide.

becca, good luck with your appt tomorrow.  Let us know how it goes.  EC isn't too far away now.

Frankie, glad your dd is feeling better.  HOpe all goes well with dh's job.

ck, I did infact have a talk with my mil (you are corect in that we are very close) and she does understand.  Can imaginet he time is going so slow.

Edna, again have a fantastic time away with the family. You'll have to tell us all about it.  For how long are you gone?

Sat my inlaws came to Evan's swimming.  My MIL and I barely spoke..thought I had done somethign wrong.  We talked afterwards and she was just being sensitive as she sensed that I was upset about the news with dh's brother and SIL expecting.  She knows what we've been going through (and has been there every step of the way for me..she's been great).  Feel better that she didn't expect me to be jumping up and down and understands taht the news is hard (even though I'm happy for them and told them so).

Gonna go watch some tv before bed.


----------



## birthbaby

hi ladies 

sorry for being awol   i have had bad mornin sickness 24/7   

well went for scan tday im having TWINS   seen both heartbeats 

im goin to the docs tmoz to c wat they can do about sickness as carnt even keep sips of water down   

well got to go ttfn xx nikki xx


----------



## CK78

OMG nikki that is fantastic news - how do you feel apart from the sickness,  that must be horrid, hopefully it wont last too long.

I thought your scan was next week - i have still got a week to wait!!!

C
xx


----------



## ready4Family

birthbaby, wonderful news on the twins!  Double the miracle!!!  So sorry you're suffering so much though.  Seems to be a trend over here. Hope the dr can suggest something.

It's been so quiet over here.  How is everyone?  Like the halloween site for today.  Anyone going trick or treating with their little ones?  We're going to take Evan out to a few houses.  He'll love the candy.

We have our consulation tomorrow. Am nervous for it.  Will be interesting what this clinic says.  It'll take the whole morning so I just took the day off.  Looking forward to some time to myself in the afternoon.

Dh got just his sperm tests back and turns out the DNA fragmentation tests didn't show well.  Anyone know what that means and if it can be fixed?  It may explain our past failures (esp the last 2 cycles where his sperm was recent).  Dh had to cut the doctor off since he took the call in a meeting (wish he would have taken the additional minute to talk to the dr as it'll be hard to get in touch with her now...and dh won't push it).  I'm working from home today and since we've gotten the news, I've been on the internet trying to find out info.  I'm working hard...not!

Happy Halloween everyone.


----------



## CK78

Good luck tommorow at your appointment ready4family - i hope you get some answers and some ideas for future treatment.  Do let us know how you get on.      

C
xx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Hi Girls,

Well first day of injection today! and went fine   I wasnt to sure on the powder bit as Ive got 2 doses (150iu's altogether) so I got Dh to show me how to do it, So that was fine, Dh gave me the loaded injection and said right Im off  as he cant stand injections! So anyway I did that fine on my own, and my leg didnt hurt! so I must of got a good spot! the seringe is pretty stiff though! so I injected slowly rather that force it. My baseline is on the 7th so hopefully everything will be ok  

Edna ~ hope your ok? Hope you have a great holiday! which Im sure you will 

Karen ~ hope your followup appontment goes well 

Kate12 ~ Realy sorry to hear your news   thinking of you xxxxx

becca ~ good luck with the bloods, yeh AF stopped 3 days ago thank god! how far into stimms are you?

CK78 ~ thanks for your answer on the stimms  my scan is on the 7th nov, how are you keeping?

Birthbaby ~ Congrats on your twinnes!! so eciting!

Oh yeh, we did maizey up for halloween  theres nota lot of people who like trick or treaters around my area so alot of signs up! but she enjoyed it anyway dressing up as a witch hehe, uploaded a pic of her on my avatar 

Anyway must shoot,

Hi to eveyone else!!

Vicks xXx


----------



## becca

hey got niki go congrats on expecting twins.

r4f good luck with the dr

vic..hey your off..keep your chin up.

as for me...went for a scan today and i only have 4 lovely follies and 2 small ones which they are hopping will catch up tonday.....well they told me to do my trigger shot tonight as they are working on the 4......ec is now fri ...the only snag is i have really bad fluid on right tube which needs to be drained and be given loading does on antibiotics..has anyone else had this before?

right off to do shot now then bed for me xx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Hi Girls 

Sorry i haven't posted in a while i have been very lazy 

Birthbaby OMG!!!!!! hun how exciting twinnies on the way I'm soooooooooooo happy for you & hopefully the doctor will give you something to ease the ms.

R4F  for tomorrow hunny 

Vick's Glad to hear the injections went well  Its not east when your scared of needles but the more you inject the more you get used to them i think 

 To Claire, Edna, Becca, Minkey, Karen, Kate, Ck78, Frankie & to who ever i have missed.

I never got back to post about my appointment last Thursday  It didn't go as well as i would have wanted as i still never got clomid 
Its been confirmed i have a under active tyroid and am on meds for that  she wants to sort me out with that for 6 weeks then go back and hopefully then i will get clomid but i wont be holding my breath.

Our halloween party went very well and i didn't make it to bed until 4am(yes i had a few)  & Courtney was sooooooooo good she slept through the whole thing  She was quite good i dressed me and her as witches and she loved it especially answering the door to everyone with their scary outfits on, I was quite shocked that she never got scared with most of them.

Well time for me to go and have a shower I'm having lunch with mil tomorrow

Love Martine xx


----------



## ready4Family

Just a quick post to wish becca all the best for Friday.  (Although knowing me, I'll be back online tomorrow). Didn't realize EC would be so soon.  Sending you lots of positive vibes. Let us know how it goes.  

Willl post later.  Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## karen

Ready - how did it go?


----------



## CK78

Looking out for your news too ready - hope it was a good meeting.


----------



## becca

yes r4f we are all waiting xx


----------



## skiwizard

Ready dont keep us all in suspenders................. (not a pretty sight in my case  )

How did it go? 

Trish


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

QueenVic, how exciting that you've started injections.  Glad you're managing on your own.  I can't look at injections or I'll faint so am lucky dh will do mine.  sounds like they're goin well.  Your DD looks adorabel in her costume!  HOep you had a fun night.

Martine, so sorry that your clomid is delayed.  The waiting is just awful isn't it?  It's good though that your dr found the problem and so can treat it.  It'll greaten your chances of getting a BFP.  Sounds like you had a great halloween.  HOw cute you and courtney dressed the same!

becca, good luck again for tomorrow.  I'll be thinking of you and am sending you lots of babydust.  Let us know how EC goes.

karen, how was your appointment on Monday?  Did you get any answers or make any decisions?

Trish, love the photo!!!  It gives me a smile!

Thank you all for checking in on our appt.  You're all such amazing support.  Things actually went ok today and after my whole thing of not wanting to switch clinics, looks like we may be.  I think I mentioned that yesterday we got dh's sperm results back and they showed he had high DNA frangmentation (which is most likely the reason for our last BFNs..at least the frest ivf and last fet).  We mentioned the results to this doctor (who has a wonderful bedside manner).  It was interesting as he had dh give him a sample and he showed it to us under a microscope and he could see there were issues as they swam quickly at first but then slowed down.  He also saw white blood cells which could mean an infection.  It was pretty neat (and odd) seeing his sperm moving around.  So to treat him, he gave him a place in the US (remember we're in Canada) that he can order special vitamins that in 60% of the cases will help.  He's to return mid Jan for another DNA test (i.e. after taking them for a few months) to see if it has improved (and if not, they can do a special ICSI).

As for me, he's doing another sonohytserogram (had that years ago with Evan and it was awful!) to see if there's been any damage or anything from the c-section.  Also what's intersting is this clinic is in a special research study with Yale University to check the uterine lining to see if there's a protein that's preventing implantation.  Never heard of it, but sounds very promising.  If there's an issue, he can treat it with meds but it'll take a few months.  I have to call to arrange both tests when AF comes which should be any day now (finshed birth control pill Tues).  He also put me back on metformin as it apparently takes 3 months to have an affect (so strange our clinic only started them with our ivf cycle).  We have a follow up appt Feb 1st with all the results.  He also wants us to have our files from our current clinic sent to his clinic.  Hate having to do this as this means we need to let them know we've gone elsewhere for an opinon..but I guess after 4 failures with them, they won't be surprised.

Oh, and an interesting and scary thing with this clinic is they only do blasts.  We've never had enough embryos to try for blasts and it scared me that we'll get to EC and have nothign to implant.  But I know if he can get even 1 or 2, that our chances will be higher (guess that's their thinking).  

SO haven't officially spoken with dh what we're going to do (i.e to switch or not to switch), but we were both very happy with this doctor's testing and how he's not just going to try again and see.  (In fairness, dh hasn't spoken to our current clinic as to what they recommend dh does about the dna fragmentation).  But I have a feelign we'll be going with this place.  

The bad thing with all of this is the WAIT!!!  If we're not retuning until Feb, EC probably won't be until March or April (or later if I need treatment for my uterine lining not allowing implantation to occur).

Sorry for the long explanation.  It's been quite a day.  
Spent the afternoon at the mall and almost started crying as there were so many mons with their babies .  It reminded me of that special time with Evan..and so hope to have again with another.

Hope everyone had a great halloween and is doing well.


----------



## CK78

Becca - good luck today hun - you prob wont see this now but i will be thinking of you


----------



## CK78

Sorry its a quick one ready but i will post more later but your meeting sounds encouraging.  The waiting is always the hardest part but hopefully once they have sorted out your issues you will be soon on your way to a BFP!


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ready 

This new clinic sounds brilliant, so thorough and incredibly interesting in getting to the bottom of your infertility. How weird seeing DH's sperm swimming about. It's obviously a real togetherness, you and the clinic working in harmony which is excellent news.  Dont feel guilty about leaving your current clinic (if that's what you do decide to do, which I think it probably will be) because its your body, your money, your devastating heartbreak when it doesnt work.) They will understand given the negatives you've had with them. I know it sounds harsh, but its just like a conveyor belt, couples get on and couple get off. There's no room for loyalty here, you want another baby and you'll do whatever it takes to make that happen. 

I know the wait will be very difficult for you, but you've got Christmas and the New Year to look forward to and then before you know it you'll be back on that fertility rollercoaster again, only this time I'm sure you'll have a much more positive outlook throughout the whole treatment and cycle, which will certainly help with your PMA and the difficult 2WW. We'll still be here for you, willing you on and providing you with all the support you need.  There may even be a double birth to celebrate at the time you start your treatment, which I hope will make you smile and give you even more hope for your future.   You will get your dream hun. I just know you will.  

Quick update from me. Still got the morning sickness and acid indigestion (thought that had gone) so the Gaviscon is back out of the cupboard again.  The morning sickness is weird.  Sometimes if it doesnt happen, I feel dreadful for most of the day. If it does happen, it sorts me out and I feel pretty good for the rest of the day. It hasnt happened this morning and so Im struggling with the nausea and acid. Its very odd, bearing in mind I'm never sick with it, just the wretching. (Sorry TMI )

No more scans now until the end of this month when I have my 20 week detailed scan. Im not going to find out the sex of my babies. I want it to be a surprise this time. I found out with DS but this time it doesnt really matter. I'll end up with either 3 boys, or 2 girls and a boy, or 2 boys and a girl - either combination will be amazing. 

Hope EC went well today Becca.  

Birthbaby - Congratulations! Another Twinnie Mum.  Hope you dont feel as poorly as I did for as long as I did.  It wasnt fun at all.  Keep up your fluids and take it easy when you can. 

Karen - How are you hun? Hows things going? 

A big  to you all. 

Trish


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Ready4family ~ glad the meeting went ok, I know its a waiting game and seems like ages away!! but before you know it you will be on the rollercoaster again  Keep your chin up eh xxx

Skiwizard ~ your bump looks great!! hope your keeping well!

Becca ~ Good luck hun!! xxx

Does anyone know how to keep positive? I cant seem to shift this neg feeling  think it was because of my last neg with FET Ive just lost hope, and I feel like Ive kinda excepted that it wont work this time neither, Does anyone know how to keep +ive? they say to believe that it will work but I just cant, my stomachs in knots at the mo, it just makes you feel sick getting that neg, on my first TX think I felt +ive and I had a feeling it would work, I havent got that feeling anymore and had the same feeling with the FET, Maizey keeps me on my feet though  its just when I go into a daydream i just cant imagine another child  Sorry to be depressing but I just cant think positive 

Anyway hope everyone else is ok 

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## skiwizard

Hi QueenVic 

I know exactly what you mean. After my failed FET in May this year I told myself it probably wouldnt work the next time, but I managed to stay focused and positive by trying to make myself believe it would work for my son's sake. I told myself it would work for him. That he wasnt going to be an only child; that he _would_ have a sibling to grow up with. As it turns out, it looks like he will have 2 siblings to keep him company as he grows up, and his old Mum grows even older and even more decrepit.  

Keep believing it will happen. It worked for me so I dont see why it shouldnt work for you too. I know others have difficulties in trying for another baby, but with sheer determination, belief and a great Clinic, it will work for them too.

Skiwizard


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Yah, Friday.

ck, thanks for the note.  The wait is soooo hard but of course the testing and treatment are worth it and will give us a higher chance of better results.  Hope you're doing well.

Trish, thanks for your kind and comforting words.  You're right...I shouldn't feel guilty about leaving our current clinic and your conveyor belt analogy is so true.  We're still waiting to hear what they have to say about dh's dna fragmenation results so looks like they're not returning dh's call anyways (and he had to call for ask if they had the results yet).  We're really just a number.  That's what I'm hoping..that with Christmas and New Years the time will go quicker.  And I guess we're still doing things in the meantime with treatment and tests.  Doesn't help that I hate my work right now.  Definitely this will help get the PMA back as I was losing hope.  When are you due  Your wonderful news will surely bring a smile to my face.  You look fantastic.  I'm so sorry to hear that you're still suffering so.  Thought it was getting better for you..must be so hard.  It's no wonder as you must have double the hormones with two.  Interesting how in the end, you feel better if you're sick in the morning.  Can't believe your 20 week scan is coming up in a bit.  That's so exciting.  You have will power as dh and i couldn't wait to find out the sex (know what you mean though as it doesn't matter).  Keep us posted on how you're doing.

QueenVic, I swear I could have written your post.  I think I even posted something on the peer support of how to relax and stay positive as I also had the knot in my stomach.  It's so hard isn't it.  I'm like you too and can't just believe it'll work.  The only advice I can give is just try and focus on good things..think of your DD and dh, etc.  It happened with her so it will happen again. And it only takes 1 good embryo to get you pregnant.  I know though..it's so hard keepign the PMA.  Sending you lots of babydust.


----------



## alison123

Hi All, 

Been absent a while - work is busy and pop on all the time to read and catch-up but not a lot of time to post. 

READY - go with your instincts - the new clinic sounds like it has already lifted your spirits and given you faith back, a change can be as good as a rest and it sounds like they are really on the ball, We were happy with our clinic as we obviously got a positive first time round and also a positive that went neg this time - (so something happened) but are now with scanhealth, the main reason being finances but also the consultant their gave us so many answers we hadnt before been given and made so much sense!! it felt right!

Skiwizard - dont blame you for not finding out sex this time, I also did with DD and prob would again just because I am impatient but will be fantastic to have two surprises!! 

Queenvic - It is so hard isnt it! - I was soooo nervous on my last treatment and also had the horrible dread feeling all the way through, I would wake up in the night and and not be able to get back to sleep! - I am the same when worrying about money, but ten times worse with tx last time. I think we have to believe it could work to keep going - I think having the failed attempt has reminded me of how I felt when trying naturally and it kep not happening and then clomid and being so excited and it not happening and its the feeling of it will never work - instead we should be thinking that we have a strong chance next time! the odds are with us! I cant offer any solutions - I think we just have to ride the storm and try and keep distracted!

Birthbaby - congratulation on twins - how amazing, was it you that posted that you thought you might be having twins due to your levels

As for me I am still on the pill and taking metformin and ready to start sniffing (how nice to sniff and not inject this time) in December!!!


----------



## becca

hi guys I'm back !!!

wow what a morning EC was booked for 10.30/11  we arrived very early too but we was still waiting at 12.20 to go down to have the deed done.....well when it was over they told me they drained all the fluid from the tube and gave me IV of antibiotics and they retrieved 4 great eggs...so its a waiting game now to see if they all fertilize......et is looking at Monday as they wont blast anything under 6.

right off to have a rest and watch some TV.


----------



## CK78

Thats great news becca - shame you had to wait around - if your anything like me i would just rather get on with things!  Lets hope they are getting friendly with DH wrigglers!  Now rest rest rest and good luck - will they let you know fertilisation tomorrow or do you have to wait til monday?


----------



## becca

thanks hun ! i will know tomorrow before 12noon...ill keep you all posted !
xx


----------



## ready4Family

sallyo, sounds like you're in the exact same boat as us.  I'm happy that you've found somewhere that you're happy with.  That's exciting that you're starting sniffing soon.  Keep us posted on how you're doing.

becca, great news on EC!  Hope you're not too sore. All the best for Monday when your embies are put back where they belong.  Here's a fertilization dance for you.


----------



## Ashy

Sorry I don't really know what's going on, can't even begin to catch up with everyone!

I've been really really ill since last weekend and got admitted to hospital on Thursday with Hypermesis.  Couldn't keep anything down.

Still don't feel too clever now but I'm home and trying to find things to eat that'll stay down!

Will try to catch up with everyone soon

Ashy


----------



## becca

[size=10pt][fly]get well soon soon ashy[/fly]....my god what caused it was it food poisoning or the pregnancy

well girls the clinic called and all 4 eggs have fertilised.....et is on Monday but they might take theses to blasts.......I'm so chuffed...but many hurdles to over come yet

xxxx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Hi Girls,

Just to say thanks for your nice messages regarding my downer  I feel so much better today though! dont feel so neg  I spose you get your down days. Anyway the injections are going fine, exsept I keep creating that vacume thing in the seringe!

Right silly question but I dont understand why I have to continue sniffing? as the sniffing supresses the overies, so how does this effect with the stims? I just dont want to ask my nurse this question I dont want to be a twit hehe. 

Ashy ~ Sorry to hear about you being ill   hope you get better soon!! xx

Becca ~ thats great news on your embryo's!! even better they might take them to blasts!! wow fingers crossed for you hun xxx And yeh hope you arn't to sore!

Hope everyone else is ok,

Will catch you all later xxx


----------



## Edna

Hola!,

Just a quickie from Lanzarote.

*Niki*, wow twins great news many congrats.

*Becca*, thinking of you and sending you lots of warm positive vibes for good fertilisation and division so you have fab embies for Monday.

*QueenVic*, bug hugs from me its so hard to stay postive and those horrid drugs don't help.

*Ready4*, new clinic sounds very good and worth the wait if they are going to be more proactive.

Hi to everyne else hope you are well.

We're enjoying great weather and having some family time together. Evelyn is loving all the attention from her big people and keeps making new friends wherever we go. She also loves the "big sand pit" which we would call a beach but shes not buying that description.

Adios! for now.

Edna


----------



## petdowe

To you all keep us up dated take care nicky


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Ashy, so sorry to hear you've been so sick. Sounds really scary if you had to go to the hospital.  Hope you're feeling better real soon.

becca, great news hun that all 4 fertilized.  I have a good feeling about this cycle for you.  Am thinking of you..let us know how et goes.

QueenVic, glad the injections are going ok.  It's never fun, but worth it.  Not sure about the sniffing, but I also took a similar thing throughout the ivf cycle while stimming (in my case lupron injections).  No harm in asking the nurse to explain. Believe me, you won't be the first.

Edna, so wondeful to hear from you while you're on vacation.  Sounds like you're all having a fabulous time, including Evelyn. Bet it's such a joy for you to take her to the beach and see her interact with others.  Enjoy the rest of your holidays.

Got my AF today so had to call the clinic to start a mock ivf cycle for the test that checks my uterine lining.  They actually give me estrase and progesterone as if I was doing fet so they can check the lining at the time of when ET would be.  It's sortuv depressing since we won't actually be doing ET.  But the test is really comforting.  It's neat how our clinic is doing this new research which sounds very hopeful in implantation issues.  Anyways, the nurse that I called wasn't sure what I should be taking (don't know why they couldn't tell me when i saw them on Thurs) so they'll call me back tomorrow (hopefully..makes me nervous that they'll forget and then we'll start the meds too late).

Also need to call the doctor's office on monday to book the sonohysterogram.  Dr said to call when AF comes, but the answering machine says they'll be back in the office on Monday.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.  We're supposed to be going to the inlaws tongiht but Evan's been sick.  Not sure if we still may go and just see how he's doing.  Oops..he's woken up..gotta go.


----------



## becca

get well soon evan.xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Thanks becca!  Evan and I ended up staying home and dh went since after posting Evan threw up what little he ate.  Poor guy..I hate it when they're sick.  We also cancelled lunch plans for tomorrow.  Hope this passes soon...wish I could take it from him so he feels well.


----------



## becca

hun- i think im right but are you having your scan tomorrow ?? if so just wanted to wish you all the best ...xx


----------



## CK78

Becca - fantastic news 100% fertilisation you must be thrilled.  Good luck for tomorrow ( or maybe wed)?  

As becca - if you have got a scan Hun good luck - let us know how things go.

Get well soon evan - its sooo horrid when they are sick isnt it - F was sick and had a temp last weekend and i hate it. I was in his room every 2 mins to check on him!  Hope this months monitored cycle goes ok and they get some answers.

Edna - lovely to hear from you from lanzarote!  Glad you are having a good time on the 'big sand pit'!

Queenvic - glad you had a better day yesterday - dont know what the vacuum thing is but we were taught to inject a full syringe of air into the powder bottle and then put the liquid in - would that solve it?

Ashy - you poor thing - hope you are feeling better now.

all fine here - nearly scan day - yipppeeee, well 4 sleeps away!

Ck
xx


----------



## Smurfs

Becca

Good luck for your ET tomorrow. I will be thinking of you and look forward to your post.

Take good care and keep positive.

Smurfs xxx


----------



## ready4Family

ck, thanks for the wishes for Evan.  He was still a bit warm and not quite himself today but definitely much better.  He was so thirty when he woke up (6am..ugh!) from not drinking or eating yesterday.  We're hoping he's back to himself tomorrow.

becca, all the best for tomorrow.  (Or are you going for blasts and it'll be Wed?).  I'll be thinking of you.  

I'm still trying to get in touch with the new clinic to find out what I need to take (and when) for our mock cycle for the special biopsy.  It's funny because today the nurse even asked the doctor and he wasn't sure.  They left a note with the nurses direclty at the office so I should find out tomorrow.


----------



## karen u

Becca all the best for today...you must be at hospital now, but hope all went well
karen


----------



## KW33

Hello everyone,

Can I join you all?  We have decided to start TTC naturally for now and see what happens?  Is this the right place for me?

Karin

xxx


----------



## woo

Hi I joined you a couple of weeks ago and have been very rubbish at posting.

Anyway just wanted to say that I got a BFN today and we are gutted, I didn't expect to feel it so badly.
I mean after all we have a beautiful baby boy already but it doesn't make it any easier to here the words it hasn't worked this time.

I'm not giving up hope and will be trying again as soon as possible.

Hope that you are all well and I wish you all luck what ever stage you are at.

Loadsa love and hugs
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## ready4Family

karin, welcome.  We're always happy to have new members. That would be great if things happened naturaly for you.

Wendy, I'm so sorry to hear your results.  I was like you and was surprised at how devastated I was getting a negative second time around.  Our firsts are true miracles and we just adore them so much, and then the pain of infertility comes back when it doesn't work.  Sending you hugs.  May next time be the one for you.

becca, did you have ET today?


----------



## becca

hi guys...had et yesterday got a 7 and 6 cell on board....having a few days of taking it easy......still very sore and swollen .

hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Frankie B

Hiya 

Becca sorry you are feeling sore but sending you lots of   

Woo sorry to hear that hun!

Karin  

Ready 4 hows Evan today hope he's back to himself!

Ashy sorry you been so sick, hope it improves!

Edna Hope you are enjoying your  

Nikki hows your sickness?

I'm sorry if I've missed anyone, there seems to be quite a few at the mo!  

Well another negative month   turned up today more painful than ever ho hum! On the good side dh's job looks to be safe at the mo so that's good!

Anyways take care all!

xxx


----------



## becca

so sorry frankie, you take it easy hunnie


xx


----------



## becca

hey can someone blow me a few bubbles so i end on 7 again please

xxx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Oh no someone was blowing at the same time  will have to blow some more


----------



## Sue MJ

Martine stooooopppppp!  I keep changing them for Becca - takes me a little less breath!


----------



## karen u

Doh i was blowing at the same time too...hee hee


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

I thought i was going bonkers then


----------



## Sue MJ

You can all stop blowing now!


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Thanks Sue x


----------



## KW33

Morning,

Sorry if I don't manage all personals at the moment... just getting to know you all!! 

*Frankie* Sorry about the negative month hun... lots of  

*Becca* Take it easy, lots of 

*Woo* Sorry about your BFN 

Big  to everyone else.

I am now on CD7 so I guess it all starts from here on in... little nervous but glad to have found you ladies.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Hi Girls,

Just A quicky to say I had my baseline scan today, and all is good! Ive got 26follies alltogether obviously some are still small, but my nurse said shes very pleased, So I have another scan on friday, she also did a blood test to see if my overies arnt over doing it! last time I was on boarderline for OHSS so this might be the case again. So Ive still got to carry on sniffing and stimming for a few days.

Anyway I'll catch up with everyone later, get some housework done now 

LOve to everyone xXx


----------



## ready4Family

HI girls,

becca, great news on ET!  The embryos are back where they belong.  So sorry you're still very sore and swollen. Each day should get better.  Are you off work now?  Do you have help with your son?  Sending you lots of positive vibes.     (I'm scared to blow your bubbles with all the blowing hthat went on yesterday  )

Frankie, thanks Evan is back to himself.  I'm so sorry this wasn't the month for you.  It's almost symbolic how it's more painful after negatives, isn't it?  Good news about dh's job.  That's more settling.  HOpe you're doing ok.

Karin, wishing you lots of luck.  Do you use one of those ovulator kits?

QueenVic, wow you're doing fantastic with those follies!  Drink lots of water to avoid OHSS.  When do they think EC will be?  HOpe you're not too sore from all those follies.

Don't think I updated you girls on our progress. AF came Saturday and it took a few days, but finally got our tests straigtened out.  I go in Monday for an ultrasound (full bladder..yuck) in preparation for Tuesday's sonohysterogram.  FOr this test, he's looking at my uterus for scarring and other visible obstacles.  I've also started the meds (estrase, baby aspirin) for the mock cycle.  I have an ultrasound on Wed and if my lining is ready, then I get progesterone injections for about 11 days and then the biopsy.  THe biopsy is then sent to Yale Univeristy where they check for implantation issues.

I'm worried though as my stomach issues are coming back.  I'm going to email my gastroenterologist but I need to let him know the meds that I'm on.  Specifically, I am to taken an antibiotic Sun to Thurs..so don't even know if I could go on the meds for my stomach (also an antibiotic). Am very nervous this is going to delay things again and he'll insist we postponne the tests.  It may sound silly, but I really feel like there's "someone" who just doesn't want things to happen for us.


----------



## KW33

*Queen Vic* Great news re follies... hope they're not making you too sore though.

*Ready4* Full bladder scan... they are dreadfull aren't they?  Sending you lots of    for next week!! Yes I'm using clearblue ov sticks... they seem to be the ones that work well for everone. Start to POAS end of the week. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## leanne marie

Hello, its been a while since i posted on here, but i have been on several times to see how your all doing!

Ready4: I am glad to hear that your clinic are doing these tests to check for implantaion issues, thats great, i hope that your stomach issues dont get in the way of the tests, i will keep a check on how your getting on!xx


I am doing ok at the minute, we had a scare last week when i went to the loo i saw pink blood on the tissue, it scared the hell out of me an i really thought that i was loosing my baby, but we went for another scan ans baby is doing well and we saw a really strong heartbeat, we also heared the heartbeat throught the scan machine, that was amazing, i have been told to take things easy and to phone my clinic if i have anymore worrys, they have been great!!!!  I have got  my 12week scan booked for the 28th nov so we are looking forward to that!!

I hope everyone else is doing ok and i will write again soon! take care everyone,
leannexx


----------



## becca

wow Vic....thats amazing amount of follies...you drink plenty of water hunnie.....keep us updated

r4f i really hope your tummy troubles leave you alone.

Frankie..fingers crossed for next time hunnie

martine...thanks for all those bubbles
   

hello Karin  and good luck xx 

this 2ww is making me go bonkers DP is off work this week so I'm having strick rest and my 2 men are out and about having fun........keep thinking implantation (if its going to happen) will be tomorrow onwards...yikes really reading into this cycle think its because its our last go....got the call from the clinic saying the last 2 embies wasn't successful for freezing so that put me on a little downer.
right I'm off to watch somemore tack on tv xx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Hey girls! thanks for your messages 

Just a quick update, just had a phonecall from the clinic saying I have to lower my dose due to the blood results, The nurse said shes happy with the results for now, I did tell her that I already injected today, and she thought that I did my injections in the evenings according to my notes, but I did say I do it between 1&5 So anyway she made a note of this, and I just lower the dose tomorrow to 75iu, Hmmm dont know what to think here as think she realy wanted me to lower my dose today! Hope I dont get that Ohs!!! going to drink tones now!!

Scared now! xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, yes hate the full bladder scan!  Am always worried I'll so embarass myself if I can't hold it.  Glad you found ovulation sticks that are good.  I remember using one years ago and I couldn't interpret what it was saying.  Sending you lots of positive vibes.

leanne, it's great to hear from you.  What a scare you had.  Can only imagine. Your little one is a trickster.    So glad to hear all is great and your clinic is so supportive.  Bet you're counting down until the 28th.

becca, the 2WW is so hard isn't it?  You just read into everything and I always worry if I feel something and worry if I don't.  Sorry that your other 2 embryos couldn't be frozen, but PMA...you won't need them.

QueenVic, drink lots hun.  And at least you know to lower the dosage tomorrow.


----------



## ~ Chux ~

New home this way ladies.................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=119441.new#new


----------

